# Ultra-Clear DLP Glasses for Under $60



## Augerhandle


*EDIT: Now under $40.00 (7/2012)*


*Edit: Now under $50.00!







(04/17/11)

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html 

These have been available for pre-order for awhile now, but I was waiting to see the reviews on their IR glasses before posting. The IR glasses seem to be getting favorable reviews.

EDIT: preorder period now over

If you get these, please post your thoughts. It would be interesting to see how they compare with other brands, such as Optoma, Viewsonic, and XpanD.*


----------



## icester

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* 









http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html 

These have been available for pre-order for awhile now, but I was waiting to see the reviews on their IR glasses before posting. The IR glasses seem to be getting favorable reviews. Shipping 12/19/10.

If you get these, please post your thoughts. It would be interesting to see how they compare with other brands, such as Optoma, Viewsonic, and XpanD.
They only work good with checker board 3D TVs.

If you use it with DLP-Link projectors you are going to see lots of pseudo-stereo.


Mathew Orman


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html
> 
> 
> These have been available for pre-order for awhile now, but I was waiting to see the reviews on their IR glasses before posting. The IR glasses seem to be getting favorable reviews. Shipping 12/19/10.
> 
> 
> If you get these, please post your thoughts. It would be interesting to see how they compare with other brands, such as Optoma, Viewsonic, and XpanD.



Thanks for the link to these. I think I will try them out. People had nice things to say about their ir glasses. I would like to get Real D CrystalEyes 5 for myself and something like these for guests. Right now I'm using Mits kit ir glasses.


----------



## JamesN

Anyone have any info on:

1.) What kind of batteries this model takes?

2.) How they are activated (button or "tap on" like XpanD)?


Thanks!


----------



## Jadocs

Nice to see a company put out a competitive product at a competitive price. I might pick these up down the road as extra sets for company. Just noticed they offer quantity pricing as well, if you buy two the second set is $10 less. I like them already.


----------



## old corps

Thanks for the post Auger. I'm very happy with their IR glasses and also the speedy shipping of them!







Hopefully, these will perform as well.


Ed


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19625097
> 
> 
> Nice to see a company put out a competitive product at a competitive price. I might pick these up down the road as extra sets for company. Just noticed they offer quantity pricing as well, if you buy two the second set is $10 less. I like them already.



Those are generic Chinese glasses and you can find them at:


http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory= 


or


http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory= 


Mathew Orman


----------



## Chris Grant

My first question is, can the left and right fields be reversed (like the Viewsonics) so that they can be used in conjunction with IR glasses?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Grant* /forum/post/19625249
> 
> 
> My first question is, can the left and right fields be reversed (like the Viewsonics) so that they can be used in conjunction with IR glasses?



Yeah, I'd like to know that as well.







My guess is no......










Ed


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris Grant* /forum/post/19625249
> 
> 
> My first question is, can the left and right fields be reversed (like the Viewsonics) so that they can be used in conjunction with IR glasses?



No.

You can only flip that using projector's or TV's menu.


Mathew Orman


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19625294
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> You can only flip that using projector's or TV's menu.
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



Not true. The ViewSonic glasses allow you to reverse L/R phases on the glasses themselves.


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19625242
> 
> 
> Those are generic Chinese glasses and you can find them at:
> 
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory=
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory=
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



From the specs on those links it looks like those glasses:

1.) Have auto on/off (I'm assuming the same "tap on" technology as XpanDs)

2.) Replaceable standard battery (seems to ride in a snap-in caddy)


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19625242
> 
> 
> Those are generic Chinese glasses and you can find them at:
> 
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory=
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...ewAllCategory=
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



Minimum order 100 at that website. I don't think I have that many friends.


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19625453
> 
> 
> Minimum order 100 at that website. I don't think I have that many friends.



for US$25 you will get many friends


Mathew Orman


----------



## Milmanias

Bummer about not being able to switc mode like the Viewsonics. Still, if they don't have the rainbows/color banding, these would be nice to have. Someone posted a device that switces the L/R for $60 that would allow these to be used alongside the Mits glasses.


----------



## Bob7145




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19624683
> 
> 
> They only work good with checker board 3D TVs.
> 
> If you use it with DLP-Link projectors you are going to see lots of pseudo-stereo.
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



OK, I googled pseudo-stereo (outside of AVS search) and the only thing on there is icester's comments on AVSforum. So please explain, thank you.


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob7145* /forum/post/19627432
> 
> 
> OK, I googled pseudo-stereo (outside of AVS search) and the only thing on there is icester's comments on AVSforum. So please explain, thank you.



Pseudo-stereo is when you see the reversed depth of original scene. So if Mike was in front of John in original scene

he will be behind John but still fully visible when in pseudo-stereo.


If you see a ball then in pseudo stereo you will see ball which look as if it was cut on half. Another wards the normally convex shape ball will now look concave open shell.


So, in reversed depth or pseudo stereo both Mike's and John's bodies will be concave, open shell looking like.


Do you understand?


Mathew Orman


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob7145* /forum/post/19627432
> 
> 
> OK, I googled pseudo-stereo (outside of AVS search) and the only thing on there is icester's comments on AVSforum. So please explain, thank you.



The left eye sees the image intended for the right eye, and the right eye sees the image intended for the left eye. The picture looks like icester described.


----------



## perfectdark

anyone have any reviews on these? I have the optoma HD66 and will but the 3D-XL (but that onoyl comes with 1 glasses) I really need 4 but can't afford that many at once, but these are cheap (but hopefully its not in quality)

your time is appreciated

thanks


And i'm wondering what glasses DLP Projector users have for their kids (ages 4 and 7)


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19627959
> 
> 
> anyone have any reviews on these? I have the optoma HD66 and will but the 3D-XL (but that onoyl comes with 1 glasses) I really need 4 but can't afford that many at once, but these are cheap (but hopefully its not in quality)
> 
> your time is appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> And i'm wondering what glasses DLP Projector users have for their kids (ages 4 and 7)




They're not available to ship until the 19th. Read the first post.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19628073
> 
> 
> They're not available to ship until the 19th. Read the first post.



sorry my mistake ... just scrambling to try and get info on any glassesand availibility to Canada without spending $150+ on glasses


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19623737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html
> 
> These have been available for pre-order for awhile now, but I was waiting to see the reviews on their IR glasses before posting. The IR glasses seem to be getting favorable reviews. Shipping 12/19/10... [snip]



Website now showing 12/21/10 for ship date.


----------



## recklesstim

They have the exact same glasses but aren't DLP Link. Would it be better to just get those and a IR emitter?


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19632273
> 
> 
> They have the exact same glasses but aren't DLP Link. Would it be better to just get those and a IR emitter?



That depends what kind of hardware configuration you have.


Mathew Orman


----------



## recklesstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19632290
> 
> 
> That depends what kind of hardware configuration you have.
> 
> 
> Mathew Orman



Sorry,


I have a Samsung Model #: HL61A750A1FXZA

I will be flashing my EDID to be able to use the Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Pack.


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19632378
> 
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung Model #: HL61A750A1FXZA
> 
> I will be flashing my EDID to be able to use the Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Pack.



In your case both type of glasses will work.

At such low price I would try both.


Mathew Orman


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19632273
> 
> 
> They have the exact same glasses but aren't DLP Link. Would it be better to just get those and a IR emitter?



The matching IR emitter is over $100 at Tru3D.com, and currently unavailable at Mits parts. If you're trying to save money, get the DLP-Link glasses.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19625453
> 
> 
> Minimum order 100 at that website. I don't think I have that many friends.



great links and confirmed that the Ultra Clear Heaven glasses are the same chinese that these links have

The below link has minmiumorder of 100 with USD $25-$30, if we got a bulk avsforum order going we can all save

http://getteks.en.alibaba.com/produc...projector.html


----------



## Bob7145




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19627853
> 
> 
> The left eye sees the image intended for the right eye, and the right eye sees the image intended for the left eye. The picture looks like icester described.



Thanks to both you and icester. So the L/R switch on the projector, remote, glasses takes care of that? No problem then.


----------



## jjknatl

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Milmanias* 
Bummer about not being able to switc mode like the Viewsonics. Still, if they don't have the rainbows/color banding, these would be nice to have. Someone posted a device that switces the L/R for $60 that would allow these to be used alongside the Mits glasses.
This was posted by someone else in another thread a while back, but you can address this problem by using an in-line inverter in the path from the TV (or 3D adapter) to the emitter. So, you set the TV to reverse which allows the DLP glasses to work, and the inverter allows the IR glasses to also sync properly.


I'll be using this technique so that my kids can continue to use their Samsung kids glasses while I use my CE5s that should be here any day now.

http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/product_01.htm


----------



## perfectdark

I know the website says shipping 12/21 but i got a response from the rep and he says ready to ship now DLP LINK



Date: Sat, 11 Dec 2010 15:54:56 -0800

From: [email protected] 

Subject: Re: sales

To: [email protected] 



Hello,


Sure thing, I would be happy to answer any questions that you may have. Our Ultra-Clear line is designed for adults however they are super light weight so children can use them as well. It appears if your projector does DLP link you can use the DLP link glasses or if it does not it appears that you would want to go with an IR transmitter based then plugged directly into their unit. We have either in stock ready to ship.



We offer a low flat rate for S&H only $24 even if you order 100 items. Typically the best way to pay low customs is to simply put a note in the note section for us to enter a value of $14 each and we would be happy to do so.



If you have any other questions or if I can be of any further assistance please feel free to let us know.


Thanks, Carl


----------



## dajaga007

Will these glasses work on the optoma hd66 with 3d going through the popcorn hour in sbs mkv


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19638498
> 
> 
> Will these glasses work on the optoma hd66 with 3d going through the popcorn hour in sbs mkv



as per the website persons response YES


I have the HD66 but i will be using WDTV Live SBS



Thinking of ordering some ....... but can any users who currently have the Emitter UltraClears comment on the style/ Comfort / image / 3D effect/ Brightness


----------



## dajaga007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19638508
> 
> 
> as per the website persons response YES
> 
> 
> I have the HD66 but i will be using WDTV Live SBS
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of ordering some ....... but can any users who currently have the Emitter UltraClears comment on the style/ Comfort / image / 3D effect/ Brightness



Cool, I don't know why i find this whole 3d thing so confusing, I wish they would just make a 3d standard and stick with it.

Do you know how the sbs works with the media players.


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19638498
> 
> 
> Will these glasses work on the optoma hd66 with 3d going through the popcorn hour in sbs mkv



Popcorn hour does not output 120 Hz frame sequential stereoscopic content and it will not give you 3D at all

with any LC shutter glasses period.



Mathew Orman


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19638508
> 
> 
> as per the website persons response YES
> 
> 
> I have the HD66 but i will be using WDTV Live SBS
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of ordering some ....... but can any users who currently have the Emitter UltraClears comment on the style/ Comfort / image / 3D effect/ Brightness



That is not going to work at all.


WDTV does not output 120 Hz frame sequential stereoscopic content.


You need 3D-XL box to make it work and IR glasses with IR transmitter that plugs to 3D-XL's VESA Port.


Mathew Orman


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19638371
> 
> 
> I know the website says shipping 12/21 but i got a response from the rep and he says ready to ship now DLP LINK
> 
> 
> 
> Date: Sat, 11 Dec 2010 15:54:56 -0800
> 
> From: [email protected]
> 
> Subject: Re: sales
> 
> To: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Sure thing, I would be happy to answer any questions that you may have. Our Ultra-Clear line is designed for adults however they are super light weight so children can use them as well. It appears if your projector does DLP link you can use the DLP link glasses or if it does not it appears that you would want to go with an IR transmitter based then plugged directly into their unit. We have either in stock ready to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> We offer a low flat rate for S&H only $24 even if you order 100 items. Typically the best way to pay low customs is to simply put a note in the note section for us to enter a value of $14 each and we would be happy to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or if I can be of any further assistance please feel free to let us know.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Carl



$24 shipping? Are you outside of the U.S.? Shipping to me would be $4.95


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19638508
> 
> 
> [snip] ....... but can any users who currently have the Emitter UltraClears comment on the style/ Comfort / image / 3D effect/ Brightness



UltraClears with emitter thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1285791&page=2


----------



## perfectdark

I'min Canada so thats why shipping is high



Mathew


Popcorn hour and WDTV Live will work if your using SBS videos with the 3D-XL Adapter


----------



## dajaga007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19639763
> 
> 
> I'min Canada so thats why shipping is high
> 
> 
> 
> Mathew
> 
> 
> Popcorn hour and WDTV Live will work if your using SBS videos with the 3D-XL Adapter



Are you sure you need 3D-XL adapter when you are watching 3d from a popcorn hour, because isn't all of the popcorn hours hdmi 1.3?


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19643074
> 
> 
> Are you sure you need 3D-XL adapter when you are watching 3d from a popcorn hour, because isn't all of the popcorn hours hdmi 1.3?



yes the popcorn hour and wdtv live are both hdmi 1.3 so both cannot play BLURAY 3D ISO's but they can play Bluray rips SBS or O/U if you have the 3D-XL adapter or use a HTPC without adapter


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19632636
> 
> 
> great links and confirmed that the Ultra Clear Heaven glasses are the same chinese that these links have
> 
> The below link has minmiumorder of 100 with USD $25-$30, if we got a bulk avsforum order going we can all save
> 
> http://getteks.en.alibaba.com/produc...projector.html



So i sent a request about buying only 3 glasses and sure enough the seller repsonded and said no problem .... great news .. so the above link where the sellers say "quantity 100 pieces" is not try at all if you contact them



Dear Ian,


Thanks a lot for your inquiry on our 3D Shutter Glasses for projectors.

We have one new model V6100 can be used to all 120Hz 3D devices, including projectors, monitors, etc.

I have attached the details of it for your reference, pls kindly check.


Before the quotation, could you pls comment you need the glasses for private use or resale?

If for the latter, could you pls share me some info about your company or shop?

Order 3 pairs ship to Canada is Ok for us.

Any more questions, pls do let me know.

Hope a nice cooperation with you and look forward to hear from you soon.



here is the link to the glasses
http://leagend.en.alibaba.com/produc...chnology_.html


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> 4. Transmission:49%



49%? that's amazing.


----------



## pmalter0

 http://leagend.en.alibaba.com/produc...chnology_.html 


These look great--they're even camouflaged for hunting cheetahs!


----------



## Jbroad572

Quote:

Originally Posted by *perfectdark* 
I know the website says shipping 12/21 but i got a response from the rep and he says ready to ship now DLP LINK



Date: Sat, 11 Dec 2010 15:54:56 -0800

From: [email protected] 

Subject: Re: sales

To: [email protected] 



Hello,


Sure thing, I would be happy to answer any questions that you may have. Our Ultra-Clear line is designed for adults however they are super light weight so children can use them as well. It appears if your projector does DLP link you can use the DLP link glasses or if it does not it appears that you would want to go with an IR transmitter based then plugged directly into their unit. We have either in stock ready to ship.



We offer a low flat rate for S&H only $24 even if you order 100 items. Typically the best way to pay low customs is to simply put a note in the note section for us to enter a value of $14 each and we would be happy to do so.



If you have any other questions or if I can be of any further assistance please feel free to let us know.


Thanks, Carl
I emailed the guy and he said they are taking preorders and they won't be in stock until the 21st.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jbroad572* /forum/post/19652656
> 
> 
> I emailed the guy and he said they are taking preorders and they won't be in stock until the 21st.



I ordered 2 and he said they are both shipped


----------



## Roussi

Ordered 4 yesterday, there was a tracking number in my mail today.


----------



## dajaga007

Any news on the quality of these glasses compared to other brands such as xpands, optoma, monster ect.


I think I might order 3 pairs beginning of next month.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dajaga007* /forum/post/19698060
> 
> 
> Any news on the quality of these glasses compared to other brands such as xpands, optoma, monster ect.
> 
> 
> I think I might order 3 pairs beginning of next month.



I read the other thread about the Ultra-Clears IR glasses, same design. And all users have given them positive reviews and compared them to Samsungs and XPanDs

read this thread and make your decision.. i did and ended up ordering 4 pairs and they come with free batteries and a magic forest 3D movie (just as Carl when you make your order) Don't forget each additional pair ofglassesate $10 off, so first pair are $59.99 second $49.99 etc...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1285791


----------



## Pamster

So can I pop in and ask if you have a Mits WD 60C10 you can use checkerboard but NOT The other 3D formats? And if you have the panny 3D bdt 100 it outputs in checkerboard, so DLP link glasses like these will work fine? How is the quality on checkerboard using DLP on a mits? We'd still need the adapter though right? To get access to 3D from the cable company? Thanks in advance for the advice and comments.


----------



## walford

With the 60c10 you can use frame sequential or checkerboard drirectly with any other formats you need the adapter which converts them to checkerboard. Yes to get 3D from your cable comany you one of the DVR boxes that supports 3D and you will probably need to pay extra for the 3D progaming.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pamster* /forum/post/19705391
> 
> 
> So can I pop in and ask if you have a Mits WD 60C10 you can use checkerboard but NOT The other 3D formats? And if you have the panny 3D bdt 100 it outputs in checkerboard, so DLP link glasses like these will work fine? How is the quality on checkerboard using DLP on a mits? We'd still need the adapter though right? To get access to 3D from the cable company? Thanks in advance for the advice and comments.



Yes, you should only need DLP glasses.


Yes, for 3D from your cable or satellite company you'll need the adapter. Adapter isn't needed for 3D bluray from your panny 'cause it can output checkerboard.


Yer welcome and Merry Christmas!










Ed


I can't comment on DLP with Mits 'cause I'm using IR glasses/emitter with my Mits 73736.


----------



## brazen17

Any one received these glasses yet? I am sitting on the fence waiting for some reviews to come in!!! I need at least 7 pair so these would be great if they have decent performance.


----------



## Bertil

Mine are out for delivery... so stay tuned...


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bertil* /forum/post/19714184
> 
> 
> Mine are out for delivery... so stay tuned...



...staying tuned!...


----------



## recklesstim

I got a tracking number on the 21st using Expedited Flat Rate Domestic (1-3 Business Days)

Still no glasses.

It looks like it made it through the sort facility on the 24th in California...


Patience...


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recklesstim* /forum/post/19714991
> 
> 
> I got a tracking number on the 21st using Expedited Flat Rate Domestic (1-3 Business Days)
> 
> Still no glasses.
> 
> It looks like it made it through the sort facility on the 24th in California...
> 
> 
> Patience...



Easier said than done! I'm usually a very patient kind of guy.


----------



## Bertil

I got mine!










They worked great!


I watched Dispicable Me on my 73" Mitsubisi (wd-73735). I also opted for the Arcsoft Total Theater upgrade to 5.0 over the 3d plugin for 3.0 Platinum.


Also, no need for a video card upgrade. My ati hd 3400 works, allbeit in DLP checkerboard mode.


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bertil* /forum/post/19717806
> 
> 
> I got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They worked great!
> 
> 
> I watched Dispicable Me on my 73" Mitsubisi (wd-73735). I also opted for the Arcsoft Total Theater upgrade to 5.0 over the 3d plugin for 3.0 Platinum.
> 
> 
> Also, no need for a video card upgrade. My ati hd 3400 works, allbeit in DLP checkerboard mode.



Sounds great! Any negative issues to report? How about the build quality? I have a panasonic 3d player so I will also be watching in checkerboard on my 73" mitsubishi.


----------



## Wildfrog

I just got 4 sets. They seem to be all I could want. Using Total Theater 5 once I got my htpc set up right, they work fine. They come with a black drawstring bag to protect them when not in use. I have a HL67A750 and was amazed at the depth shown in the scene in Avatar where they are opening the sleeping chambers on the ship. They take one cr2032 battery and have a small button to tap to turn on. Sync seemed fine, there is just enough tint to override most of the red tint in black. After a couple of minutes didn't notice it at all. For the price they seem to be the best deal out there. 4 pairs for 211 including shipping. And no need to buy a emitter. Very light have large lenses and are comfortable. They also seem to fit a wide variety of faces. I don't have any others to compare them with but like them a lot. Highly recommended.


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wildfrog* /forum/post/19722491
> 
> 
> I just got 4 sets. They seem to be all I could want. Using Total Theater 5 once I got my htpc set up right, they work fine. They come with a black drawstring bag to protect them when not in use. I have a HL67A750 and was amazed at the depth shown in the scene in Avatar where they are opening the sleeping chambers on the ship. They take one cr2032 battery and have a small button to tap to turn on. Sync seemed fine, there is just enough tint to override most of the red tint in black. After a couple of minutes didn't notice it at all. For the price they seem to be the best deal out there. 4 pairs for 211 including shipping. And no need to buy a emitter. Very light have large lenses and are comfortable. They also seem to fit a wide variety of faces. I don't have any others to compare them with but like them a lot. Highly recommended.



This is great news indeed. Looks like I will be ordering some very soon! Do you think they are too big for the head of an average child of 11 years.


----------



## recklesstim

I got my 4 pair today and I have zero complaints.


I have a Samsung HL61A750 and I flashed the EDID to work with the Mitz 3d1-A adapter.


The glasses are very comfortable, they fit over my sons glasses and the batteries are very easy to access/change.

I don't own any other glasses but compared to what I have been seeing in the big box stores, these glasses are just as bright and give a great picture. The color looks good.


Like I said, no complaints at all.


----------



## recklesstim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brazen17* /forum/post/19723211
> 
> 
> This is great news indeed. Looks like I will be ordering some very soon! Do you think they are too big for the head of an average child of 11 years.



I tried them on my 3 y/o son and they worked. They just need a little band on the back to keep them from falling of his nose if he moves around.. But he was able to stand there for 5 minutes and watch without them falling off his face, if that says anything.


----------



## brazen17

Quote:

Originally Posted by *recklesstim* 
I tried them on my 3 y/o son and they worked. They just need a little band on the back to keep them from falling of his nose if he moves around.. But he was able to stand there for 5 minutes and watch without them falling off his face, if that says anything.
Sounds like it will work just fine. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jadocs

Looks like they stopped the quantity pricing like they have for the IR version?


----------



## Wildfrog

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jadocs* 
Looks like they stopped the quantity pricing like they have for the IR version?
When you buy the first set for 59 you have a drop down to add extras, they are 47 each iirc. 4 sets with shipping 211 total.


well I just checked, now you need to add 5 sets, I'm glad I got mine when I did. Maybe should ask why they changed it?


----------



## Mitsu52Guy

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a couple pair. Does anyone who has used these had issues with using them in rooms with ambient light? In another thread people have said that in rooms with a fair amount of lighting sync is sometimes lost.


Also can I ask about the bridge of the glasses. Is it hard molded plastic or is there a soft rubber piece that the nose would sit on?


----------



## Mitsu52Guy

Ok I've been thinking about this and would like to throw my logic out for review.


Upstairs I have a Mitsubishi 60738. That's in the living room. In the basement HT I have an Optoma HD66 and will be getting the 3D-XL sometime in the future.


So my logic is this. Get a couple pair of the dlp link glasses and try them in the living room. If I have ambient light issues I'm not out anything because regardless what what I use upstairs (IR or DLP Link) I HAVE to use dlp link with the 3D-XL. If the dlp link glasses work fine in the living room then it is a win win for me because I can use one technology on both TVs.


----------



## Bertil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brazen17* /forum/post/19720440
> 
> 
> Sounds great! Any negative issues to report? How about the build quality? I have a panasonic 3d player so I will also be watching in checkerboard on my 73" mitsubishi.



No issues, except I think I saw "Rainbows" for the first time. Overall, much better then expected. I had only seen two other 3D presentations before: T2 at Universal in Orlando and Avatar in the theatre. This was much better!


----------



## Roussi

Tried mine yesterday, with a 30" projection on a dirty-white wall from an Optoma gt720, well-lit room, mostly fluorescent lights. No sync or other functional issues; no crosstalk; colors were good; brightness was good (I expect it to be similar to the 100" gain 1.1 screen, bright mode, dark room). Spectacular 3d. Only problem was slipping/falling off, but I was looking down, the pj was on the floor; and the arms are short for my head/ears, this is a usual problem for me with all glasses. Overall very happy, especially after I just read there was no more discount on four pairs and less.


----------



## XRA

Apparently, I was posting in the wrong thread.







Anyway, mine are on order and I can't wait.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, like others I was posting in the general thread. I have nVidia 3D vision glasses. World of Warcraft in 3D is simply amazing. These ultra-clears are clearly better than the nVidia glasses. They don't have a soft nose peice, but they are plenty comfortable. You can check the other thread for more reviews of course.

The suedo stereo effect happens, but turning 3D on and off is a quick fix.


It would be really nice if the Ultra-clear ir version suppored the 3DXL ir emitter. That would be a really nice setup.


----------



## Spoodily

I received mine today using a Mitsubishi wd-65736. Looks great aside from the polarization rainbows in the corners. Black looks truly black now, also stayed connected through the ps3 sizzle trailer with abundant white. I had my doubts. I tried them with the shades and blinds open and they worked ok while the sun was behind a cloud but in full sunlight it had issues. 3D is meant for a dark room anyway so this is not a big deal. These glasses would be great for company and the real 3D fan of the house gets the $175 CrystalEyes 5.


Ps.


The bag and the glasses are labeled ultra-clear dlp link.


----------



## Wildfrog

Well they changed the pricing again. You now can buy 1 thru 4 as well as multiples of 5. However the price is higher than it was. Maybe the original pricing was only for preorders? So 4 sets are now about 20 dollars more than when i bought mine. The bridge is hard plastic but quite comfortable btw.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The first time I got suedo stereo (before I realized I could just turn 3D off and back on to fix it) I just flipped the glasses over. They fit just fine that way too.


----------



## GregK

Has anyone compared the $60 Link variety to the Optoma DLP Link glasses yet?


----------



## wnielsenbb

I can compare them this much: The Optoma's are twice as much. The Ultra-Clears are better than my nVidia glasses. Thus, considering price, and with noticable quality of the UC's, I can surmise that the UC's are better than the Optoma's by a good chunk.

Not an exact answer, but I really doubt they are better at all, and certainly not twice as good.


----------



## The big picture




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19727688
> 
> 
> And the real 3D fan of the house gets the $175 CrystalEyes 5.



Hi Spoodily,

So you realy do see a very big difference in the CrystalEyes 5 over the UC DLP link glasses ?


Would you say it Is a night and day difference or just more noticable to the trained eye of a person that has used both pair ?


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19728837
> 
> 
> I can compare them this much: The Optoma's are twice as much. The Ultra-Clears are better than my nVidia glasses. Thus, considering price, and with noticable quality of the UC's, I can surmise that the UC's are better than the Optoma's by a good chunk.
> 
> Not an exact answer, but I really doubt they are better at all, and certainly not twice as good.



It depends on the situation. I'd like a direct comparison because I'm thinking of getting Viewsonic glasses, which are the same as the Optomas in image quality but the glasses can be inverted (so they'd work with Mits kit glasses) and are $10 cheaper than the Optomas. If these are better, I'd go for these but would have to buy an inverter that would let me use them along the Mits glasses and would be $60 more, so they would be more expensive. Since two people have reported these glasses also suffer from rainbows (more like color bands on the edges on white or very light scenes) these seem on par with the Viewsonic/Optomas, though they're probably more comfortable and the ones to get if somebody doesn't already own Mits glasses.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, you can always wear them upside down. They were plenty comfortable that way too. It would have been nice if they designed them that way. On the other hand, you can sell your Mits glasses on ebay and just get more uc's.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The big picture* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spoodily,
> 
> So you realy do see a very big difference in the CrystalEyes 5 over the UC DLP link glasses ?
> 
> 
> Would you say it Is a night and day difference or just more noticable to the trained eye of a person that has used both pair ?



I don't have the CE5 yet but I do know that they do not have the polarization rainbow issue. They also work best on a Mitsubishi dlp I've heard. They are the top of the line dlp link glasses.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would be really nice if the Ultra-clear ir version suppored the 3DXL ir emitter. That would be a really nice setup.



is it know they don't?


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19729346
> 
> 
> Well, you can always wear them upside down. They were plenty comfortable that way too.



That's good to know. Do you think they'd be comfortable for kids, or are they too big?


----------



## mburris

I've been a silent member of this forum for nearly 4 years now but I've just got to say this:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icester* /forum/post/19627540
> 
> 
> ...Another wards the normally convex... Mathew Orman



Some novice readers may see the number of posts you have under your belt and get the false impression that you aren't talking out of your ass 99% of the time. Luckily most readers would notice that in 6 months you have amassed 400+ posts, and realize that instead of hearing a voice of experience when reading your posts, it's simply the sound of a know-it-all-attention-whore. In the last 24 hours, I have browsed 3 different 3D threads, all of which were peppered with your nvidia-fanboy-esque posts. Reading the above quote of yours was the catalyst that pushed me over the edge and spawned this rant.


By the way, it's "in other words," not "another wards," dumbass.


----------



## nowknown

Can someone speak to the rainbow issue with these glasses? I have the Optoma HD66 which already produces this effect.


----------



## jaamz777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mburris* /forum/post/19731446
> 
> 
> I've been a silent member of this forum for nearly 4 years now but I've just got to say this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some novice readers may see the number of posts you have under your belt and get the false impression that you aren't talking out of your ass 99% of the time. Luckily most readers would notice that in 6 months you have amassed 400+ posts, and realize that instead of hearing a voice of experience when reading your posts, it's simply the sound of a know-it-all-attention-whore. In the last 24 hours, I have browsed 3 different 3D threads, all of which were peppered with your nvidia-fanboy-esque posts. Reading the above quote of yours was the catalyst that pushed me over the edge and spawned this rant.
> 
> 
> By the way, it's "in other words," not "another wards," dumbass.



lol, couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

I just purchased 3 pairs of DLP Link Ultraclears and have ordered 2 pair of Viewsonics. Viewsonics are out of stock at the moment at Amazon but I will give comparison when I have both in hand.


----------



## PensFan66

Am I the only person who has synch issues with these? My Xpands have 0 issues synching, but these during the day are aweful - I need to be 2-3 feet from the TV for them to work. If I close my blinds I can sit on my couch, but I need to make the room about 75% darker to do that.


I have the 65" Mits DLP. The settings on the TV are the same when I use the Xpands or these, and the Xpands have no issues.


----------



## Ualnosaj

I have these for Optoma HD66. No issues so far. Random color in my case so got 4 orange. Look funky but they work. In contrast to the nVidia Vision Kit ones, there are no extra pieces for the nose bridge. You'll need to get some pads for the best comfort/fit.


I paid $75 ea for these.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Ualnosag, you paid $75 for the ultra-clears? Not sure why they would charge you extra. I find them just as comfortable as the nVidia ones, and better quality.


PensFan66, do you have more than one pair? Perhaps you got a bad one.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19733907
> 
> 
> Ualnosag, you paid $75 for the ultra-clears? Not sure why they would charge you extra. I find them just as comfortable as the nVidia ones, and better quality.
> 
> 
> PensFan66, do you have more than one pair? Perhaps you got a bad one.



He probably paid more in tax. I would have to pay $70 and change, here in California.


Subtotal: $59.95

Shipping: $4.95

Tax: $5.25

Total: $70.15


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowknown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone speak to the rainbow issue with these glasses? I have the Optoma HD66 which already produces this effect.



The rainbows are just a faint discoloration (purple/green) in the corner of the screen on dlp rptvs because the orientation of the lenses does not agree with the plastic of the screen. If the dlp link lenses were rotated to match the ir glasses lenses they would be perfect and produce no polarization rainbows.


Polarization rainbows is an effect from looking through polarized glass at plastic; you can see these using polarized sunglasses and looking at a plastic screen cover on a phone. If someone didn't point out this side effect you might not even notice it.

It is not a dlp rainbow associated with the dlp color wheel.


The glasses are pretty awesome for the money. I am sitting 12 feet away from my 65" Mits 65736. I don't know why people need them to work in a bright room, 3d is meant for a dark environment. I had my doubts about dlp link even working but they perform as well as ir glasses and block the dlp link flash. It has really improved the picture.


----------



## The big picture




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19734313
> 
> 
> The rainbows are just a faint discoloration (purple/green) in the corner of the screen on dlp rptvs.
> 
> It is not a dlp rainbow associated with the dlp color wheel.



Okay thanks Spoodily,

So users of DLP projectors should not have this problem, correct ?


----------



## Ualnosaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/19734135
> 
> 
> He probably paid more in tax. I would have to pay $70 and change, here in California.
> 
> 
> Subtotal: $59.95
> 
> Shipping: $4.95
> 
> Tax: $5.25
> 
> Total: $70.15



I'm in Canada







In addition to (import) taxes, the postal system adds the wonderful handling fee to process.


The glasses themselves are fine, they just don't come with the nice rubber nose bridge insert (vision kit has 2 sizes), that's all.



> Quote:
> Your Order
> 
> Ultra-Clear
> 
> DLP LINK
> 
> Wireless 3D
> 
> Glasses
> 
> Additional Ultra-Clear 3D Glasses : Add 3 glasses (+$177)
> 
> $236.95
> 
> Subtotal: $236.95
> 
> Shipping: $24.00 (to Canada)
> 
> Tax: $0.00
> 
> Total: $260.95


----------



## nowknown

Thanks Spoodily. So, yours are the ones from 3D Heaven? The blue ones? I'm confused about those and the ones from the Chinese web that sells the camo looking ones.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowknown* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks Spoodily. So, yours are the ones from 3D Heaven? The blue ones? I'm confused about those and the ones from the Chinese web that sells the camo looking ones.



Yes, I'm using the dlp link version on my 65736 and my parents use the ir version on their 73738. They are both blue, the dlp link pairs say dlp link on them.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The big picture* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Okay thanks Spoodily,
> 
> So users of DLP projectors should not have this problem, correct ?



Exactly, the reason these dlp link glasses aren't concerned with the orientation of the lenses is because they are normally used with projectors against a screen or painted wall.


I just don't understand why a similar pair of glasses for ir emitter and dlp link don't use the same glass orientation. It seems like more work to make them different. If you want to see the orientation look at an LCD screen through the glasses and rotate them until the screen goes dark. The dlp link made the screen black when rotated 45 degrees left and the ir glasses when rotated 90 degrees left. The glasses don't need to be on to see this.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19735651
> 
> 
> I just don't understand why a similar pair of glasses for ir emitter and dlp link don't use the same glass orientation. It seems like more work to make them different.



Great question. As it stands, aside from build and price I don't see these being better than the Viewsonics, and with those being able to reverse them is worth the price difference. I just don't see wearing these glasses upside down would be comfortable for a 2 hr movie.


----------



## Spoodily

Since I got these glasses I've been watching 3d in natural mode rather than bright like I did with the Mitsubishi glasses. It's amazing how much the dlp link flash was washing out and how well the flash is blocked with dlp link glasses. Aside from the minor polarization rainbow discoloration of the screen (which I rarely notice depending on the scene) my 65736 using dlp link looks as good as my folks 73738 using ir glasses with dlp link flash disabled.


----------



## thebland

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mburris* 
I've been a silent member of this forum for nearly 4 years now but I've just got to say this:




Some novice readers may see the number of posts you have under your belt and get the false impression that you aren't talking out of your ass 99% of the time. Luckily most readers would notice that in 6 months you have amassed 400+ posts, and realize that instead of hearing a voice of experience when reading your posts, it's simply the sound of a know-it-all-attention-whore. In the last 24 hours, I have browsed 3 different 3D threads, all of which were peppered with your nvidia-fanboy-esque posts. Reading the above quote of yours was the catalyst that pushed me over the edge and spawned this rant.


By the way, it's "in other words," not "another wards," dumbass.
Yikes... What does that make me??


----------



## Spoodily

Can the title of this thread be changed to "Ultra-Clear DLP Link glasses" to clarify this is the dlp link version of the 3d heaven glasses thread?


----------



## Daryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowknown* /forum/post/19731691
> 
> 
> Can someone speak to the rainbow issue with these glasses? I have the Optoma HD66 which already produces this effect.



Here's what I see on my HLT6187S with 3d mode off and the ultra-clear dlp-link glasses off. When 3d is enabled and the glasses turned on, the rainbows really bloom. Is this what other people are putting up with on almost all dlp-link glasses?


----------



## jportillo1956

So Mathew Orman is the 3D scam king? and Nvidia is the Queen?....


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I see on my HLT6187S with 3d mode off and the ultra-clear dlp-link glasses off. When 3d is enabled and the glasses turned on, the rainbows really bloom. Is this what other people are putting up with on almost all dlp-link glasses?



He's talking about a different issue. He won't see polarization rainbows using a projector.


Yes, most dlp link glasses look like that when viewing a rptv because of the plastic screen. Real D CrystalEyes 5 do not but they are $175. The effect isn't that noticeable when viewing regular content but if your thing is staring at a white screen wearing 3d glasses it probably could get distracting.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about a different issue. He won't see polarization rainbows using a projector.
> 
> 
> Yes, most dlp link glasses look like that when viewing a rptv because of the plastic screen. Real D CrystalEyes 5 do not but they are $175. The effect isn't that noticeable when viewing regular content but if your thing is staring at a white screen wearing 3d glasses it probably could get distracting.



Rats. I sure hope that I find out different. I was hoping to use the same tech on both my Mitsu RPTV and my Optoma projector. Is this a definitive result or does it depend on some factors?


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitsu52Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Rats. I sure hope that I find out different. I was hoping to use the same tech on both my Mitsu RPTV and my Optoma projector. Is this a definitive result or does it depend on some factors?



The orientation of the lenses in the glasses is the only factor that causes the problem. The RealD CE5 glasses are the only pair I know of that have the lenses orientated in the same fashion as IR glasses. The reason IR glasses don't show rainbows is because they are made to be looking at LCD screens. The orientation of the lenses will darken LCD screens and at the right angle make it go black.


The rainbow is honestly not that bad. If you don't point it out most people wouldn't even notice it, especially in movies with black bars at the top and bottom. These glasses would be great for guests/kids/spouse/etc. that don't really care and don't pay attention to the slight discoloration. $175 for CE5 is a lot of money but it might be worth it if you just have to have it. I would buy them but I think with the next generation of 3D projectors coming out dlp-link glasses are going to be plentiful and someone will figure out they can make BANK if they just change the rotation of the lenses to satisfy all of those rptv DLP owners out there. These ultra-clear glasses are awesome for the price. I'm almost tempted to buy a pair of IR glasses as a lens donor and try to swap the guts of the glasses out with each other.



Side note:

Turning your head to make the rainbows go away does not mean look left and right and peak out of the corner of your eye. Rotate your head so as to put you ear on your shoulder while facing the screen.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The orientation of the lenses in the glasses is the only factor that causes the problem. The RealD CE5 glasses are the only pair I know of that have the lenses orientated in the same fashion as IR glasses. The reason IR glasses don't show rainbows is because they are made to be looking at LCD screens. The orientation of the lenses will darken LCD screens and at the right angle make it go black.
> 
> 
> The rainbow is honestly not that bad. If you don't point it out most people wouldn't even notice it, especially in movies with black bars at the top and bottom. These glasses would be great for guests/kids/spouse/etc. that don't really care and don't pay attention to the slight discoloration. $175 for CE5 is a lot of money but it might be worth it if you just have to have it. I would buy them but I think with the next generation of 3D projectors coming out dlp-link glasses are going to be plentiful and someone will figure out they can make BANK if they just change the rotation of the lenses to satisfy all of those rptv DLP owners out there. These ultra-clear glasses are awesome for the price. I'm almost tempted to buy a pair of IR glasses as a lens donor and try to swap the guts of the glasses out with each other.
> 
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Turning your head to make the rainbows go away does not mean look left and right and peak out of the corner of your eye. Rotate your head so as to put you ear on your shoulder while facing the screen.



Good to know. TBH I've never been able to see "the rainbow effect" when viewing content in 2D or 3D on my RPTV.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/19741340
> 
> 
> Here's what I see on my HLT6187S with 3d mode off and the ultra-clear dlp-link glasses off. When 3d is enabled and the glasses turned on, the rainbows really bloom. Is this what other people are putting up with on almost all dlp-link glasses?



Here are pictures taken by jjknatl that show the rainbows on a Mits DLP with Optoma Glasses.


















He discussed it here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post18906152 


They don't seem to be as severe as yours.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19740574
> 
> 
> Can the title of this thread be changed to "Ultra-Clear DLP Link glasses" to clarify this is the dlp link version of the 3d heaven glasses thread?



Yes. I reported your request to the moderators, agreeing to change it.


Edit: That was fast, thanks.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitsu52Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. TBH I've never been able to see "the rainbow effect" when viewing content in 2D or 3D on my RPTV.



I've never seen the dlp rainbow caused by the color wheel on any dlp. I did force the error by pausing on a scene and cutting my eyes back and forth real fast across the screen. I think that the dlp rainbow is something of the past that plagues the dlp name. They use better color wheels now, there's a good video on YouTube explaining how it all works. It's amazing it works the way it does.


The polarization rainbows is a different animal, it's just a matter of polarized glass and plastic. I saw them on a cruise ship looking at the windows through my sunglasses. When the companies use the same lenses that are in the ir glasses the problem will be solved.


I'm blown away by how much better my picture is now that the dlp link flash is getting blocked. It's amazing.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19742370
> 
> 
> I think that the dlp rainbow is something of the past that plagues the dlp name. They use better color wheels now, there's a good video on YouTube explaining how it all works. It's amazing it works the way it does.



I still see it once in a while (very rarely), but mostly on a black scene. I can't complain, on my 73C9 it rarely happens but on my Samsung HLR6167W it's more frequent.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen the dlp rainbow caused by the color wheel on any dlp. I did force the error by pausing on a scene and cutting my eyes back and forth real fast across the screen. I think that the dlp rainbow is something of the past that plagues the dlp name. They use better color wheels now, there's a good video on YouTube explaining how it all works. It's amazing it works the way it does.
> 
> 
> The polarization rainbows is a different animal, it's just a matter of polarized glass and plastic. I saw them on a cruise ship looking at the windows through my sunglasses. When the companies use the same lenses that are in the ir glasses the problem will be solved.
> 
> 
> I'm blown away by how much better my picture is now that the dlp link flash us getting blocked. It's amazing.



Got that link to the video? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Spoodily

How DLP works:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD_xZcYQE50


----------



## Daryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19741851
> 
> 
> Yes, most dlp link glasses look like that when viewing a rptv because of the plastic screen. [...] The effect isn't that noticeable when viewing regular content but if your thing is staring at a white screen wearing 3d glasses it probably could get distracting.



I guess I posted more detail in the other ultra-clear thread. I think people are severely downplaying the issue. The picture I posted is on a light silver background with *3d mode off* and *the glasses off*. The rainbow stripes are more noticeable than the picture demonstrates. As soon as 3d mode and the glasses are turned on, the rainbows really bloom. It's visible on ALL content, ALL the time. Rotating the glasses does almost nothing to the rainbows which dispels the polarization theory.


I was hoping I was just being a picky perfectionist or have sensitive eyes. My wife thinks all my av calibrations are silly because she can barely tell the difference. Yet the first time she was watching Black Ops in 3D (extremely varied content and fast movement) she said "oh wow! cool! ... why are there rainbows everywhere?". Later one of my kids said "oohhhh, pretty pretty rainbows!".


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daryn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I posted more detail in the other ultra-clear thread. I think people are severely downplaying the issue. The picture I posted is on a light silver background with 3d mode off and the glasses off. The rainbow stripes are more noticeable than the picture demonstrates. As soon as 3d mode and the glasses are turned on, the rainbows really bloom. It's visible on ALL content, ALL the time. Rotating the glasses does almost nothing to the rainbows which dispels the polarization theory.
> 
> 
> I was hoping I was just being a picky perfectionist or have sensitive eyes. My wife thinks all my av calibrations are silly because she can barely tell the difference. Yet the first time she was watching Black Ops in 3D (extremely varied content and fast movement) she said "oh wow! cool! ... why are there rainbows everywhere?". Later one of my kids said "oohhhh, pretty pretty rainbows!".




It's not a "theory" about what causes the rainbows, it's a fact. The lenses aren't in the glasses in the same orientation as the IR glasses; if the IR glasses didn't have their lenses in the way they do they would show rainbows as well.


If you don't want to see rainbows or dlp link flash spend $175 on RealD CrystalEyes 5 glasses. Their lenses are at the correct angle.


I'm very happy with the less than perfect $60 glasses and think the rainbow issue is minor.


----------



## Nick [D]vB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19744904
> 
> 
> If you don't want to see rainbows or dlp link flash spend $175 on RealD CrystalEyes 5 glasses.



Do they not block out the DLP flash at all?


My nvidia glasses suck with DLP link turned on, the image looks really washed-out.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do they not block out the DLP flash at all?
> 
> 
> My nvidia glasses suck with DLP link turned on, the image looks really washed-out.



I think you misread what I said.


Dlp link glasses will block the flash but most cause polarization rainbows. CrystalEyes 5 glasses will block the flash and won't cause polarization rainbows but cost $175. CrystalEyes 5 glasses are dlp link glasses.


----------



## Nick [D]vB

Gotcha, I'm using front projection so I shouldn't get LCD "oil" type rainbows anyway right?


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Gotcha, I'm using front projection so I shouldn't get LCD "oil" type rainbows anyway right?



Right. The plastic screen of the rptv is what causes the rainbows. The lenses in the glasses need to be a certain way for the rainbows not to show on rptv.


Dlp link was intended for projectors; this is why no concern is made by the manufacturers to pay attention to the orientation of the lenses.


RealD got it right with their dlp link glasses and I think they knew to do so because they sell packages with Mitsubishi dlp tvs with CE5 glasses for professional use.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19746419
> 
> 
> RealD got it right with their dlp link glasses and I think they knew to do so because they sell packages with Mitsubishi dlp tvs with CE5 glasses for professional use.



So, are the CE5's the only ones that don't have the rainbow issues with the plastic screens?


Is there any sort of additional non-glare coating that could be added to the RPTV screen to reduce/eliminate this effect?


Mike W.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoldChain* /forum/post/19747027
> 
> 
> So, are the CE5's the only ones that don't have the rainbow issues with the plastic screens?
> 
> 
> Is there any sort of additional non-glare coating that could be added to the RPTV screen to reduce/eliminate this effect?
> 
> 
> Mike W.



They're the only one's I have heard of to currently not show rainbows. I would think that manufacturers are catching wind to the rainbow issue and will start coming out with better glasses. If there was a quick fix I would have been doing it. I think the CE5 glasses are going to keep coming down in price as more competition enters the marketplace. They went from $600 to $400 to $175 over the course of the year.


The xpand x104 universal glasses that are coming out shouldn't show rainbows because they can be used with lcd screens using IR so their lenses will be in the correct way but they are going to be like $250. They will be IR and DLP Link compatible. They should be good about blocking the flash and not showing rainbows. They could completely screw it up though.


----------



## PensFan66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19733907
> 
> 
> Ualnosag, you paid $75 for the ultra-clears? Not sure why they would charge you extra. I find them just as comfortable as the nVidia ones, and better quality.
> 
> 
> PensFan66, do you have more than one pair? Perhaps you got a bad one.



They may be bad, but Ive sent 3 email's to them and they wont reply to any of them - So Im not even sure how I would get it replaced. I only bought one pair since I purchased their cheap glasses back in March for the PS3 and they were aweful - so I went with one pair this time. I may have to dispute the charge with Visa to get any movement from them


----------



## Daryn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19749273
> 
> 
> I only bought one pair since I purchased their cheap glasses back in March for the PS3 and they were aweful - so I went with one pair this time. I may have to dispute the charge with Visa to get any movement from them



If you paid via PayPal, then submit a SNAD complaint. It will be much easier than working with your credit card issuer.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PensFan66* /forum/post/19749273
> 
> 
> They may be bad, but Ive sent 3 email's to them and they wont reply to any of them - So Im not even sure how I would get it replaced. I only bought one pair since I purchased their cheap glasses back in March for the PS3 and they were aweful - so I went with one pair this time. I may have to dispute the charge with Visa to get any movement from them



maybe they are on holidays still. I beleive its only 1 guy anyway (Carl) and before x0-mas he responded to all my emails within 24hrs and multiple replies fast


----------



## Mikes2cents

Well my USPS griping aside, I saw that by tracking that my glasses ought to be here tomorrow if I am guessing correctly. I will leave that be for now.


I have a Panny 100 but am not able to find 3d content that I want to buy, RE Afterlife is sold out and I don't care for cartoons. I just want to make sure the glasses work while I wait for Saw3d.


So I have been fooling around on youtube looking at free 3d content. Now to my ? I have found content on youtube that says it outputs checkerboard 3d. It looks like it is 3d naked eye, yet the 3d option in the Sammy 61a750 for 3d is grayed out. Is this because there is no IR emmiter connected and the DLP synch flashes should be present? Does the 3d option have to be available and on to watch with DLP link glasses?


I do have PDVD 8 but do not plan to stream from the PC to the Sammy because that is why I bought the Panny DMP100. I can download the PDVD10U version for a free trial but do not think it will change the Sammy picture option.


So to recap, Sammy DLP with supposed checkerboard signal input and the 3d option grayed out. Is this a problem? Also, my setup fails the Cyberlink 3d blu ray test but I suspect this is primarily because I have not purchased PDVD10U. It says the Sammy is not 3d capable.







Can anybody clarify? I don't want to buy a silly cartoon to test the glasses.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19751933
> 
> 
> Well my USPS griping aside, I saw that by tracking that my glasses ought to be here tomorrow if I am guessing correctly. I will leave that be for now.
> 
> 
> I have a Panny 100 but am not able to find 3d content that I want to buy, RE Afterlife is sold out and I don't care for cartoons. I just want to make sure the glasses work while I wait for Saw3d.
> 
> 
> So I have been fooling around on youtube looking at free 3d content. Now to my ? I have found content on youtube that says it outputs checkerboard 3d. It looks like it is 3d naked eye, yet the 3d option in the Sammy 61a750 for 3d is grayed out. Is this because there is no IR emmiter connected and the DLP synch flashes should be present? Does the 3d option have to be available and on to watch with DLP link glasses?
> 
> 
> I do have PDVD 8 but do not plan to stream from the PC to the Sammy because that is why I bought the Panny DMP100. I can download the PDVD10U version for a free trial but do not think it will change the Sammy picture option.
> 
> 
> So to recap, Sammy DLP with supposed checkerboard signal input and the 3d option grayed out. Is this a problem? Also, my setup fails the Cyberlink 3d blu ray test but I suspect this is primarily because I have not purchased PDVD10U. It says the Sammy is not 3d capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody clarify? I don't want to buy a silly cartoon to test the glasses.



either rent a 3D movie or download a short mkv 3D clip (O/U or SBS) to test.

and besides all the animated movies are the best for 3D, and actually within the past 5 years they are better than regular movies IMHO


----------



## jimmy3d

Just got a pair of these to try out the DLP function on my Acer 5360. I don't have the projector hooked up currently as it's been rma'ed for focus problems, however I tried turning on the glasses and the little light next to the switch did not light up. Does the Acer need to be on and in DLP mode for the power light to come on in the glasses or do I possibly have a defective pair?? thanks


----------



## wnielsenbb

I guess I didn't know there was a power light. You did put in the battery, didn't you? It doesn't come with one in it.


----------



## jimmy3d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19756504
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't know there was a power light. You did put in the battery, didn't you? It doesn't come with one in it.



Mine came with the battery in. Guess I'll just have to wait till my Pj gets back next week sometime. Thanks for the response










there's a little hole next to the switch...I just figured its a light like on my nVidia's.


----------



## Number6

I don't see a power light. On mine if I press the power button without a DLP Link source active while looking through the glasses I see the lenses darken for a second and then lighten again waiting to sync with a source. If I then turn on 3D in my projector the glasses sync and the lenses appear darker.


When I hold the power button down the lenses darken quickly 3 times before lightening again which appears to turn the power off. They should also turn off after a period of time with no signal.


Mine came with a battery installed.


----------



## threed123

My UltraClears came with battery, but no power indication. Just get darker when turned on. They look for the white segment of the color wheel and then blank that out, so you see good contrast. The screen will be tinted green and they also make that appear black. Quite amazing and super clear lenses. I do not see any rainbows. However, for first few minutes your eyes have to compensate for slight film stutter until your iris widens and cones adjust to the darker image. Then any stutter seems to disappear.


----------



## jmasterdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *threed123* /forum/post/19757483
> 
> 
> My UltraClears came with battery, but no power indication. Just get darker when turned on. They look for the white segment of the color wheel and then blank that out, so you see good contrast. The screen will be tinted green and they also make that appear black. Quite amazing and super clear lenses. I do not see any rainbows. However, for first few minutes your eyes have to compensate for slight film stutter until your iris widens and cones adjust to the darker image. Then any stutter seems to disappear.



What is your display?


----------



## Mikes2cents

Got my UCs today. Went out and bought MBV at Best Buy (argg for the price). Slapped it in the Panny 100 (set to output checkerboard) and sure enough the 3d option was available on my Sammy 61a750. Turned that on and we were underway.


So this confirms all I needed for 3d viewing was the DLP glasses and a Panny 100 for my Samsung. Now to the glasses. Well packaged, I felt they were comfortable, even put them on upside down for the hallibut due to all that talk. They held synch for about 99% of the movie except when I turned my head or paused and went and got another adult beverage. Re-synch was very quick.


As for the build of the UCs, they seem to be on par with the Samsung units I test drove at the store but for 1/2 the price. I did notice some rainbow effect throughout the movie (shots of sky and bright scenes) just so you know but it did not detract much and I had to point it out to my son who was merely watching the movie and not looking for it. I also did not see as much popout as I was expecting but the movie quality was very good.


Which makes me want to point out that I like horror movies and this was a good one. It is not for children to watch as there is the obligatory nude chick scene and it borders on X rated when she first appears. Be forewarned. My son is 18.


Also, there are many versions of this movie and obviously if it does not say blu ray 3d on it and comes with the cheapy glasses then this is not the one that will work with the DLP glasses.


Have I forgotten anything? Oh, there is no light by the power button, just a hole. I know the units are on and working not just from the picture but also from looking at the clock display on my cable box which twinkles away when the glasses are active. The sheet that comes with the glasses says to just put them in the bag they come in when done and they will power off. I believe I will remove the batteries when not in use.


No input on ambient light issues with synch since it was dark when we watched and I turned off every light to enjoy the movie. I will fool with it more soon. Oh, and screen got pretty red in 3d but it is well compensated with the glasses. I had no issues with the picture brightness, color, and contrast.


I would recommend these glasses and may be getting more in the future though for right now I have one movie. It is pretty much just me and the wife watching here but if 3d rental happens I will be looking for at least another pair at this price.


----------



## zukikat

Apparently that hole next to the power button on the DLP-Link version is a power light on the IR version of these glasses that I have.


Mike, which 3D Effect mode are you choosing on your Sammy, Mode 1 or Mode 2, or is the A750's 3D menu totally different from my A650?

Since you didn't get as much depth as you were expecting and the PQ had a few issues, did you try the other mode and give it a few seconds to actually switch?

I had read repeatedly that I needed Mode 2 on my Samsung "for all 3D viewing" so that's what I selected from the very beginning and it turns out that for IR glasses Mode 2 does have some depth to it but it's mediocre, shallow, hazy, and fairly hard to watch while Mode 1 is simply unbelievable and so deep I felt like could literally just reach out and touch stuff while seated 9 feet away from my "little" 50-inch TV with no sync or PQ issues whatsoever other than maybe wanting just a little bit more saturation and brightness but I haven't even begun to figure out how to calibrate my TV yet and didn't even try... I just plugged everything in, figured out the 2 settings I had wrong that were preventing any video from showing up in the 3D Effect modes, and then just sat and watched jaw-dropping 3D HDTV from about 3:30PM 'till after midnight, switching between the IR UC's and IR SSG's a few times at random just to compare them.

Note that I have the IR version of the UC glasses and actual Sammy SSG-2100's which both arrived yesterday to begin my 3D Viewing experience and all I can say is WOW!

I saw the new Tron movie at the 3D IMAX theater like 3 weeks ago and never would've imagined there's be anything even close from a TV, especially an old discontinued one but with the IR Emitter and SSG-2100 glasses, and even the UC IR Glasses it just works and works amazingly well...


At some point later on I'll snag a pair of the DLP-Link UC's just to compare but so far I'm totally astonished and incredibly happy with the extra funds I shelled out for an IR setup and I'm really glad I got the chance to get the two different IR setups I bought to try for myself. I had intended to sell whichever I didn't like but both are pretty sweet.


----------



## wnielsenbb

So weird you can't get MBV real BR3D online. It was a pretty good movie. You should pick up Open Season. It is a pretty lame movie, but a good showcase for 3D. Great quality image and lots of stuff coming at you. The roller coaster scene in Despicable Me was awesome too, and that was a much better movie.

The best app for 3D is computer games of course. I play World of Warcraft on my Acer 5360 projector. I sit 7 feet from my 120" screen. It is amazing.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19751933
> 
> 
> So to recap, Sammy DLP with supposed checkerboard signal input and the 3d option grayed out. Is this a problem? Also, my setup fails the Cyberlink 3d blu ray test but I suspect this is primarily because I have not purchased PDVD10U. It says the Sammy is not 3d capable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody clarify? I don't want to buy a silly cartoon to test the glasses.



You probably have hardware (GPU) scaling turned on. If you do, the 3D Option on the Samsung will be greyed-out.


----------



## perfectdark

Just received my DLP Link Ultra Clear glasses

I ordered them on Dec 23rd and I live in Ontario, Canada. When ordering them I requested that Carl put them as a value of $14 each. So I was not charged any duty charges at the border









I don't have any frame sequential videos (i have Optoma HD66 projector with no HTPC) to try them out with, so i'm just waiting for my 3D-XL to ship and i'll post a review


But so far, Cheap price,,, fast shipping, prompt email replies ... no complaints about the service


----------



## GregK

My DLP Ultra Clears arrived yesterday. Using them with an Optoma HD66 PJ and also have Optoma DLP Link glasses. Image thrown is 140".


Initial thoughts:


PROS: Lightweight. Easy to wear. They seem to lock on the DLP Link signal as good as my Optomas. The rare occasional all or mostly white scene with mixed flashing can trip them up, just like the Optomas. ..Didn't notice any rainbows yet with my HD66 projector. Elimination of the DLP Link flash seems as good - maybe slightly better, when compared to my Optoma Link glasses.


CONS: When viewing material through the very top part of the Ultra clear 3D glasses, there is a slight discoloration. If you watch any b&w 3-D material, it becomes very apparent. On color material, it depends on how big your displayed image is, how close you are sitting and how your head is angled.



I ran some ghosting torture test material and had mixed results when compared to the Optomas. But I don't want to post anything until I have far more time to do more observations.


SUMMARY: At this time, based on my limited use so far, I am happy with my purchase. The Optomas were running around $80, but have recently been going for around $100 on Amazon. $60 plus $5 S&H made it a no-brainer. And if I was going to run a B&W 3-D feature, and/or had some very picky viewers over, I could easily wear these for those rare occasions and not have an issue with it.


Hope this helps..


----------



## rastie

I also just received my 2 pairs of UC Dlp Link glasses to use with my HD66. I have to say I am very impressed. They never lose sync even when my wife is next to me on a laptop. I am definitely ordering 2 more pairs. Watched Under the sea Imax and it was awesome.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastie* /forum/post/19764261
> 
> 
> I also just received my 2 pairs of UC Dlp Link glasses to use with my HD66. I have to say I am very impressed. They never lose sync even when my wife is next to me on a laptop. I am definitely ordering 2 more pairs. Watched Under the sea Imax and it was awesome.



RASTI !!!!! Stop it .. you're making me jealous .... i want to test them and watch 3D now.........but i have no way of sending 120hz signal to projector


----------



## Nick [D]vB

What are you typing that message on, that might work?


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/19764595
> 
> 
> What are you typing that message on, that might work?



doubt it, a gateway NV52 laptop , it has Radeon video but it doesn't have options for 120hz output that i could find


----------



## Nick [D]vB

 http://support.gateway.com/s/noteboo.../NV52sp2.shtml 


Looks good to me!










You could try Stereoscopic players "software pageflipping" mode, but you might need to block the EDID to set 120Hz in Vista / windows 7 (find an old VGA cable and pull out pin 9), might be worth a shot?


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/19764697
> 
> http://support.gateway.com/s/noteboo.../NV52sp2.shtml
> 
> 
> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try Stereoscopic players "software pageflipping" mode, but you might need to block the EDID to set 120Hz in Vista / windows 7 (find an old VGA cable and pull out pin 9), might be worth a shot?



WOW .. weird in my ATI control center there is no 120hz option just 60hz


----------



## Nick [D]vB

60Hz is the limit for LCD panel, an external VGA display might be limited to 85Hz unless you mod the cable, then you should be able to get 120Hz. Getting software pageflipping to work is another matter, but you might be lucky...


----------



## Datagg

Well i got mine in yesterday.... Great shipping, took 3 days to get here. Ok my thoughts..


PROS: Lightweight. I have a big Melon and they fit great!!. I could almost forget they were even on. IR - All Looks really good... Yet


CONS: Compared to the Mits glasses, these cast a darker tint when 3D on. I didn't mind it as much as the wife did, yet there is a degree or 2 darker look to them not only on Blacks but the rest also. A couple of times, 1 pair lost sync for a second... Very Random so I wont pass judgment yet on them based on that.


Conclusion... With my Big Melon the Mits glasses give me a bit of a Dull headache after about 30 minutes... The UC's IR Goggles man are comfoooortable... My wife however looked like an ant with Shades on.. Point being, you need a nice sized Melon for these....


Right now, darker movies would look better with the Mits, where as brighter ones the UC's would work great. Mine did come with batteries and there is a red light on the left that shows when synced up. Oh, these have got a nice wrap around them too.. not like a great pair of wrapped glasses mind you, yet does a better job than the Mits on diminishing side light.


Hopefully in time we can get a pair that truly wraps more to cut all the light out....


----------



## Nick [D]vB

perfectdark have you tried running the H66 off the laptop yet? You might not need to mod the cable to get 120Hz. In windows display properties try unticking the box that say "allow only resolutions supported by this display", you could also try unticking the "use EDID" box in the CCC options.


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/19764843
> 
> 
> perfectdark have you tried running the H66 off the laptop yet? You might not need to mod the cable to get 120Hz. In windows display properties try unticking the box that say "allow only resolutions supported by this display", you could also try unticking the "use EDID" box in the CCC options.



in EDID box i do not see 120hz anywhere and i have my laptop connected to my projector via hdmi. It detects the projector and sees it has 120hz max but i cannot see where to change the output


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/19761317
> 
> 
> You probably have hardware (GPU) scaling turned on. If you do, the 3D Option on the Samsung will be greyed-out.



Hmmm, thanks for the input taz. I will have to look into that sometime here. BTW, where is that setting changed? I am more focused on the Panny 100 and TV settings right now but know I will get back to the HTPC stuff for content available from the net, someday.


----------



## Nick [D]vB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19764967
> 
> 
> in EDID box i do not see 120hz anywhere and i have my laptop connected to my projector via hdmi. It detects the projector and sees it has 120hz max but i cannot see where to change the output



What refresh rates are listed in the CCC and windows display properties menus? Do they change when you untick the boxes? Have you got a VGA cable you can try instead? Try setting he projector to 3D mode from its menu first...


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Datagg* /forum/post/19764784
> 
> 
> Well i got mine in yesterday.... Great shipping, took 3 days to get here. Ok my thoughts..
> 
> 
> PROS: Lightweight. I have a big Melon and they fit great!!. I could almost forget they were even on. *IR - All Looks really good*... Yet
> 
> ...



Are yours DLP link or IR? We got gently booted from the IR UC thread so maybe you should ID the set you have so we can compare apples to apples.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Received my 3 pairs of UC DLP Link glasses last night. Tested them via Panny 300 on Sammy 67A750 with 3D Demo Disk and A Christmas Carol 3D. I sit 12ft from screen.


Pros: Price, quick shipping, never lost synch with lights on/off, good comfy fit for my above average size head, very few internal reflections, fairly lightweight. I noticed no ghosting on the materials I watched.


Cons: I saw rainbows on light colored scenes in Demo Disk. They went away with 45 degree head tilt in either direction. It was hardly noticeable at all on A Christmas Carol, which is a mostly dark movie. Some tint change with vertical head tilt. If I tilted up and looked thru lower portion of lenses, there was a red color shift and a blue color shift in the opposite direction.


Conclusion: Overall I am satisfied with my purchase. At the very least, these will be used when visitors come over. I have ordered 2 pairs of Viewsonics, and will give comparison when they arrive. Biggest issue I have is the rainbows. If not for that, I would be extremely satisfied. It is distracting on extended light colored background scenes. My wife barely noticed it, however. IF I can find a pair of DLP Link glasses that don't show rainbows, I will not use the UC's as my primary pair of 3D glasses.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IF I can find a pair of DLP Link glasses that don't show rainbows, I will not use the UC's as my primary pair of 3D glasses.



If $175 is what it's worth to you here's your solution.

http://www.reald.com/Content/Crystal-Eyes-5.aspx


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19765105
> 
> 
> Are yours DLP link or IR? We got gently booted from the IR UC thread so maybe you should ID the set you have so we can compare apples to apples.



Mine are IR. Tried DLP at the showroom and the IR looked a smidge better and didn't lose sync when i turned my head. So for now, IR is the way im going.


Set WD73838.. Panny 100- PS3 - RX-A1000


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick [D]vB* /forum/post/19765068
> 
> 
> What refresh rates are listed in the CCC and windows display properties menus? Do they change when you untick the boxes? Have you got a VGA cable you can try instead? Try setting he projector to 3D mode from its menu first...



thanks


i found the settings and was able to change the output to 120hz ... downlaoded the sterescopic player. set the viewing output to page flipped (i think but i tried other settings too) set input to SBS and played a sbs video but my projector never showed the 3D symbol.. as far as i understand my projector when seeing a 3d input should dispaly a 3D symbol for me to change the 3D to on


----------



## Nick [D]vB

We better keep this thread on topic, have replied in the other thread.


----------



## zukikat

Has anyone here tried both DLP-Link and IR setups as a first-hand comparison yet?

I went with an IR setup instead and I'm totally blown away by how awesome and flawless and literally "in your face" that it looks at 8-9ft away from my 50in DLP TV (as good as TRON 3D looked at the local 3D IMAX Theater a couple of weeks ago!) but the "issue" of the solid black screen/scene image being deep red instead from the DLP-Link signal is a little annoying and I'm wondering if the pro of that red hue on solid black scenes being removed by the DLP-Link glasses is worth the con's of DLP-Link rainbow, haziness, ghosting, etc...


----------



## XRA

Oh man, don't tell me that. I got 2 pair of Xpands that came with my 65738, and am waiting on a pair of Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses. Oh well, I really only paid for the Ultra Clears; that's what I'm telling myself anyway.










BTW, what does ghosting look like? Haven't noticed any haziness or rainbow issues.


----------



## Spoodily

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zukikat*
Has anyone here tried both DLP-Link and IR setups as a first-hand comparison yet?

I went with an IR setup instead and I'm totally blown away by how awesome and flawless and literally "in your face" that it looks at 8-9ft away from my 50in DLP TV (as good as TRON 3D looked at the local 3D IMAX Theater a couple of weeks ago!) but the "issue" of the solid black screen/scene image being deep red instead from the DLP-Link signal is a little annoying and I'm wondering if the pro of that red hue on solid black scenes being removed by the DLP-Link glasses is worth the con's of DLP-Link rainbow, haziness, ghosting, etc...
I prefer the dlp link setup over ir on my tv. My 65736 was putting out a murky green on everything with the ir setup. Dlp link was like getting a new tv. I use natural instead of bright mode a lot now. It's amazing how much detail is missing when that flash is washing out the picture. I see something new in every movie now.


I gave my ir stuff to my parents for their 73738.


----------



## perfectdark

Probably a dumb question but where do you put the batteries in the UC DLP Link Glasses? Mine came with glasses and separate batteries saying to insert batteries before use. I notice on the right arm there is a little black piece that says "pull" but its stiff and I don't want to break it, especially if its not the battery compartment


----------



## Roussi

Quote:

Originally Posted by *perfectdark* 
Probably a dumb question but where do you put the batteries in the UC DLP Link Glasses? Mine came with glasses and separate batteries saying to insert batteries before use. I notice on the right arm there is a little black piece that says "pull" but its stiff and I don't want to break it, especially if its not the battery compartment
Mine came with a printout with isntructions showing how to pull the battery holder.


You have to squeeze the little tab with a groove with your nail first to release the holder.


----------



## perfectdark

Tried UC Glasses with Optoma HD66 dlp projector. Awesome , i have only watched 4 different videos for approx 30mins but the image is awesome (better than i was expecting) no ghosting, clear, no rainbows and glasses are as comfortable as my sun glasses


nice buy


----------



## Jadocs

I may have missed it guys (using mobile AVSForum app on phone), but has there been a comparison between these and the Optoma on a TV (not a projector).


----------



## pioneercrazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19771496
> 
> 
> I may have missed it guys (using mobile AVSForum app on phone), but has there been a comparison between these and the Optoma on a TV (not a projector).



best comparison yet...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post19729163


----------



## Nick [D]vB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19770575
> 
> 
> Tried UC Glasses with Optoma HD66 dlp projector. Awesome , i have only watched 4 different videos for approx 30mins but the image is awesome (better than i was expecting) no ghosting, clear, no rainbows and glasses are as comfortable as my sun glasses



You got pageflipping working then, worth plugging the laptop in after all! Did you have to install the iz3d driver? If you did you may as well try a game out, the "Portal - first slice" demo looks great in 3D, you can download it free from Steam.


----------



## mcoangelo

Maybe I just got taken, but both of the DLP Link glasses I received will not sync at all. I tried the tape 'trick' and still no luck. Pitch black room, with no routers or ir emitters.


Extremely frustrating when you're excited to watch a 3D movie on your brand new TV. Hopefully Carl will respond quickly.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zukikat* /forum/post/19760688
> 
> 
> Mike, which 3D Effect mode are you choosing on your Sammy, Mode 1 or Mode 2, or is the A750's 3D menu totally different from my A650?
> 
> Since you didn't get as much depth as you were expecting and the PQ had a few issues, did you try the other mode and give it a few seconds to actually switch?
> 
> I had read repeatedly that I needed Mode 2 on my Samsung "for all 3D viewing" so that's what I selected from the very beginning and it turns out that for IR glasses Mode 2 does have some depth to it but it's mediocre, shallow, hazy, and fairly hard to watch while Mode 1 is simply unbelievable and so deep I felt like could literally just reach out and touch stuff while seated 9 feet away from my "little" 50-inch TV with no sync or PQ issues whatsoever other than maybe wanting just a little bit more saturation and brightness but I haven't even begun to figure out how to calibrate my TV yet and didn't even try... I just plugged everything in, figured out the 2 settings I had wrong that were preventing any video from showing up in the 3D Effect modes, and then just sat and watched jaw-dropping 3D HDTV from about 3:30PM 'till after midnight, switching between the IR UC's and IR SSG's a few times at random just to compare them.
> 
> Note that I have the IR version of the UC glasses and actual Sammy SSG-2100's which both arrived yesterday to begin my 3D Viewing experience and all I can say is WOW!



Thanks zukikat.


Yeah, I watched in mode 1 the first time. There was a test pattern screen output by the Panny that let me test both modes. I did not notice any diff between mode 1 and 2 there. I was in a hurry to watch the movie before the wife came home.


Today I tried mode 2 and BAM! What an awesome job the old TV does. The wife watched that with me and had zero complaints about the glasses over her RX glasses or anything else about the UCs or experience. I did notice some effects I had missed before. Going to watch it again soon, the quality is that good. By that I mean film quality, the plot and acting is typical of classic 80s horror movies which I grew up with and I found it spot on.


So the picture was a ton better as far as 3d. Still some rainbow that goes away when I turn my head 45*, how stupid is that design by what I gather is most manufacturers of DLP link glasses?


The UC DLP link glasses are a hit on my Samsung DLP TV. Very good picture on the MBV movie I have seen. Oh, and I have now tried them with all my ceiling flourescent lighting on and not a single synch issue from that. Now I want to get my hands on that Avatar movie to see if that CG stuff floats out of my screen like it did on the Mits at the store. Awaiting Saw 3d.


Will probably be ordering another set or two.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcoangelo* /forum/post/19772373
> 
> 
> Maybe I just got taken, but both of the DLP Link glasses I received will not sync at all. I tried the tape 'trick' and still no luck. Pitch black room, with no routers or ir emitters.
> 
> 
> Extremely frustrating when you're excited to watch a 3D movie on your brand new TV. Hopefully Carl will respond quickly.



Uh Oh, tell us about your setup. What kind of DLP TV or projector do you have? What equipment are you using?


----------



## mcoangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19772406
> 
> 
> Uh Oh, tell us about your setup. What kind of DLP TV or projector do you have? What equipment are you using?



I have a Mit 60738 DLP and a Panasonic DMP-BDT100.


3D is set as checkerboard.


The glasses try to sync up but are never able to for longer then about five seconds.


----------



## XRA

Don't know if it would make a difference, but can you set your TV to automatic instead of checkerboard? I have a 65738 that I set to automatic. I am waiting on a pair of the UC DLP LINK glasses as we speak. My Xpand 102s work fine, but I need a 3rd pair and want to experiment.


PS I have a Sony S470 BD


----------



## XRA

Wow, nevermind. I don't think the format would have anything to do with the syncing, sorry.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Are you able to view the Panny player 3d test screen on the TV with the glasses at all? Does the Mits show a message from the Panny in the upper right corner that there is a blue ray 3d when you start it up?


----------



## XRA

OK, just brainstorming here. Is your IR emitter turned off? Ah heck, I'm just gonna stop now, that's a separate kit.


----------



## Mikes2cents

I have a heck of a time getting my TV into 3d mode right now but I am getting smarter. There must be a 3d checkerboard signal available to the TV first. Then I have to go into the menu and under display options enable 3d Mode1 or 2.


If your Mits is like my Sammy then that may be the problem. If it does not see a 3d signal, then it will have the 3d option grayed out. I have to go back and start the movie over. Also, on my TV I use and name HDMI3 as PC. This seems to work. If all else fails try another HDMI cable. I am using a 1.3 version with no troubles.


Save me a search, how old is your TV?


----------



## XRA

If you're talking to me, I got my 65738 about a month ago, SW version 12.06.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XRA* /forum/post/19772698
> 
> 
> If you're talking to me, I got my 65738 about a month ago, SW version 12.06.



No, I was talking to mcoangelo who is having the trouble with his DLP glasses. Your info is helpful though as that appears to be a newer TV and may differ than mine which is another brand. At any rate I would think that it is still a checkerboard DLP and if it has an IR output that would need to be disabled and the DLP link must be activated in the 3d picture option.


----------



## mcoangelo

It's only a month old.


Ok, so I hooked up my xbox with Black ops and set the tv to side by side (I had updated the firmware when I brought the tv home), and the glasses worked fine.


I then switched back over to the blu ray player and switched the tv back to checkerboard and the glasses sync'd immediately!


Odd. I didn't change anything else.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Glad it works now. I don't know about your TV but here is some reading: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1281867 


BTW: How do you like the DLP glasses?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcoangelo* /forum/post/19772373
> 
> 
> Maybe I just got taken, but both of the DLP Link glasses I received will not sync at all. I tried the tape 'trick' and still no luck. Pitch black room, with no routers or ir emitters.
> 
> 
> Extremely frustrating when you're excited to watch a 3D movie on your brand new TV. Hopefully Carl will respond quickly.



Some people have gotten so excited, they forgot to turn on 3D mode in the TV. Probably not your problem though.


----------



## mcoangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/19773126
> 
> 
> Some people have gotten so excited, they forgot to turn on 3D mode in the TV. Probably not your problem though.



I wish that would of been the problem! I would have felt stupid but at least I would have known what the issue was. Currently I still have no idea what changed, but we just finished Alice in Wonderland with no issues. My wife's glasses did loose sync when I turned on a light, but I expected that given some of the other reviews.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19772904
> 
> 
> Glad it works now. I don't know about your TV but here is some reading: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1281867
> 
> 
> BTW: How do you like the DLP glasses?



Thanks man. They function about as well as expected. It is a little frustrating to have to provide a completely pitch black room for them to work correctly. I'll play with them a little more and see if there is a solution to the sensitivity, but if I had to choose right now I probably would of saved a little more and purchased one of the more expensive DLP Link glasses or possibly IR. Especially considering the IR emitter glasses seem to suffer less from ambient light. (Note, I haven't used any other glasses.)


Definitely seems to be a case of you get what you pay for, but I'll post again after I have tested them more significantly.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Uhhmmm, something is still wrong. I can use mine with 6 flourescent ceiling lamps and one compact spiral flourescent bulb lamp on with zero problems. Are you sure there is not another problem? I even have a ceiling fan going between me and the TV that I suspected would scatter the DLP link and yet no issues. The last thing for me to test is full daylight with sunshine streaming in.


You may want to play with your TV settings a bit. I could not be happier than I am with mine except for the rainbow thing.


EDIT: try switching the TV and Panny to SBS and see if the problem persists. Maybe you need to turn off the IR signal in that TV though I am not familiar with your unit. I am just saying that based on my experience you got a lot for your money and if you decide to ditch them, PM me and I will gladly take them from you for a fair price. I would rather you get the same performance I do out of mine. Good luck and stay with it.


----------



## mcoangelo

The 60738 unlike previous Mits models forces a choice between IR and DLP Link in the 3D menu. Currently I have it set to checkerboard, reversed, and DLP Link.


Tomorrow I will have to try side by side though as you suggested and see if that provides any difference.


----------



## SaltDoc

I just got a pair of these this week an spent some time last night directly comparing them with my optomas that are also dlp link.


I have a mitsu 838 model and use a ps3 to play 3D.


I don't know if other people are having the same problem as I am, but when I first try and connect via dlp link, it doesn't work or hold every single time. This is after I put in the disc, turn the tv to automatic, dlplink, reverse, and turn the glasses on at the appropriate time.


BUT this problem is easily solved if I change to a different input for 2 seconds and then back to the ps3. It works every time and the dlp link holds after that without dropping. I wonder if others have this same issue and the same fix would help them.


Once this is all done, I can play 3d with both sets in pretty much a bright room (though why i would i don't know). i didn't have any issue with losing sync on the clears (or the optomas). They are VERY light and I think more comfortable than the optomas. I looked for rainbows (on despicable me) and didn't see any. also no drops with turning head unless I turn completely around.


The plastic is pretty flimsy and i wonder how they'll hold up the first time my child sits on them. On that note, they were small enough that my 5 and 8 year old children could wear them. They do cover glasses as well but not with as much room as the optomas. Because of their smaller size, I noticed the overhead lights more when on than I did with the optomas so if you plan on watching/playing games in bright overhead much these may not be the glasses for you.


Picture quality..... brilliant and clear and seems to be true to color. I had the impression that possibly the optomas were slightly brighter/crisp in color but couldn't say positively. I went back and forth many many times on different scenes and in the end I decided it was close enough that it didn't matter.


I went ahead and ordered 2 more pair. Will still want to try out the new xpand 104s maybe when they come out (if not too expensive), and am tempted to splurge on a pair of those crystaleyes, but I don't think I need to.


In the end, I feel like these may be the monoprice of glasses and show how much we are getting ripped on other brands. I'll post again if I have problems with the other sets when they get in.


----------



## Datagg

I like mine too... IR type WD73838. After a day or so with them, i actually like the Mits ones better though... They are a bit brighter and I actually like the no frame part on the bottom. The glasses with the bottom frames make it look like im looking through a frame, or as my wife puts it a "tunnel"


We also noticed after we decided this, that our regular everyday shades don't have that bottom frame either..So i guess its just our personal preference. Again though, these Ultra Clear (IR) do darken the display up and on that alone I prefer the Mits. I was thinking about ordering the CrystalEyes, yet they have that bottom frame also.... So I think im going to order the "Samsung SSG-P2100T 3D Starter Kit" so I can get 2 more glasses and save the UC's for guests.


I love this new tech..Yet this Glasses stuff...Trial and error is truly for the Birds...


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcoangelo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 60738 unlike previous Mits models forces a choice between IR and DLP Link in the 3D menu.



It's not a choice. It just will also turn Dlp link on or off. IR will still output. I did this in the store and on my folks 73738 to see the Dlp link flash using mitsubishi glasses to compare it to my 65736. The Dlp link flash is more grayish on the 738 compared to greenish on my 736.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltDoc* /forum/post/19773743
> 
> 
> Picture quality..... brilliant and clear and seems to be true to color. I had the impression that possibly the optomas were slightly brighter/crisp in color but couldn't say positively. I went back and forth many many times on different scenes and in the end I decided it was close enough that it didn't matter.



Thank you for the comparison. I was undecided between these and the Viewsonics (same as Optomas except with polarity switch) and need to reverse L/R so your impression helps. Are rainbows more noticeable with one vs the other, or also pretty much the same?


----------



## mcoangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19774019
> 
> 
> It's not a choice. It just will also turn Dlp link on or off. IR will still output. I did this in the store and on my folks 73738 to see the Dlp link flash using mitsubishi glasses to compare it to my 65736. The Dlp link flash is more grayish on the 738 compared to greenish on my 736.



I see. I don't have an IR emitter to be able to test this but I had heard that it could possibly be the case that the IR emitter wouldn't be turned off regardless of selection. Good to know.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcoangelo* /forum/post/19772446
> 
> 
> I have a Mit 60738 DLP and a Panasonic DMP-BDT100.
> 
> 
> 3D is set as checkerboard.
> 
> 
> The glasses try to sync up but are never able to for longer then about five seconds.



Guys help me out here. Why are we setting the Mits TV to checkerboard? doesn't the TV convert whatever the 3D format is to checkerboard? I thought the selction of 3D formats ie. side by side, top/bottom, etc had to do with the source format. For example, some broadcast content is top/bottom...therefore you would select top/bottom on the TV and the TV converts it to checkerboard. 3D blu ray disks are not checkerboard format unless there is an option to choose format from the disk (to the best of my knowledge)...so therefore the TV should be set to Automatic?


Is my logic flawed?


----------



## mcoangelo

On the Mits 60738 unless I am mistaken there is no option for automatic. When I select the 3D Mode menu I am given the options:


3D Mode - on, off

Source Format - Checkerboard, Side by Side

Glasses L/R - Standard, Reverse

Glasses Control - IR Emitter, DLP Link


My understanding (admittedly limited) is that I need to set both my Panasonic blu ray and tv to the same format. Because the Mits 60738 originally supported only checkerboard (until the recent firmware update) I selected that option on both my player and tv. The UC glasses require reverse to be selected on my tv in order to correctly display the 3D effect. l


The glasses control is a bit misleading, because as has been stated selecting DLP Link does turn on the Link functionality but does not turn off the IR Emitter. (Which causes me to wonder why they didn't just provide the option to either enable or disable DLP Link instead of implying that it was a selection between the two...).


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Guys help me out here. Why are we setting the Mits TV to checkerboard? doesn't the TV convert whatever the 3D format is to checkerboard? I thought the selction of 3D formats ie. side by side, top/bottom, etc had to do with the source format. For example, some broadcast content is top/bottom...therefore you would select top/bottom on the TV and the TV converts it to checkerboard. 3D blu ray disks are not checkerboard format unless there is an option to choose format from the disk (to the best of my knowledge)...so therefore the TV should be set to Automatic?
> 
> 
> Is my logic flawed?



You are correct. When you select a format in the TV's menu you are telling it what format the source device is outputting. Automatic will work for a HDMI 1.4 device, such as a 3D blu-ray player. Some devices (such as the PS3) that have an older HDMI version are able to function as 1.4 (in terms of 3D) through a firmware update. Sometimes you may need to manually set the format such as when playing a side by side clip from a PC.


----------



## bcterp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcoangelo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On the Mits 60738 unless I am mistaken there is no option for automatic. When I select the 3D Mode menu I am given the options:
> 
> 
> 3D Mode - on, off
> 
> Source Format - Checkerboard, Side by Side
> 
> Glasses L/R - Standard, Reverse
> 
> Glasses Control - IR Emitter, DLP Link
> 
> 
> My understanding (admittedly limited) is that I need to set both my Panasonic blu ray and tv to the same format. Because the Mits 60738 originally supported only checkerboard (until the recent firmware update) I selected that option on both my player and tv. The UC glasses require reverse to be selected on my tv in order to correctly display the 3D effect. l
> 
> 
> The glasses control is a bit misleading, because as has been stated selecting DLP Link does turn on the Link functionality but does not turn off the IR Emitter. (Which causes me to wonder why they didn't just provide the option to either enable or disable DLP Link instead of implying that it was a selection between the two...).



There is a firmware update for your TV that will add the automatic setting. Check Mitsubishi's website for installation instructions.


----------



## mcoangelo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/19775709
> 
> 
> There is a firmware update for your TV that will add the automatic setting. Check Mitsubishi's website for installation instructions.



* Removed prior post because I found the method from Mitsubishi's website.


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcterp* /forum/post/19775702
> 
> 
> You are correct. When you select a format in the TV's menu you are telling it what format the source device is outputting. Automatic will work for a HDMI 1.4 device, such as a 3D blu-ray player. Some devices (such as the PS3) that have an older HDMI version are able to function as 1.4 (in terms of 3D) through a firmware update. Sometimes you may need to manually set the format such as when playing a side by side clip from a PC.



Playing games on the 360 for 3D you need to do that also... Black ops for instance, when I tell is 3D in game..i have to manually change my Mits to side by side as automatic wont work. Hopefully MS will get this fixed. Ive also had to do this a few times with some VOD content from Direct TV too... Most of the time it will auto set it correctly.


Mist WD73838

PS3

360

BDT-100

RX-A1000


----------



## zukikat

My buddy's kid brought over her PS3 last night when they came to watch Resident Evil Afterlife in 3D on my Samsung DLP with my Mitsubishi 3DA1 format adapter (TV's HDMI EDID hacked) from my Sony BDP-S570 3D BD Player and I hadn't turned off the TV's 3D mode when switching from the BDP to the PS3, and as I connected the PS3 it switched itself from the analog composite mode she normally uses over to HDMI automatically (her PS3's TV at their house is an old SD CRT) and then when I put the CoD Black Ops game disc in it didn't even ask, it threw up a splash screen about being 3D and that if you feel sick or otherwise uncomfortable remove the glasses and seek medical attention and then up came the game in 3D without any user interaction required... and it was pretty damn awesome! I LOVED the view through the scope on the big-ass rifle she had, so damn realistic!

Occasionally for DirecTV's n3D-VOD 3D content on my HR23 HD-DVR Receiver, depending on whether I choose to play an already downloaded program from the "My Playlist" menu or the VOD channel's program list determines whether the Mitsu 3DA1 automatically fires up 3D mode and chooses SBS or if I have to manually grab its' remote and set it up for 3D. From the VOD channel it does everything automatically and gets it right every time, but from the "My Playlist" menu it totally doesn't...


Just to stay somewhat on-topic though, when they came over last nigh his daughter and I ended up using my 2 pairs of Mitsu/Samsung SSG-2100 glasses and her dad used a pair of my IR Ultra Clear's because he came over by himself the night before and we watched 3D Avatar with the SSG's and he wanted to compare the two different brands of glasses for use through a whole movie this time. He also asked her to try the IR UC's for a minute as the Resident Evil movie began and then choose which pair she liked better and she said the IR UC's looked good but the SSG's weren't as dark so she asked to use the SSG's and her dad obliged her.


----------



## zukikat

Side note that's directly related to this thread...


I wish the title of this thread actually said "DLP-Link" instead of just DLP since Ultra-Clear also offers an identical looking IR version of these glasses for the same price that works on DLP sets (and works very well too!) if you get an IR Emitter and many people/noobs don't know or understand that there's more than one sync system and that IR is available on most 3D HDTV's (although it's not quite "universal/standardized" yet) while DLP-Link is specific to DLP tv's, or that the IR and DLP-Link version of these same glasses perform differently from each other and each have different types of little issues and can encounter different problems depending on the TV room's lighting conditions and TV you're trying to use them with, among other things...


----------



## perfectdark

Just received my 2nd order of 2 more pairs of UC DLP Links's, packaged good awesome as expected.


Update on my first pair after further testing.


PROS: No ghosting, no rainbows, image clear/crisp, comfortable, lightweight, fits children (6years old, notmy 4 year old... but can use a band to hold on)


CONS: Cannot find a single CON, except i paid $24 shipping because i'min canada so the CON is.. i wish Ultra Clears were located in Canada so save me on shipping LOL


----------



## jimmy3d

Got to try mine out last night after receiving my 5360 back from an RMA. They wouldn't hold synch with either some video files or a 3d BD disc I have. They'd be ok for a few minutes and then everything would look green and washed out and then they'd clear up again. I had no lights on and had the nVidia emitter plugged in but semi hidden.


Do I need to unplug the emitter after starting the UC glasses?

I'll try again tonight after dark, but so far not to impressed.


----------



## Wutang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmy3d* /forum/post/19783409
> 
> 
> Got to try mine out last night after receiving my 5360 back from an RMA. They wouldn't hold synch with either some video files or a 3d BD disc I have. They'd be ok for a few minutes and then everything would look green and washed out and then they'd clear up again. I had no lights on and had the nVidia emitter plugged in but semi hidden.
> 
> 
> Do I need to unplug the emitter after starting the UC glasses?
> 
> I'll try again tonight after dark, but so far not to impressed.



Did you switch the projector to DLP link mode? You will lose sync if youre not in DLP link mode (at least I did) I have the same setup and never had to unplug the emitter. No sync problems with the UC glasses. I have viewsonics as well and notice the UC glasses have a little bit more greenish tinge compared to the viewsonics. Also notice the tint change when moving my head up and down as someone else previously posted. Overall I think the glasses are good if you need extras for guests.


----------



## jimmy3d

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wutang* 
Did you switch the projector to DLP link mode? You will lose sync if youre not in DLP link mode (at least I did) I have the same setup and never had to unplug the emitter. No sync problems with the UC glasses. I have viewsonics as well and notice the UC glasses have a little bit more greenish tinge compared to the viewsonics. Also notice the tint change when moving my head up and down as someone else previously posted. Overall I think the glasses are good if you need extras for guests.
I had the pj in the correct mode, but I don't think I had the emitter hidden well enough. Put it under a little box tonite and tried again and everything worked perfect!! Think I'll pick up a couple more pair


----------



## bitemymac

I got to test all 4 sets of UC DLP-LINK glasses on Sammy HL67A750 with Panny BDT300. In dimmed lighting, it was hard to make these glasses lose sync/flicker from about 12ft away. During the day light, it was much easier to lose sync just by turning my head for a second, but not when aimed directly to the screen. This is good news. These UC glasses work very well in our home even during the day.


Only question I do have is that I have heard these glasses do show lighter or brighter picture compared to the other brands. If I were to mix match other brands in the future it would definitely impact 3D PQ. In 3d mode, I did have to adjust the brightness of the screen -10 from the normal calibrated setting to get the blacks back to acceptable level. If the other brands are darker, this would require different brightness settings for optimal PQ for individual brands.


Is this the problem you experience for those using UC DLP LINK with other brands?


----------



## j007m

This was posted in a UC glasses thread.


"Add a couple of Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses for $60 each (check great reviews on AVS forum) and you won't need an emitter."


I have the panny 100 ,UC glasses and mits 2009 set. I think I will still need to but a mits emitter.


----------



## walford

You only need a Mits IR emitter if you have Mits or Samsung IR glasses. Use of DLP-Link glasses requires no separate emitter since the The DLP-Link white flash on the screen between the frames emits the signal to the DLP-Link glasses.


----------



## j007m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19796263
> 
> 
> You only need a Mits IR emitter if you have Mits or Samsung IR glasses. Use of DLP-Link glasses requires no separate emitter since the The DLP-Link white flash on the screen between the frames emits the signal to the DLP-Link glasses.




Thanks Walford!


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j007m* /forum/post/19795184
> 
> 
> This was posted in a UC glasses thread.
> 
> 
> "Add a couple of Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses for $60 each (check great reviews on AVS forum) and you won't need an emitter."
> 
> 
> I have the panny 100 ,UC glasses and mits 2009 set. I think I will still need to but a mits emitter.



If you have those items you should be viewing 3d material. That is all I have except my TV is a Sammy 61a750 DLP and I am good to go. BTW, mode 2 is the one that works with my UC DLPs for my TV. Your TV may be different, so check it out if you do not feel the 3d is satisfactory.


Now if you are looking to go further such as 3d content from dish or other provider other than 3d blu ray, or PC output that handles checkerboard, you may need additional hardware.


----------



## pioneercrazed

I got 2 pairs of these earlier this week and they are working great. I'm using them with my Mitsu 65C10 and couldn't ask for a better picture.


I purchased the 3DA-1 and am using the PS3 for gaming and videos and have directv sending me a new DVR as I have an older model (HR20).


They sync fine, all I had to do was have my TV swith the left/right orientation. At first the default way was wrong and I wasn't to impressed watching Despicable Me and then I switched the left/right to reverse and Wow.










I have always said 3D is more of a gimmick but it was to difficult to not try it out for the price these glasses are selling for and a gift card I used to partially get the 3DA-1. I'm glad their is an option like this out their for more affordable glasses that are the real deal.


----------



## j007m

Thanks for posting guys. My first 3d experience is about to happen today..... Step up 3d is out for usps delivery.


----------



## BishopLord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *j007m*
Thanks for posting guys. My first 3d experience is about to happen today..... Step up 3d is out for usps delivery.
That movie was pretty tight. Wait til you see the asian girl in black & red during the battle scene and the weird robotic guy.


----------



## NK215




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/19801614
> 
> 
> That movie was pretty tight. Wait til you see the asian girl in black & red during the battle scene and the weird robotic guy.



Do you have the time for those? I have a 2D version and would love to forward to that scene to check it out on the disk. I didn't have time to watch the entire movie yet.


Thanks.


I am compiling a list of 3D "demo" to show off the setup.


----------



## XRA

Woohoo! My UC DLP glasses just came in today, and my Fiance can already tell a difference between these and the Xpand 102s. Can't wait to check 'em out after work.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Well, I watched my second 3d movie yesterday. The first was MBV and it looked good but had some rainbow. The second was RE Afterlife which has some good 3d ( had no clue about the storyline of previous movies, just wanted something to watch) and I have to report that the UC DLP Link glasses worked great. No ghosting or stutter/flicker. However this movie had me and my son looking for the old pot of gold at the bottom of each side of the screen because there was a lot more rainbow evident in this title than MBV.


So this was a bit disappointing but did not kill the movie. Not always there but more so due to more light scenes. So to get rid of this I could go IR but I cannot turn off the DLP link so that will have a negative impact on those units. I could also get the high end CE DLP units which reportedly eliminate rainbow but are pricey.


I have decided to do nothing since I do not watch 3d that much and the experience is sufficient enough for me at present. I am going to wait and watch this technology evolve and see if some other manufacturer solves the rainbow at a cheaper price. I mean it is 45* folks. I tilt my head 45* and most of the rainbow disappears. Geeez.


Anyway, that is my observation of the UC DLPs to date. Hope this helps with people researching. For me, Panny 100 and two UC DLP glasses @ $275 total and nothing else. I am enjoying 3d albeit with slight quality hit on certain bright scenes. Color, contrast and clarity along with 3d depth effect is great except that annoying rainbow.










OH, almost forgot. I have the cheapy glasses version of MBV also and compared the two. The cheapy has no rainbow obviously but has other issues such as it is not in any kind of HD in that format. Fair 3d effect but lots of ghosting and becomes an eyestrain after a while with those cardboard glasses. Watchable though. The UC glasses version is much better obviously.


----------



## cyberized

"mbv" ???


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberized* /forum/post/19804086
> 
> 
> "mbv" ???


My Bloody Valentine


----------



## j007m

Wife and I enjoyed step up 3d. The UC glasses are awesome. I love the Mits in 3d. Great buy for $900 last march.


Thanks for sharing. I also had to shift from standard to reverse for perfect 3d.


Imax "deep sea" will be delivered later this week.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberized* /forum/post/19804086
> 
> 
> "mbv" ???



Yes what Augerhandle said. Sorry. Pretty much figured with such limited content that it was easy to figure out. Story and acting aside, both titles I have are real good examples to demonstrate good 3d effects. I suppose I will watch some of the animated stuff when it hits the preowned stores here but for now I do not feel like buying a cartoon. I will buy Saw3d when it comes out. I have all the other regular 2d versions so this will complete the set.


Oh, and Avatar will be a must have when I can find that since I missed the free Avatar movie promotion by about a week by purchasing my Panny 100 a week too soon. Pretty lame Panasonic.


----------



## XRA

I can now in fact confirm, these are awesome glasses.







I think I may get 2 more pair and keep the Xpand 102s as back-up.


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19806404
> 
> 
> Yes what Augerhandle said. Sorry. Pretty much figured with such limited content that it was easy to figure out. Story and acting aside, both titles I have are real good examples to demonstrate good 3d effects. I suppose I will watch some of the animated stuff when it hits the preowned stores here but for now I do not feel like buying a cartoon. I will buy Saw3d when it comes out. I have all the other regular 2d versions so this will complete the set.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Avatar will be a must have when I can find that since I missed the free Avatar movie promotion by about a week by purchasing my Panny 100 a week too soon. Pretty lame Panasonic.



Buy another one and send the first one back. I just went ahead and bought another BDT-100 for the bedroom/sitting room.


----------



## brazen17

I think I am going to buy 6-7 pair of these on the 1st of February. Worst case if they don't work out I can send 'em back. Certainly don't want to spend any more on glasses as I am now thinking the next TV will be one with the passive 3D technology. But from what you are all saying I think they will be just fine. Can't wait! Just wished there was more content...


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19806404
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Avatar will be a must have when I can find that since I missed the free Avatar movie promotion by about a week by purchasing my Panny 100 a week too soon. Pretty lame Panasonic.



I agree 100%. I bought mine 2 days before..


----------



## Mikes2cents

Quote:

Originally Posted by *brazen17* 
Buy another one and send the first one back. I just went ahead and bought another BDT-100 for the bedroom/sitting room.








Lol, that is funny right there. Don't think it didn't cross my mind along with altering my invoice because I feel Panasonic screwed me. However, that is not how I roll so I will just suck it up. I may try to contact them and get a sympathy copy though. If not, WTH, they are better than Samsung which sold me a 3d TV with absolutely zero 3d support. I mean who really sucks here? Panasonic made my 3d work on my Samsung TV. Samsung who sells BD players continues to make nothing 3d work on my TV. They suck more in my book.


Edit: It may be my little war but if Samsung is watching, my latest HD TV purchase was not a Samsung. I have two Samsungs currently. After this lack of support on my DLP TV I have purchased two other brands for HD in my house which currently has 5 HDTVs. My last HD TV purchase was right before Christmas and I may never buy Samsung again. I know they may laugh at this but they will never get another dollar from me or anyone I can talk to or convince.


----------



## avshtpcbob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19812384
> 
> 
> Lol, that is funny right there. Don't think it didn't cross my mind along with altering my invoice because I feel Panasonic screwed me. However, that is not how I roll so I will just suck it up. I may try to contact them and get a sympathy copy though. If not, WTH, they are better than Samsung which sold me a 3d TV with absolutely zero 3d support. I mean who really sucks here? Panasonic made my 3d work on my Samsung TV. Samsung who sells BD players continues to make nothing 3d work on my TV. They suck more in my book.
> 
> 
> Edit: It may be my little war but if Samsung is watching, my latest HD TV purchase was not a Samsung. I have two Samsungs currently. After this lack of support on my DLP TV I have purchased two other brands for HD in my house which currently has 5 HDTVs. My last HD TV purchase was right before Christmas and I may never buy Samsung again. I know they may laugh at this but they will never get another dollar from me or anyone I can talk to or convince.



Right there with ya. I will not purchase any samsung product again (or at least try not to). Never say never, but I am goin to try!!!


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19812384
> 
> 
> Lol, that is funny right there. Don't think it didn't cross my mind along with altering my invoice because I feel Panasonic screwed me. However, that is not how I roll so I will just suck it up. I may try to contact them and get a sympathy copy though. If not, WTH, they are better than Samsung which sold me a 3d TV with absolutely zero 3d support. I mean who really sucks here? Panasonic made my 3d work on my Samsung TV. Samsung who sells BD players continues to make nothing 3d work on my TV. They suck more in my book.
> 
> 
> Edit: It may be my little war but if Samsung is watching, my latest HD TV purchase was not a Samsung. I have two Samsungs currently. After this lack of support on my DLP TV I have purchased two other brands for HD in my house which currently has 5 HDTVs. My last HD TV purchase was right before Christmas and I may never buy Samsung again. I know they may laugh at this but they will never get another dollar from me or anyone I can talk to or convince.



I don't see anything dishonest in that. You will pay for return shipping and perhaps a restocking fee so the company is not going to be out any money. I am not sure why you feel like you were screwed by them for releasing the free Avatar movie after your purchase date (and mine). They had to pick some point in time or it would never happen! It would be nice if they grandfathered the deal back to a certain date but anyone on the "wrong" side of that date would still be left out. Heck, I'm willing to buy another player just to get the movie. If at a later date I decide I want to upgrade the 2nd player I can always resale it or give it to one of my children.


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avshtpcbob* /forum/post/19813412
> 
> 
> Right there with ya. I will not purchase any samsung product again (or at least try not to). Never say never, but I am goin to try!!!



Sony, Toshiba and Sears are on my "do not buy from list"!


----------



## FreshStart

I own a 65C9 and a PS3. Do I still need the 3dA-1 adapter? Or can I just buy a pair of these UC glasses and do the proper settings, if needed, to view 3D Blu-ray content?


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brazen17* /forum/post/19815662
> 
> 
> I am not sure why you feel like you were screwed by them for releasing the free Avatar movie after your purchase date (and mine). They had to pick some point in time or it would never happen! It would be nice if they grandfathered the deal back to a certain date but anyone on the "wrong" side of that date would still be left out. Heck, I'm willing to buy another player just to get the movie. If at a later date I decide I want to upgrade the 2nd player I can always resale it or give it to one of my children.



I am not willing to buy another new player I do not need just to get the movie. It is natural for anyone who buys a product and then within mere days the manufacturer throws in something free or reduces the cost such that you feel that way. My point was more geared towards Samsung if you really look at the post anyway.


Edit: and as noted by a prior post, never say never but for now I will do my best to make it never and will steer anyone I talk to in that direction. It is about support, not quality here.


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreshStart* /forum/post/19825098
> 
> 
> I own a 65C9 and a PS3. Do I still need the 3dA-1 adapter? Or can I just buy a pair of these UC glasses and do the proper settings, if needed, to view 3D Blu-ray content?



I believe only the xx738 and xx838 (xx= screen size) models of Mitsubishi DLP's get the firmware update that builds the format conversion directly into those models of TV's and all other models including my buddy's brand new xx638 that was delivered 3 days ago will need the 3DA-1 to do any 3D format other than checkerboard.

It's my understanding that the PS3's 3D output format that came in the 3D firmware upgrade, with the exception of a couple of specific games released prior to that firmware update, is Top/Bottom aka Over/Under which your TV doesn't know anything about or what to do with so unless you can find a menu setting within your PS3 to select different 3D formats and it includes a choice for the checkerboard 3D format you will need the 3DA-1 unit to use the PS3 for watching 3D blu-ray's on your TV.

I used the 3DA-1 with a friend's PS3 on my TV and automatically got the Over/Under 3D format out of the PS3 without touching any settings in the PS3 at all and the 3DA-1 converted it to checkerboard for my TV to understand and it worked like a champ. My buddy doesn't have a 3D TV so he never touched any 3D related settings in that PS3 either.


There are also several older models of blu-ray players (some older Panasonic's mostly) with menu settings that can make those models of players output the checkerboard 3D format specifically and then no 3DA-1 is necessary but that player will be pretty much the only thing you can watch in 3D.


Anyone who has actually proven differently with a PS3 on all games and blu-ray discs successfully feeding checkerboard out please chime in, but as far as I know it only plays 3D blu-ray's in Over/Under 3D format and MOST 3D games too.


Hope that helps...


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

I received my Viewsonics glasses a couple of days ago and demoed them last night and did some A-B comparisons with the Ultraclears.


Overall, I give the Viewsonics the slightest of edges. I saw little to no difference in clarity or contrast between the two. Rainbows were almost the same as well. Huge edge to the UCs in comfort and fit. Biggest edge for me with the Viewsonics is little to no color shifting with vertical head tilt unlike the UCs. I still think UCs are great value and perfect for buying for guests. I will be getting the CE4 soon also.


----------



## FreshStart

Thanks for the information zuki. I read up on this thread and got confused if I needed the 3da-1 adapter because of the dlp link / ir glasses. I think I understand now. If I'm right I need the 3da-1 adapter with the dlp link UC and if I go with the IR glasses route, I need the 3da-1 + an IR transmitter or the 3dc-1000? I understand I can use other IR glasses than Mits but I used the 3dc-1000 as an example becomes it comes with the 3da-1 adapter + a transmitter. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.


----------



## walford

You need the adapter to convert the HDMI 1.4a 3D formats to Checkerboard and sends it to your Mits 3D ready RP DLP TV.

You can use either DLP-Link glasses with your TV or you can use IR glassea with an IR emitter for your TV. The TV does not care which type of glasses you use since it supports either when receiving Checkerboard format.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy

Bought the optoma glasses to compare to the UC. Man what a mistake. First off they are no where near as comfortable as the UCs. I didn't even try them. Their total lack of "wearablility" means they are going back. I'm sticking with the UCs.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitsu52Guy* /forum/post/19835655
> 
> 
> Bought the optoma glasses to compare to the UC. Man what a mistake. First off they are no where near as comfortable as the UCs. I didn't even try them. Their total lack of "wearablility" means they are going back. I'm sticking with the UCs.



The Optomas are better for those with prescription glasses.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mitsu52Guy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Bought the optoma glasses to compare to the UC. Man what a mistake. First off they are no where near as comfortable as the UCs. I didn't even try them. Their total lack of "wearablility" means they are going back. I'm sticking with the UCs.



You should really try them and see how they compare performance wise.


----------



## Mitsu52Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You should really try them and see how they compare performance wise.



I might but honestly they are so uncomfortable I don't even want to wear them.


----------



## chris431

It'd be greatly appreciated if you tried them out for comparison purposes. It would be helpful to those who haven't yet purchased DLP glasses or have purchased UC's and aren't satisfied (but have no basis of comparison to determine if the dissatisfaction is related to the specific UC glasses, active shutter 3d or DLP Link glasses generally).


I'm in the latter position and trying to decide if I return the UC's and purchase another brand of DLP glasses or hold off on 3d on my 2010 Mitsubishi altogether for the time being.


Thanks.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris431* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It'd be greatly appreciated if you tried them out for comparison purposes. It would be helpful to those who haven't yet purchased DLP glasses or have purchased UC's and aren't satisfied (but have no basis of comparison to determine if the dissatisfaction is related to the specific UC glasses, active shutter 3d or DLP Link glasses generally).
> 
> 
> I'm in the latter position and trying to decide if I return the UC's and purchase another brand of DLP glasses or hold off on 3d on my 2010 Mitsubishi altogether for the time being.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



What is it about the UCs that you don't like out of curiosity?


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jadocs* /forum/post/19844351
> 
> 
> What is it about the UCs that you don't like out of curiosity?



i agree... Anytime we can get comparisons that is great. Im in the market of comparing also. Right now i have settled on 4 mits and 2 UC's IR glasses for guests. In my experience the UC's are a couple shades darker and I don't like the glasses with the frame bottoms as it makes me feel like im looking thru a tunnel.


I was looking at the Optoma glasses to try.. yet not sure about them yet. Like all of us, we looking for the best pair of Glasses for this new tech.. Its a pain in da butt and expensive for that search, so anytime we can get some comparisons and thoughts is awesome.


----------



## chris431

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jadocs* 
What is it about the UCs that you don't like out of curiosity?
The only problem that I think is directly related to the UC glasses is a pair of faint light green lines that appear in the upper right hand corner of the screen. These lines are a few inches apart and run down about 1/8 of the screen and are about 5-10 inches in from the right hand side (on a 73" screen). They can only be seen in when there is white in that part of the screen. This was viewed in material on my HTPC as well as demo material (Christmas Carol trailer) viewed through a PS3. Each of these sources are directly connected to the tv (a Mitsubishi WD-73738 DLP).


Does anyone else see the green lines while using the UC DLP Link glasses? Although faint, they are clearly visible and not hard to discern (my g/f, who is less critical of av issues than I, asked me what the lines were before I even had a chance to point them out).


A second problem that might be glasses related is the inability to sync with moderate sunlight in the room. My tv is in a living room with windows running along one side. The shades are thin and fail to prevent an abundance of sunlight from coming in. The shades are sufficient to prevent the light from washing out the tv to an unwatchable degree. Unless it is dusk, these glasses will not sync unless I'm 3-4 feet from the screen. I understand this can be a problem with DLP Link generally. What is unknown is whether the UC glasses are more demanding of low ambient light than other DLP Link glasses.


My full post can be read here . I did not post it here b/c much of the opinion likely relates to active shutter 3d or DLP Link glass 3d generally more so than a review of the UC glasses.

After all, my base references are minimal (passive 3d at the theater and an LCD emitter based 3d demo (using very slow moving objects) I watched for a few minutes at a store).


If you do read my entire post, I welcome comments. I'm hoping that some input will clarify whether my experience was due to the UC glasses, DLP Link glasses generally (as opposed to using emitter based glasses) or is what can be expected from active shutter 3d (or a combination thereof). Such guidance would help me determine if (a) I should forgo 3d for now (I'm not interested in emitter based 3d glasses at this time) or (b) I should try a different brand of DLP Link glasses. My expectations were pretty low yet I found the viewing to be uncomfortable and invasive (eg., fast motion is a disaster akin to polygons dropping out in 3d gaming).


----------



## 2GStyle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SaltDoc* /forum/post/19773743
> 
> 
> this problem is easily solved if I change to a different input for 2 seconds and then back to the ps3. It works every time and the dlp link holds after that without dropping. I wonder if others have this same issue and the same fix would help them.



Was having the same issue with my wd60738... It also fixes it by turning the tv off then back on.... Let's hope the next firmware fixes these small but annoying issues.


Other then the issue with the tv not wanting to play nice I am happy with my UCs.


----------



## UDubFan17

Got my UC's yesterday and compared them to the Optomas that i have. The UC's are much more comfortable to wear. Picture quality is close to equal but i would say the UC's made the screen a touch brighter which i think is a good thing.


----------



## Vizunary

I wanted to provide a review of UC DLP Link and a comparison with Viewsonics. I've got a Mits 73738 and first got the vs's because I wanted a lower price glasses option, with our newest firmware and dl glasses I didn't need an emitter or adapter. Honestly I think Mits screwed all their previous customers with that starter pack. This is DLP technology and yet they shove tech you DO NOT NEED down our throats, not even to mention how terrible the screen looks with the IR glasses if the DLP link is still present, washing out your image. All the trouble we go to around here calibrating or at least altering our settings for a great picture then actually tolerating this picture degradation amazes me... Onwards.


PQ: The UCs have very good picture quality with great color reproduction. The color seems "slightly" cooler but also brighter so it's not a bad trade at all. I still add 10 to my brightness but that is a result of the tech and nothing to do with the glasses. Contrast stays great, though I did bump it up a little for better depth perception(just 5 pts) As for rainbows, I had never noticed them on the VS's but I wasn't looking for them then and never saw them. With ther UCs there are some "mild" rainbow effects on bright white/blue scenes but only on my peripheral vision and never where my eyes focus. Like I said I had never noticed until I knew to look for it(so zarking thank you for pointing it out =p)


SYNC: I've had slight syncing issues BUT ONLY WHEN FIRST ACTIVATING. After they get going there is no trouble, with both mild sunlight and overhead single 30w bulb. Anyone trying to use 3d glasses in your backyard more or less will experience issues with dlp and ir(last i checked the sun had a little ir as well) You need a darkened environment, period. I can get up, walk around and sit back down and they resync, no problem. While actually in use I have had exactly 0 sync problems.


QUALITY: The construction quality seems somewhat iffy, but not fragile, if you understand what I mean. The VS's are a terrible design and tend to break at the arms(just check reviews at amazon for VS and optoma) That is completely unacceptable, in addition to the fact that they press PAINFULLY into the sides of my head. I've always been told that I have a big head, but I never thought they meant literally, I mean I'm no George Lopez or anything. The UCs are a world of difference, they are about 30% light which is significant in something on your face, the arms can fold for easy storage(in a rather nice bag provided) and fit comfortably over my square wire framed glasses pretty well. I will be adding some nose pads for better fit though(a $2 investment for both pairs)


CONCLUSION: Definitely recommend over the Optomas and Viewsonics, their "very slight" PQ edge(which I am not 100% that they have, like others it was just an impression) comes no where close to overriding the UCs wearabiltiy, PQ, construction, and price. Honestly, I will be getting a(singular) pair of CE-5s when there price pt is $130 or so, but then again I will be the only one playing 3d games for 4,6, or 12(MGS5 anyone?) hrs at a time so I can justify it.


Sorry for the length, but I thought this was needed. I hope this helps!


PS For anyone new to this tech, it would be a great idea to research this type of technology, DLP Link and IR before asking questions about emitters and adapters and washed out screens. I know I have asked quite a few questions over the years, but the more times these questions are asked the more differently phrased answers we get and the more convulted this becomes. For obvious reasons this tech is more complicated/ involves more options than most and creates confusion. I would also like to point out for those that wonder about future compatibilty. For mysel this 73" is the last TV I will ever own, my next display will ONLY be a 120"+ 1080p 3D DLP projector, so there we go.


----------



## Jadocs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vizunary* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted to provide a review of UC DLP Link and a comparison with Viewsonics. I've got a Mits 73738 and first got the vs's because I wanted a lower price glasses option, with our newest firmware and dl glasses I didn't need an emitter or adapter. Honestly I think Mits screwed all their previous customers with that starter pack. This is DLP technology and yet they shove tech you DO NOT NEED down our throats, not even to mention how terrible the screen looks with the IR glasses if the DLP link is still present, washing out your image. All the trouble we go to around here calibrating or at least altering our settings for a great picture then actually tolerating this picture degradation amazes me... Onwards.
> 
> 
> PQ: The UCs have very good picture quality with great color reproduction. The color seems "slightly" cooler but also brighter so it's not a bad trade at all. I still add 10 to my brightness but that is a result of the tech and nothing to do with the glasses. Contrast stays great, though I did bump it up a little for better depth perception(just 5 pts) As for rainbows, I had never noticed them on the VS's but I wasn't looking for them then and never saw them. With ther UCs there are some "mild" rainbow effects on bright white/blue scenes but only on my peripheral vision and never where my eyes focus. Like I said I had never noticed until I knew to look for it(so zarking thank you for pointing it out =p)
> 
> 
> SYNC: I've had slight syncing issues BUT ONLY WHEN FIRST ACTIVATING. After they get going there is no trouble, with both mild sunlight and overhead single 30w bulb. Anyone trying to use 3d glasses in your backyard more or less will experience issues with dlp and ir(last i checked the sun had a little ir as well) You need a darkened environment, period. I can get up, walk around and sit back down and they resync, no problem. While actually in use I have had exactly 0 sync problems.
> 
> 
> QUALITY: The construction quality seems somewhat iffy, but not fragile, if you understand what I mean. The VS's are a terrible design and tend to break at the arms(just check reviews at amazon for VS and optoma) That is completely unacceptable, in addition to the fact that they press PAINFULLY into the sides of my head. I've always been told that I have a big head, but I never thought they meant literally, I mean I'm no George Lopez or anything. The UCs are a world of difference, they are about 30% light which is significant in something on your face, the arms can fold for easy storage(in a rather nice bag provided) and fit comfortably over my square wire framed glasses pretty well. I will be adding some nose pads for better fit though(a $2 investment for both pairs)
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION: Definitely recommend over the Optomas and Viewsonics, their "very slight" PQ edge(which I am not 100% that they have, like others it was just an impression) comes no where close to overriding the UCs wearabiltiy, PQ, construction, and price. Honestly, I will be getting a(singular) pair of CE-5s when there price pt is $130 or so, but then again I will be the only one playing 3d games for 4,6, or 12(MGS5 anyone?) hrs at a time so I can justify it.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the length, but I thought this was needed. I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> PS For anyone new to this tech, it would be a great idea to research this type of technology, DLP Link and IR before asking questions about emitters and adapters and washed out screens. I know I have asked quite a few questions over the years, but the more times these questions are asked the more differently phrased answers we get and the more convulted this becomes. For obvious reasons this tech is more complicated/ involves more options than most and creates confusion. I would also like to point out for those that wonder about future compatibilty. For mysel this 73" is the last TV I will ever own, my next display will ONLY be a 120"+ 1080p 3D DLP projector, so there we go.



Good review exactly the comparison I was looking for thanks.


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vizunary* /forum/post/19873513
> 
> 
> I wanted to provide a review of UC DLP Link and a comparison with Viewsonics. I've got a Mits 73738 and first got the vs's because I wanted a lower price glasses option, with our newest firmware and dl glasses I didn't need an emitter or adapter. Honestly I think Mits screwed all their previous customers with that starter pack. This is DLP technology and yet they shove tech you DO NOT NEED down our throats, not even to mention how terrible the screen looks with the IR glasses if the DLP link is still present, washing out your image. All the trouble we go to around here calibrating or at least altering our settings for a great picture then actually tolerating this picture degradation amazes me... Onwards.
> 
> 
> PQ: The UCs have very good picture quality with great color reproduction. The color seems "slightly" cooler but also brighter so it's not a bad trade at all. I still add 10 to my brightness but that is a result of the tech and nothing to do with the glasses. Contrast stays great, though I did bump it up a little for better depth perception(just 5 pts) As for rainbows, I had never noticed them on the VS's but I wasn't looking for them then and never saw them. With ther UCs there are some "mild" rainbow effects on bright white/blue scenes but only on my peripheral vision and never where my eyes focus. Like I said I had never noticed until I knew to look for it(so zarking thank you for pointing it out =p)
> 
> 
> SYNC: I've had slight syncing issues BUT ONLY WHEN FIRST ACTIVATING. After they get going there is no trouble, with both mild sunlight and overhead single 30w bulb. Anyone trying to use 3d glasses in your backyard more or less will experience issues with dlp and ir(last i checked the sun had a little ir as well) You need a darkened environment, period. I can get up, walk around and sit back down and they resync, no problem. While actually in use I have had exactly 0 sync problems.
> 
> 
> QUALITY: The construction quality seems somewhat iffy, but not fragile, if you understand what I mean. The VS's are a terrible design and tend to break at the arms(just check reviews at amazon for VS and optoma) That is completely unacceptable, in addition to the fact that they press PAINFULLY into the sides of my head. I've always been told that I have a big head, but I never thought they meant literally, I mean I'm no George Lopez or anything. The UCs are a world of difference, they are about 30% light which is significant in something on your face, the arms can fold for easy storage(in a rather nice bag provided) and fit comfortably over my square wire framed glasses pretty well. I will be adding some nose pads for better fit though(a $2 investment for both pairs)
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION: Definitely recommend over the Optomas and Viewsonics, their "very slight" PQ edge(which I am not 100% that they have, like others it was just an impression) comes no where close to overriding the UCs wearabiltiy, PQ, construction, and price. Honestly, I will be getting a(singular) pair of CE-5s when there price pt is $130 or so, but then again I will be the only one playing 3d games for 4,6, or 12(MGS5 anyone?) hrs at a time so I can justify it.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the length, but I thought this was needed. I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> PS For anyone new to this tech, it would be a great idea to research this type of technology, DLP Link and IR before asking questions about emitters and adapters and washed out screens. I know I have asked quite a few questions over the years, but the more times these questions are asked the more differently phrased answers we get and the more convulted this becomes. For obvious reasons this tech is more complicated/ involves more options than most and creates confusion. I would also like to point out for those that wonder about future compatibilty. For mysel this 73" is the last TV I will ever own, my next display will ONLY be a 120"+ 1080p 3D DLP projector, so there we go.



Nice review.... i have the same set and i went with IR. Yet i still am debating whether i want to try DLP or not. Right now i have 4 mits and 2 UC's and ill tell ya they do fit great. Yet for me, they seem darker than the Mits do. Still though i am debating the DLP way. My only issue is, would that be better.... I'm looking at maybe trying the CE5's, or stick with IR and grab a emitter from Ce and a couple pairs of CE4's.


Is the DLP that much better for this set? Would you do CE5's if you stayed that route, or would you try the CE4's.... I'm the type of guy that never really believed in the motto, "if it aint broken don't fix it". im always trying to get a bit more out of things.... hence my situation i am in now..


If anyone has any suggestions or opinions please let me know.


----------



## Vizunary

just some updated notes for my review and some specific concerns:


to clarify, the viewsonics and optomas are identical save for a s/w difference allowing the vs's to have a polarity switch option.


I also wanted to provide that I spent ~ 44 hrs with the VS's and ~ 28 with the UCs so this isn't a "how will it work next week type review" but I will gladly update if anything changes. my experience has been the vudu 3d previews, Alice in wonderland, despicable me, re: afterlife, piranha(my gf picked this out and can't get regurgitated... uhhh, yeah out of her mind now HAHA) along with super stardust, gt5, sly cooper collection, and black ops(crap for storyline, great visuals).


I would like to 2nd mitsuguy52 in that the VS/optomas are unwearable, I do not understand how this design made it past any type of testing.


@jadocs I would recommend these if you are looking for a good DL solution, but the rainbow effect is very user sensitive i believe, so these are great glasses and then you can always go to ce5s if you think you need them. I personally will put 6+ mos on these before checking back in on those.


@freshstart please be sure to note that if you have a pre 2010 mits or sammy dlp, and you do go for ir that the "washed out" look will be there with any IR glasses short of CE4's + their emitter(~$450). the dlp link will be always on, so there will be flashes of white light that you cannot exactly see but will create this washed out effect. I cannot more strongly recommend some type of DLP link glasses in this case, they are designed to block this flash and presto!


@elvis is alive, have you tried the ce5s yet or are you going to ce4s first? this addresses a question/concern I have, same as pre2010 mits and apparently all sammy dlps with 3d on the dlp link flash is always present washing out the picture for anyone with ir glasses(except CE4's) can anyone explain why this would be an attractive solution to combine the techs? shouldn't you get a or b, not a AND b? I honestly have thought about this and cannot see any benefit in this solution.


@various users that have mentioned that they have placed their 2, 3, 4 THOUSAND dollar TV in a brightly lit room. I understand that this may be your only option, but at the same time I know you can find your way the the home despot or Lowes down and dirty to find some blackout curtains. I don't even tolerate this type of interference with 2d watching let alone with a light sensitive tech. sorry to say it, but at this point you have to make a choice, maybe 10 yrs from now you can get an autostereoscopic display that's more than a few inches across, but not now.


***as an ultra, mega, super sneaky bonus, Wally world has screwed up and marked PIRANHA 3D BD at 19.96 though it rings up at 24.96, their comps printed all their "piranha" labels with "3D" just show them the tag and you get a PRETTY GOOD DEAL!


----------



## Vizunary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Datagg* /forum/post/19874141
> 
> 
> Nice review.... i have the same set and i went with IR. Yet i still am debating whether i want to try DLP or not. Right now i have 4 mits and 2 UC's and ill tell ya they do fit great. Yet for me, they seem darker than the Mits do. Still though i am debating the DLP way. My only issue is, would that be better.... I'm looking at maybe trying the CE5's, or stick with IR and grab a emitter from Ce and a couple pairs of CE4's.
> 
> 
> Is the DLP that much better for this set? Would you do CE5's if you stayed that route, or would you try the CE4's.... I'm the type of guy that never really believed in the motto, "if it aint broken don't fix it". im always trying to get a bit more out of things.... hence my situation i am in now..
> 
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or opinions please let me know.



your 2 UCs are they dlp link or ir? I am assuming ir because of your post, I more or less went dlp link b/c that's what the tech was designed for and I got my 738 after 12.06 was already available. like I posted Mits should have designed an adapter(pre2010) and correctly polarized lenses on dlp link glasses(not to mention a MOVIE, hello, think Mcfly!) for their kits(this would have been perfect, PLUS they would've gotten more of my money). I will not try the the ce4's for that reason(in addition to the $300 proprietary emitter), but a pair of ce5s is definitely on the horizon, just need the right price pt. the ce5s will also work flawlessly with my 120-142" 1080p 3D DLP projector that I bought in 2018. oh yeah!


I really like the DLP over IR based on my experience with IR at a brick and mortar in a theater room, then testing dlp at home. I had a huge flicker response with ir, brain farts galore, though never tried at home.


I do not have any faith in the passive tech available. with that type of polarized lenses, one eye will ONLY SEE HALF, while the other eye will see the other half of the onscreen pixels, so for a 1080p picture you will need 4K display. so when will you be willing to upgrade $10k when you will see the same rez as now... yes I know DLP 3D is 960X1080, not half.


sorry for my long winded responses, no internet access for 3 weeks can do that to you


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vizunary* /forum/post/19874304
> 
> 
> your 2 UCs are they dlp link or ir? I am assuming ir because of your post, I more or less went dlp link b/c that's what the tech was designed for and I got my 738 after 12.06 was already available. like I posted Mits should have designed an adapter(pre2010) and correctly polarized lenses on dlp link glasses(not to mention a MOVIE, hello, think Mcfly!) for their kits(this would have been perfect, PLUS they would've gotten more of my money). I will not try the the ce4's for that reason(in addition to the $300 proprietary emitter), but a pair of ce5s is definitely on the horizon, just need the right price pt. the ce5s will also work flawlessly with my 120-142" 1080p 3D DLP projector that I bought in 2018. oh yeah!
> 
> 
> I really like the DLP over IR based on my experience with IR at a brick and mortar in a theater room, then testing dlp at home. I had a huge flicker response with ir, brain farts galore, though never tried at home.
> 
> 
> I do not have any faith in the passive tech available. with that type of polarized lenses, one eye will ONLY SEE HALF, while the other eye will see the other half of the onscreen pixels, so for a 1080p picture you will need 4K display. so when will you be willing to upgrade $10k when you will see the same rez as now... yes I know DLP 3D is 960X1080, not half.
> 
> 
> sorry for my long winded responses, no internet access for 3 weeks can do that to you



3 weeks no interent, oh the horror... I lost mine for 3 hours the other night and I wanted to commit suicide over it..LOL.


As for my current set of glasses (6 of them)They are IR. I'm thinking about doing the Ce5, yet the ce4's look good too... I'm at the disadvantage I jumped right on the IR bandwagon and never did look at the DLP solution. So im wondering, which one would be the best... Hard question, many different opinions... Tough call indeed...


----------



## zukikat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Datagg* /forum/post/19874141
> 
> 
> Nice review.... i have the same set and i went with IR. Yet i still am debating whether i want to try DLP or not. Right now i have 4 mits and 2 UC's and ill tell ya they do fit great. Yet for me, they seem darker than the Mits do. Still though i am debating the DLP way. My only issue is, would that be better.... I'm looking at maybe trying the CE5's, or stick with IR and grab a emitter from Ce and a couple pairs of CE4's.
> 
> 
> Is the DLP that much better for this set? Would you do CE5's if you stayed that route, or would you try the CE4's.... I'm the type of guy that never really believed in the motto, "if it aint broken don't fix it". im always trying to get a bit more out of things.... hence my situation i am in now..
> 
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or opinions please let me know.



I'll certainly be interested in your DLP-Link review as a current IR system owner because my personal IR experience does NOT match up with any of the complaints by that other review you quoted and not only have I watched 3D with the full Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 kit on my 2008 era Samsung DLP TV (with a modified EDID) using my brand new model of Sony 3D Blu-Ray Player and DirecTV HD receiver's 3D channels and 3D games on a PS3 but I've also used all of those same things with my 3DC-1000 kit on a buddy's brand new 2010 era 73638 Mitsubishi DLP TV that does NOT qualify for the new 3D formats firmware upgrade at all and requires the 3DA-1 unit to support the latest 3D formats.

I can leave the curtains open and the blinds up on a bright sunny day with the 5 windows that span 2 walls of my TV room and start right up and have no sync problems whatsoever.

The DLP-Link signal that skews blacks with most IR glasses apparently has an On/Off setting on most Mitsubishi TV's when using IR glasses and isn't even apparent to anyone who I don't point it out to on my Samsung TV that does not have an On/Off setting for it at all.


There "are" cheaper solutions to get 3D but even my buddy who's very picky about PQ was satisfied with the PQ of my Samsung DLP doing 3D with the Mitsu 3DC-1000 kit on it and he's totally thrilled with his new Mitsu 73638 DLP TV using my 3DC-1000 kit too.


There are even sets of like 4 pairs of IR glasses and their proprietary emitter for not much over $100 and you do get 3D from them but you totally get what you paid for in PQ and nothing more...


----------



## lmaolmao

has anyone from the uk ordered these? if so how long from ordering to delivery, and how much duty did you have to pay?


----------



## Vizunary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zukikat* /forum/post/19874442
> 
> 
> I'll certainly be interested in your DLP-Link review as a current IR system owner because my personal IR experience does NOT match up with any of the complaints by that other review you quoted and not only have I watched 3D with the full Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 kit on my 2008 era Samsung DLP TV (with a modified EDID) using my brand new model of Sony 3D Blu-Ray Player and DirecTV HD receiver's 3D channels and 3D games on a PS3 but I've also used all of those same things with my 3DC-1000 kit on a buddy's brand new 2010 era 73638 Mitsubishi DLP TV that does NOT qualify for the new 3D formats firmware upgrade at all and requires the 3DA-1 unit to support the latest 3D formats.
> 
> I can leave the curtains open and the blinds up on a bright sunny day with the 5 windows that span 2 walls of my TV room and start right up and have no sync problems whatsoever.
> 
> The DLP-Link signal that skews blacks with most IR glasses apparently has an On/Off setting on most Mitsubishi TV's when using IR glasses and isn't even apparent to anyone who I don't point it out to on my Samsung TV that does not have an On/Off setting for it at all.
> 
> 
> There "are" cheaper solutions to get 3D but even my buddy who's very picky about PQ was satisfied with the PQ of my Samsung DLP doing 3D with the Mitsu 3DC-1000 kit on it and he's totally thrilled with his new Mitsu 73638 DLP TV using my 3DC-1000 kit too.
> 
> 
> There are even sets of like 4 pairs of IR glasses and their proprietary emitter for not much over $100 and you do get 3D from them but you totally get what you paid for in PQ and nothing more...



unfortunately it is not most mits, but only the 2010 mits (including the 638 and c10)that have the ability to not have the dlp link flash at the same time as any 3d option is selected to my knowledge. it's not whether or not I think the picture quality is degraded, it's simply the fact that the dlp link throws the gamma and color off on older models(i'll stop commenting on sammy's as I never ever ever ever ever ever considered getting another one after 4 in a row out of the box would not turn on). including his 73638, which only needs an adapter, whenever he chooses ir emitter, the dlp link flash is no longer present.


to be clear I never said that the ir emitter glasses would not work in a bright sunny room, uhh... but doesn't that look terrible? why would this be your optimum viewing setup? my dlp link glasses also works with sunlight, overhead incandescent, and florescent light in the background, but I would never consider having these lights pollute my viewing environment. last I checked my local theater and IMAX both close the blinds before starting the movie??? I spent 4 hrs calibrating my TV for a "PERFECT" picture, and took steps to not allow ambient light to deteriorate it. I would actually be curious to see what tvs those who have dlp link sync problems have, i've seen quite a few sammy's mentioned but then again I despise samsung and that can't help me be objective. as for your PQ, I am not saying it is terrible by any means, but if you take any given a/v geek, we would see the (red, isn't it?) haze that is prevalent on the sammys. as for myself I constantly look for ways to improve PQ and I've looked for green saturation and such in tvs since I was 16 and got my first rptv.


Again, to be CLEAR, my only mention of an ir setup was that of a store setup at a best buy magnolia store in a theater room on a 82838(not the showroom with bright lights abundant) This was with a mits 3dc-1000 kit, and I had flickering, and got a headache in my eyeball.(slurpy anyone?) I just see that as an unnecessary added cost and equipment. Please don't take my meaning out of context, and the CE5's are only slightly less


----------



## Datagg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Vizunary* 
unfortunately it is not most mits, but only the 2010 mits (including the 638 and c10)that have the ability to not have the dlp link flash at the same time as any 3d option is selected to my knowledge. it's not whether or not I think the picture quality is degraded, it's simply the fact that the dlp link throws the gamma and color off on older models(i'll stop commenting on sammy's as I never ever ever ever ever ever considered getting another one after 4 in a row out of the box would not turn on). including his 73638, which only needs an adapter, whenever he chooses ir emitter, the dlp link flash is no longer present.


to be clear I never said that the ir emitter glasses would not work in a bright sunny room, uhh... but doesn't that look terrible? why would this be your optimum viewing setup? my dlp link glasses also works with sunlight, overhead incandescent, and florescent light in the background, but I would never consider having these lights pollute my viewing environment. last I checked my local theater and IMAX both close the blinds before starting the movie??? I spent 4 hrs calibrating my TV for a "PERFECT" picture, and took steps to not allow ambient light to deteriorate it. I would actually be curious to see what tvs those who have dlp link sync problems have, i've seen quite a few sammy's mentioned but then again I despise samsung and that can't help me be objective. as for your PQ, I am not saying it is terrible by any means, but if you take any given a/v geek, we would see the (red, isn't it?) haze that is prevalent on the sammys. as for myself I constantly look for ways to improve PQ and I've looked for green saturation and such in tvs since I was 16 and got my first rptv.


Again, to be CLEAR, my only mention of an ir setup was that of a store setup at a best buy magnolia store in a theater room on a 82838(not the showroom with bright lights abundant) This was with a mits 3dc-1000 kit, and I had flickering, and got a headache in my eyeball.(slurpy anyone?) I just see that as an unnecessary added cost and equipment. Please don't take my meaning out of context, and the CE5's are only slightly less


----------



## avszilla

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Vizunary* 
I love the fact we have abundant options at our disposal at the moment, other than the fact that it is overly confusing to most consumers. I just wanted to provide a review and comparison that would help people looking towards this option.
You got that right. I was at costco looking at the panny 3d glasses they were selling as a kit with 3d movies and the alleged tech assistances had no idea how they worked or whether they were compatible with other tv sets. When I started talking with them, they had not even heard of left right and checkerboard output! To be safe, all they would say is that you have to buy 3d glasses from the mfg of your tv set and that there was no compatibility in the 3d world yet. Well I educated them bit and told them they should do some research and make sure they understand the capabilities of the glasses they are selling.


My laservue came with a free 3dc 1000 ir and 2 glasses. I do not see any need to go out and purchase another setup (dlp link) because the ir works great. I also bought the ultraclears and they would great as well. We do I not have any flicker or lighting problems. The viewing of 3d with the ir and these glasses is outstanding so there is no need to change the setup.


In addition, i think people need to understand that so many variables come into play with this technology and that so far, we have been fortunate in that the tv works great and 3d works great without issues to date.


----------



## Vizunary




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avszilla* /forum/post/19875497
> 
> 
> You got that right. I was at costco looking at the panny 3d glasses they were selling as a kit with 3d movies and the alleged tech assistances had no idea how they worked or whether they were compatible with other tv sets. When I started talking with them, they had not even heard of left right and checkerboard output! To be safe, all they would say is that you have to buy 3d glasses from the mfg of your tv set and that there was no compatibility in the 3d world yet. Well I educated them bit and told them they should do some research and make sure they understand the capabilities of the glasses they are selling.
> 
> 
> My laservue came with a free 3dc 1000 ir and 2 glasses. I do not see any need to go out and purchase another setup (dlp link) because the ir works great. I also bought the ultraclears and they would great as well. We do I not have any flicker or lighting problems. The viewing of 3d with the ir and these glasses is outstanding so there is no need to change the setup.
> 
> *In addition, i think people need to understand that so many variables come into play with this technology and that so far, we have been fortunate in that the tv works great and 3d works great without issues to date.*



amen to that. I read and read and read an........... to try to be sure that there was at least some future compatibility and with the conversion of different 3d formats available, which we should be thankful for, I think we are good to go for awhile.


I had a buddy bring over some x102s this morning to kill some commies with me in 3d and do some comparing. they seem to throw my colors off a little, but not much, and are about the same brightness as the ucs. they are not nearly as comfortable and they are still running for about $130 AND need proprietary batteries(definite turn off for me, this wasn't necessary) so I am still banking on the ucs for now.


@datagg, I really wouldn't considering changing up your setup right now, with that 2010 model you don't have any DL flash to contend with. If you haven't already there is a great post about the ce4s you should check out, but the main problem they eliminate is the DL flash with an IR setup and you do not have to worry about anyways, though pre 2010s this seems like a good option. as for the ce5s, I would play wait and see, I think the x104s will play a little havoc with reald's pricing and all for our benefit. plus you don't have any rainbow effect, because apparently the 10 yr old working in the ir glasses factory was holding his mouth the right way when putting in your lenses







I still don't get this discrepancy










BTW, my friend with the x102s, ordered 2 pair of ucs about 10 mins ago =D


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vizunary* /forum/post/19875804
> 
> 
> amen to that. I read and read and read an........... to try to be sure that there was at least some future compatibility and with the conversion of different 3d formats available, which we should be thankful for, I think we are good to go for awhile.
> 
> 
> I had a buddy bring over some x102s this morning to kill some commies with me in 3d and do some comparing. they seem to throw my colors off a little, but not much, and are about the same brightness as the ucs. they are not nearly as comfortable and they are still running for about $130 AND need proprietary batteries(definite turn off for me, this wasn't necessary) so I am still banking on the ucs for now.
> 
> 
> @datagg, I really wouldn't considering changing up your setup right now, with that 2010 model you don't have any DL flash to contend with. If you haven't already there is a great post about the ce4s you should check out, but the main problem they eliminate is the DL flash with an IR setup and you do not have to worry about anyways, though pre 2010s this seems like a good option. as for the ce5s, I would play wait and see, I think the x104s will play a little havoc with reald's pricing and all for our benefit. plus you don't have any rainbow effect, because apparently the 10 yr old working in the ir glasses factory was holding his mouth the right way when putting in your lenses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't get this discrepancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my friend with the x102s, ordered 2 pair of ucs about 10 mins ago =D



Thank VIZ, perhaps ill hold off then for a bit to see what happens.... but I know this will be gnawing at me... Once I get that itch its hard to scratch if ya know what I mean.LOL. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

After viewing full length feature movie, the Viewsonics hurt my temples as well. The comfort factor overrides the slightly better visuals IMO. If I could only get one brand, it would be the UC's. Viewsonics buzz is very noticeable to me also. Besides the UC and Viewsonics, I've ordered a pair of Optoma ( for guest with problems with 3d viewing) and a pair of CE5's ( rainbows annoy the crap out of me)


----------



## rosros

My set up:

Panasonic dmp350

Onkyo TX SR806 used as processor

Mitsu WD 73835

Resident Evil Afterlife


Set the Panny to checkerboard. HDMI1 to TV. HDMI2 to the Onkyo audio only.

Set the Mitsu to 3d on and set to reverse


Read about others issue I was prepared for some tinkering. To my utter amazement. Everything worked perfectly. The Onkyo had no problems with the Audio. The Mitsu displayed the 3D without a hitch.


I have the Mitsu calibrated on Brilliant. My greyscale maybe off because on normal mode everything has a beige tint. It is still daylight and I have room darkening shades drawn, but it is still fairly bright.


The UC immediately synched with the Mitsu. Moving my head around does not lose synch. I started around 9 foot away; my usual viewing distance. Pic quality was very good...really no loss in PQ. Moving to within 6 feet away is better. The glasses tend to make the screen smaller.


The 3D dimension is quite amazing. The beginning credits jump out at you; especially the title came across. The title literally started from my peripheral vision and move to the TV. The opening action screen, the stone fragments and bullets came right at me. Very impressive.


No rainbows were seen. The glasses are comfortable and light. Anyone sitting on the fence should not worry as these work absolutley perfect. Actually no need to wait for glassless or passive tv, If you have a Mitsu DLP, jump right in. I only watched 1/8 movie as I have to go out, but looking forward to watching this movie tonight when it is darker out.


Only annoyance I detected is slight uncomfortable vision-wise with the subtitles


----------



## zukikat

The hardest part of completing your 3D home theater setup is the choice of glasses...

It's also a very personal and relative, opinion based decision in the end.

A glasses setup that one person loves may be terrible for another or vice versa.


Unless you're watching the same brand of TV in a store with the same brand of glasses you plan to buy, we can't (and shouldn't) try to compare a 3D watching experience in a store with the Panasonic IR glasses to anything we can use on our TV's at home. They're not compatible with our TV's at all and that's like comparing watching with the X-Force glasses with the IR ClearEyes on an old Samsung DLP TV. It's my understanding that the ClearEyes IR glasses filter out the DLP-Link signal (that can't be turned off in older TV's) and eliminate the resulting red hue from the Samsung blacks and are smooth and clear and bright and totally flicker-free and offer an excellent 3D experience even on the older TV's whereas watching with something like the X-Force IR 3D glasses is a mediocre 3D exerience at best, regardless of them both being used to watch from the same TV.


That's like people with a Plasma (think Panasonic Viera! or even some older Samsung "3D-Ready" Plasma models) trying to compare to people with a DLP or with a LED/LCD TV. It's just not always the same result even with the same exact glasses.

At least with DLP-Link you MUST have either a DLP TV or Projector for a more fair glasses comparison on the same type of playing field...


I too saw the flicker totally apparent in the panasonic's and I don't see it at all with my readily available off the shelf current model as sold in stores today (and included with the Mitsu 3DC-1000 starter kit, IR Emitter and all) Samsung/Mitsu IR SSG-2100's on my 2008 Samsung DLP TV.

I also notice flicker from the IR UC's but it's fast and slight enough that I can relax my eyes and mentally tune it out, but with the Panasonic setup in the stores I simply can't ignore it or make it go away at all and yeah I get a slurpy/ice-cream headache from the Panny's too.


The mention of a "buzz" from the Viewsonics was somewhat amusing to me because I can hear the IR UC's constantly chattering/clicking from the right hinge area the whole time I'm wearing them once the sync signal starts and it's so apparent to me that it ends up constantly drawing my attention and eyes to the right unless I force myself to ignore it and/or turn the sound up really loud to drown it out, and the person sitting beside me on my left was wearing a pair of IR UC's one night while I had on my SSG-2100's and I could still hear his IR UC's clicking through the whole movie which was really annoying to me. He could also hear it from the pair he was wearing whenever the sync signal was present with the room totally quiet but as soon as the movie sound started at any volume level he couldn't hear it at all anymore.

I'll be suprised if the DLP-Link UC's don't make that same noise that most people can't hear but some can, and I suspect that those same people who can hear it will also be the unlucky few that can notice the flicker and end up with a slurpy headache from them too.


As for the slurpy (ice cream) headache from the panasonic's, it's ironic that you mention it because most of my friends have no issues with them but the IR UC's give me and a good friend a headache while the SSG-2100's don't bother us at all and I suspect that the DLP-Link UC's will do the same for me as well since it's essentially the same mechanisms and frequency of trigger with a different signal delivery method.

His headache becomes extremely painful within a minute or two although I can usually tolerate the pain I get for long enough to get through a 90 minute movie but it certainly isn't a pleasant 3D viewing experience for me by the time the movie's over.

Just to compare, I can sit for hours and hours, like all night (8-12 hours straight so far) with the SSG's on with no headache whastoever and we both sat and watched Despicable Me, Resident Evil Afterlife, and Avatar back to back with the SSG's on with no headache at all...


I've read enough positive overall reviews of the DLP-Link UC glasses that I believe they do a good job of presenting a watchable and mostly enjoyable 3D experience for a lot of people, especially for their bargain basement pricing but I don't believe that cost alone should dictate that these are like the holy grail of 3D glasses and/or are the ideal compromise between cost and functionality because I believe that's just not the case.

Would I own a few pairs, probably. Would I use them personally as my main glasses, probably not. BUT that's just MY opinion because of the headache issues and the clicking noise that I happen to be able to hear with the IR version of these glasses that most people don't have any issues with whatsoever.


For the price they do an amazing job in a lot of cases and are extremely comfortable on your head for most people, especially compared to most other glasses, so if you have a DLP TV or projector that puts out the DLP-Link signal then they're probably worth trying to see if you like what you see from them or not.


My whole point is that, for first time 3D equipment buyers, do NOT base your final 3D quality judgement on just these glasses alone if you don't like what you see and/or you have any sync drop-out problems that bother you or rainbows or haze or ghosting or any other issues from them on your particular TV in your particular TV viewing space, and don't rule out an IR setup just because of the DLP-Link signal skewing the blacks on TV's that can't turn it off when using IR glasses.


3D is an amazing thing when you find the right setup of glasses brand and type that works best for you in your TV viewing space.


There is no one perfect across the board ultimate solution for everyone as the slurpy headache and/or the audible "buzz/clicking/chatter" and tint skew and rainbows and ghosting and sync drop-out issues and so on seem to vary from one person's experience to another and some people don't experience any of that at all, it just works for them even supposedly with the same exact setup.


I've flat out admitted in earlier posts that I have not tried DLP-Link for myself yet as another friend on here went with these DLP-Link UC's right before I made my final first-time glasses buying decision and he had both good and bad things to say about them within the first 48 hours with a similar model of TV as mine, but I DID choose to buy the IR version of these UltraClear glasses AND the genuine Mitsu/Samsung IR setup and I tested them on both my old model Samsung DLP AND my buddy's new Mitsu DLP and got very similar PQ results from both but ultimately what it came down to in my particular case was that the IR UC's were far more comfortable on my head but for my personal 3D usability with my TV room setup they actually interfere with, distract from, and take away from my overall 3D viewing experience and the SSG's just work and work very well for me without being quite as comfortable on my head while others who have watched at my house love everything about my IR UC's, especially for their cheap price, so if your results with these DLP-Link UC's aren't optimal for you, I say don't hold it against 3D at all, and I strongly encourage you to try other glasses instead if you don't like what you see!

If you do start with DLP-Link glasses and can't find any you're happy with, I'd suggest trying the Mitsu/Samsung SSG IR setup as a reference and go from there with other IR glasses 'till you find a setup that works best for you and you're totally happy with because 3D is totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## rosros

My wife and I watched RE Afterlife last night. Happy to report, no headaches , eyes strain nor dizziness. In fact, wearing the light weight glasses was a complete non factor. They were not bothersome at all. Sitting at around 9 feet away in a almost completely darkened room; no loss of synch.


Brightness, color fidelity and overall clarity were very good.


Did notice a couple of times some of the characters looked blurry, but could not tell if this was from the glasses or the movie itself. We both saw rainbows when Alice was at the oceanside...against the power blue sky. Was not bothersome or annoying as the 3D awe negated this distraction...and it only occurred for a few moments in the movie.


The only other negative with the glasses are not a positive off switch and the shades does have reflections on the inside lens; much like your deep shaded sunglasses would. An anti reflective coating to the inside lens may help similiar to what Jim Mau does.


These glasses exceeded my expectations and provided me with an evening of 3D satisfaction. The fact that these glasses perform at the same level as the Opto and viewsonics at a lesser price is amazing. For me, these DLP Link glasses is the real deal, making the Mitsu purchase an even more wise choice.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosros* /forum/post/19883120
> 
> 
> The only other negative with the glasses are not a positive off switch and the shades does have reflections on the inside lens; much like your deep shaded sunglasses would.



Although there's only a single power button, simply press and hold for ~3 seconds to turn the glasses off. I've had no issues doing this. So I don't see the disadvantage to a single of/off button since it works as designed.


I agree there are a lot of reflections with these. Even in a dark room, the light from the TV itself is enough off of the white ceiling/walls in the room to make a reflection. (It's not bad in the dark room, but still there).


Mike W.


----------



## XRA

Did a comparison last night with some friends, and they confirmed that the UCs are brighter and more comfortable than the Xpand 102s. Not news, but more confirmation as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nickels55

Can I just clarify that for me, this is the most affordable way to get into 3D?


I have the Samsung DLP LED HLT-6187s, with a flashed EDID to mimic the Mitsubishi EDID for the 3DA-1 adapter. I assume my set uses both IR via the port or DLP Link technology. So, without having to purchase the starter kit at an outrageous mark-up (around $350) right now, I can simply go with My set->PS3->3DA-1->TV, and watch it with only the use of the UC DLP Link glasses? Is this right?


This seems to be the most affordable way to jump into 3D on my outdated set.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19884966
> 
> 
> Can I just clarify that for me, this is the most affordable way to get into 3D?
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung DLP LED HLT-6187s, with a flashed EDID to mimic the Mitsubishi EDID for the 3DA-1 adapter. I assume my set uses both IR via the port or DLP Link technology. So, without having to purchase the starter kit at an outrageous mark-up (around $350) right now, I can simply go with My set->PS3->3DA-1->TV, and watch it with only the use of the UC DLP Link glasses? Is this right?
> 
> 
> This seems to be the most affordable way to jump into 3D on my outdated set.



Preface: The following is true if your TV supports DLP-Link to trigger your glasses. I did some quick googling and it seems that it does, but verify for yourself before buying stuff.


Yes. PS3 -> 3DA-1 -> TV. The 3DA-1 is around $100 and comes with a single high speed HDMI cable. You will need to supply another yourself (which I just bought three 6ft high speed HDMI cables for $18 shipped from monoprice.com).


You're also correct in that you don't need to pay inflated prices by buying a starter kit. If you have the 3DA-1 and glasses (the UltraClear glasses are clearly the best value @ $59/pair). You should be ready to go. The adapter will handle all of the HDMI 1.4a 3D formats (and some additional ones that are not in the spec) and convert them to [email protected] checkerboard format for the TV to display in stereo.


Movies and games are awesome in 3D!! If you have a PS3 and a 3D capable DLP set (that supports DLP Link), you can get into 3D for as little as ~$165!! Go for it!!


Mike W.


----------



## nickels55

Thanks! It seems that all Samsung DLP 3D ready sets use DLP Link, but I can't find anything about it in the user manual.


----------



## bhalbower

I have two pairs of Viewsonic’s DLP glasses for my pre 2010 model Mits set. I almost pulled the trigger and bought a pair of the Samsung IR Child glasses for my daughter because she can’t even wear the Viewsonics. Now I am thinking I should try the UCs instead, so I can just get rid of my IR emitter altogether. I don’t see very much in this thread on how these glasses might fit children. Any comments on whether these DLP glasses would be a good fit for a child? If not, does anyone have a better suggestion for DLP-Link glasses that might fit a child?


-Thanks


----------



## dhicks1

I've got a seven year old daughter and the ultra clears fit her great. They also fit adults good as well. I have prescription glasses and have no problem with fit, yet they also fit a child without sliding around or falling off.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Well, I went down to B-Buy this AM and picked up SAW 3d for $25. Can't beat that, cheapest one I have bought to date. Watched the beginning cause I could not resist. Looking good on both my UC DLP link glasses. Well, I will post back after me and the wife get a chance to watch the whole thing. Really just wanted to point out/remind folks SAW is out and a good price too.


EDIT: I know I don't need to say this but this is not a child's movie. The opening scene itself is pretty gruesome.


----------



## GoldChain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19893658
> 
> 
> Well, I went down to B-Buy this AM and picked up SAW 3d for $25. Can't beat that, cheapest one I have bought to date. Watched the beginning cause I could not resist. Looking good on both my UC DLP link glasses. Well, I will post back after me and the wife get a chance to watch the whole thing. Really just wanted to point out/remind folks SAW is out and a good price too.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know I don't need to say this but this is not a child's movie. The opening scene itself is pretty gruesome.



I was able to pick up Coraline, sealed, which has the 3D/2D BD (it does both 2D and 3D from the same disc, like Christmas Carol) as well as the DVD w/Digital copy on it for $25 from eBay. (Buy it now price, so there should more @ that price).


IMHO, Coraline is just a work of art in 3D.........


I'll have to see if my local BB has Saw 3D for $25.......... pick up a copy =)


Mike W.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Yeah the SAW comes with the 2d/3d on the BR, a regular DVD and the digital copy thing. A steal if you ask me.


----------



## nickels55

The shipping from this company is pretty fast. I ordered mine on Monday, they shipped from CA on Tuesday, and I can see they were in Philadelphia this morning so I should have them by tomorrow at the latest. Thank god, it is killing me having my 3D ready to go but no glasses to view it.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dhicks1* /forum/post/19887377
> 
> 
> I've got a seven year old daughter and the ultra clears fit her great. They also fit adults good as well. I have prescription glasses and have no problem with fit, yet they also fit a child without sliding around or falling off.



Thanks,


I bought a pair of UCs and sold my emitter;


FYI: I sold everything in my Mitts starter kit except the adapter and made almost all my money back.


----------



## Remit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of UCs and sold my emitter;
> 
> 
> FYI: I sold everything in my Mitts starter kit except the adapter and made almost all my money back.



Ordered mine on the 18th .... Still nothing here.


----------



## nickels55

Just got mine. They work great, but I'm not sure that I can live with the rainbow that goes down the right side of my screen. Is this due to the DLP Link technology? I am thinking about returning them for the IR model, any thoughts? Is the PQ that much better the IR glasses to justify the higher cost?


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19916969
> 
> 
> Just got mine. They work great, but I'm not sure that I can live with the rainbow that goes down the right side of my screen. Is this due to the DLP Link technology? I am thinking about returning them for the IR model, any thoughts? Is the PQ that much better the IR glasses to justify the higher cost?



Well if you cannot shut off the DLP Link flash, I am not sure those are the be all either. It seems that it is in the glasses that could have been designed a tad better. Try tilting your head 45* to the left or right while watching and if your setup is like mine it pretty much disappears. I mean just lean your head to the left or right shoulder while looking at the TV and you will see what I mean.


They say the CEs eliminate this but I cannot verify this as I do not have them. I am still evaluating my next move. Since the new Sammy capable Mitsu kit is rather expensive right now, I believe I will stick to the DLP which does not bother me enough with the rainbow to justify that and having IR DLP link flash issues.


----------



## zukikat

If your TV has a DLP-Link on/off setting or the choice between DLP-Link and IR in the 3D Menu's then the DLP-Link signal "issue" for IR glasses setups isn't a problem at all for you.

Even if you don't have that capability on your TV, there is no flash or flicker visible on an IR setup as a result of the DLP-Link signal for TV's like my old Samsung that do not have a DLP-Link on/off setting in the 3D Menu at all. What it does cause is an apparent hue to black and the hue color depends on the brand of TV. Samsungs have a deep dark blood red blended into the black which can be noticed in the credits screens of movies and such and I can never remember if the Mitsu's is a green or blue hue, blue I think.

There's at least one brand of IR glasses that DOES filter it out and eliminate that "problem" but they're crazy expensive.


There are no rainbows with the IR UC Glasses, at least not on my Samsung or my buddy's new 73" DLP Mitsu set with the two different brands of IR glasses being simultaneously used to watch 3D content on both TV's at different times for testing.

There's also no ghosting or haziness that I've ever seen with them either, although being in the incorrect L/R mode does make 3D look hazy and sometimes out of focus to me on my TV with an IR setup.

In the correct L/R mode with an IR setup on my old Samsung DLP TV that can't turn DLP-Link off, I'd say 99.999 % of the time the entire picture looks completely normal, always totally crystal clear, sync is rock solid even with the curtains open with 5 windows in the room during the day and no trees outside, and 3D just works.


Not everything black looks all colored up (tinted from the DLP-Link signal) with an IR setup on a TV that can't disable DLP-Link.

I only notice it on "fade to black" screens and credits screens normally, if at all. I could see where a space movie or space documentary might make it more apparent but I don't even recall seeing it at all during Resident Evil Afterlife or Avatar other than during the credits and it certainly wasn't a distraction at all if it was noticeable or I'd actually remember seeing it...

Plus I have a feeling I'd rather have the hue'd black than rainbows myself, but it really comes down to personal preferences and a personal decision/opinion which is least distracting from the 3D viewing experience or even downright annoying to see.


I strongly encourage people to try more than one brand of glasses and not just one type or the other (DLP-Link "vs" IR)...

There's no one perfect solution for the older TV's that can't disable the DLP-Link signal yet (that doesn't cost a major mint) and what works great for one person might look like total crap to someone else or vice versa.

There is no one "buy this, it's awesome" solution to 3D unless price and total cost is your main concern, in which case you can't beat the DLP-Link UC's for what they do at that price.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nickels55* 
Just got mine. They work great, but I'm not sure that I can live with the rainbow that goes down the right side of my screen. Is this due to the DLP Link technology? I am thinking about returning them for the IR model, any thoughts? Is the PQ that much better the IR glasses to justify the higher cost?
I hear you Nickel. I had the same issue. I own the UC's, Viewsonics, Optoma, and recently received my Crystal Eyes 5. The only DLP Link glasses that eliminate the rainbows are the CE5's. They are fantastic, better contrast, rechargeable via usb as well. They are 2nd in comfort to the UC's for me. Pricey though at $175/pair


----------



## bhalbower

Received my UCs yesterday. They are very comfortable, but I was unable to test them because they accidentally sent IR glasses. They are in the process of exchanging them. I can already tell that I like them more than my Viewsonics so I am going to sell my Viewsonics and buy more pairs of UCs.


----------



## nickels55

I'm about to get the regular 3Dcorp emitter - here's hoping it works well with the UC IR glasses.


----------



## nickels55

Has anyone done a successful exchange with Ultimate3DHeaven? I ordered the DLP Link glasses, but I do not like them. I want to exchange them for an IR model. I wonder if I should just buy two pairs of IR glasses from them and sell the DLP Link ones on ebay instead of buying one new pair or IR glasses and try to exchange the DLP set for an IR set.


Anyone want to buy a slightly used set of UC DLP Link glasses?


----------



## Darin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/19934065
> 
> 
> I was unable to test them because they accidentally sent IR glasses.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19964447
> 
> 
> I ordered the DLP Link glasses, but I do not like them. I want to exchange them for an IR model.



bhalblower, meet nickels55. nickels55, meet bhalbower.


----------



## nickels55

I had posted to him earlier about switching glasses but deleted it after a few days of no response to it.


----------



## Darin

It never works out when I try to play matchmaker.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19964936
> 
> 
> I had posted to him earlier about switching glasses but deleted it after a few days of no response to it.



So sorry I didn't respond. I must have been brain dead when reading the thread. I didn't realize your comment about wanting to exchange your DLP Link glasses for IR model glasses was directed at me. If you sent me a message, I didn’t get it. I only login to AV Forum when I am about to post. I was able to exchange the IR glasses with Ultimate3DHeaven and my DLP-Link glasses are scheduled to arrive today. They refunded me the cost of my return shipping. I am going to try them out tonight. If I like them, I am probably going to put my Viewsonic DLP-Link glasses on Ebay. If they sell, I will be purchasing another pair of the UC DLP Link glasses. Ultimate3DHeaven offered to give me some free 3D blu ray sample discs when I order my second pair to compensate me for their mix up. I might be willing to purchase your pair of glasses instead though. I will post my evaluation of the UC tomorrow.


If your purchase is still very recent, they will exchange them and just charge you 10% restocking fee. If you tell them they were supposed to be IR glasses, maybe you can get them to waive the 10% fee.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I have decided using nVidia and DLP link at the same time is completely unacceptable, so I will be placing my third order with 3DHeaven for more DLP Link glasses.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19965312
> 
> 
> I have decided using nVidia and DLP link at the same time is completely unacceptable, so I will be placing my third order with 3DHeaven for more DLP Link glasses.



FYI: They are completely out right now, but are supposed to get an order of 2,000 in tomorrow.


----------



## nickels55

*bhalbower* no worries about my message, I only left it up for like a day and decided it was risky so I just changed my post the next morning. You'd had to have stalked here to see it.


How did you talk to anyone? My emails to ultimate3dHeaven went ignored.


With a 10% restocking fee and the cost of shipping I'm better off selling them on ebay. They are still pretty much brand new except for a few hours of use. My IR glasses have arrived, so I'll test them tonight and figure out my next move. I will probably just buy two sets of Ultra Clear IR glasses and attempt to exchange the DLP Link set for IR... or off to ebay they go. Not sure yet.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19965475
> 
> *bhalbower* no worries about my message, I only left it up for like a day and decided it was risky so I just changed my post the next morning. You'd had to have stalked here to see it.
> 
> 
> How did you talk to anyone? My emails to ultimate3dHeaven went ignored.
> 
> 
> With a 10% restocking fee and the cost of shipping I'm better off selling them on ebay. They are still pretty much brand new except for a few hours of use. My IR glasses have arrived, so I'll test them tonight and figure out my next move. I will probably just buy two sets of Ultra Clear IR glasses and attempt to exchange the DLP Link set for IR... or off to ebay they go. Not sure yet.



Let me see how things go tonight with my comparison of my Viewsonics to the UCs. If the picture is pretty close and I don’t have any sync issues, I might be willing to make a deal with you for yours.


Communication is a little difficult with Ultimate3DHeaven. They don’t give out a telephone number so all communication is via email. I think that their support staff doesn’t work everyday because some days I would get a response and some days I wouldn’t. I did have to send one of my questions over and over again to get a response.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I was so close to ordering these....


but, in the end? I ended up going with multiple 2 packs of the Xpand 102's.... I'll have 4red and 4 blue. Hopefully the blue will use the same batteries. I did this to make the batteries consistant to what I already own.


On Sat night I found I had dead batteries in 2 of my original red 102's. Took me forever to hunt down the replacements that came with them.


----------



## nickels55

Being on the fence about getting another set of UC DLP Link glasses or this IR model I have a few questions:


1. Rainbows. Are the rainbows as bad with these glasses as the DLP Link ones, non-existent, or only occasionally?


2. Blacks and dark colors - contrast. Do these glasses have reddish blacks and washed out colors? Or, is that something that the flashing DLP Link does that makes this effect on all IR glasses used on DLP Link sets?


I like my DLP set of these glasses, but they do not sync very well in daylight. I can live with that if the picture quality is better on the DLP Link glasses.


Thanks!


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

I'm not seeing any rainbows with my Xpand 102's. I'll try to shoot back through the thread for a more specific description of the rainbows.


----------



## wnielsenbb

the DLP Link flash washes out the picture. You really don't want to mix IR and DLP Link.


The UC glasses use the very standard 2032 battery.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19970928
> 
> 
> the DLP Link flash washes out the picture. You really don't want to mix IR and DLP Link.
> 
> 
> The UC glasses use the very standard 2032 battery.



Since I can't turn off the DLP Link signal, what is the difference if I mix them as long as they both work? If I am only using IR glasses the TV is still sending out the DLP link signal, and the emitter doesn't interfere with the DLP Link glasses. So, I see no good reason not to mix glasses types, especially if you are testing out a bunch of brands like I am doing now.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

If the IR glasses do not block the white flash? Or if the the DLP-Link cannot be turned off? People report a washed out PQ.



I just use DLP-Link glasses and all seems well.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19970961
> 
> 
> Since I can't turn off the DLP Link signal, what is the difference if I mix them as long as they both work? If I am only using IR glasses the TV is still sending out the DLP link signal, and the emitter doesn't interfere with the DLP Link glasses. So, I see no good reason not to mix glasses types, especially if you are testing out a bunch of brands like I am doing now.



If you can't turn off the DLP flash because you have a pre 2010 model, you really should use the DLP-Link glasses. I originally purchanged the Mits starter kit with the IR glasses. When comparing them to the DLP-Link glasses, I sold the IR glasses on Ebay because they washed out the picture significantly.


----------



## jb11

I have two Optoma BG-ZD101's with an Acer front projector, will these Ultra Clear's work along with the Optoma's without inversion problems?


----------



## docquest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elvis Is Alive* /forum/post/19832816
> 
> 
> I received my Viewsonics glasses a couple of days ago and demoed them last night and did some A-B comparisons with the Ultraclears.
> 
> 
> Overall, I give the Viewsonics the slightest of edges. I saw little to no difference in clarity or contrast between the two. Rainbows were almost the same as well. Huge edge to the UCs in comfort and fit. Biggest edge for me with the Viewsonics is little to no color shifting with vertical head tilt unlike the UCs. I still think UCs are great value and perfect for buying for guests. I will be getting the CE4 soon also.




I'm seeing this too with my ultraclear DLP link glasses. As I tilt my head up or down I see fairly large color shift. I don't really notice this when watching a movie becasue my head is stationary, but the fact that it can do it still bothers me. Any theories of what exactly causes this? Is it just a poor coating on the glasses that could be removed maybe?


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb11* /forum/post/19971383
> 
> 
> I have two Optoma BG-ZD101's with an Acer front projector, will these Ultra Clear's work along with the Optoma's without inversion problems?



Yes. DLP-Link glasses in general were designed originally for front projection. If you have a rear project DLP TV, you have to change the signal to reverse in the TV menu because the light is coming from the other direction.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/19971376
> 
> 
> If you can't turn off the DLP flash because you have a pre 2010 model, you really should use the DLP-Link glasses. I originally purchanged the Mits starter kit with the IR glasses. When comparing them to the DLP-Link glasses, I sold the IR glasses on Ebay because they washed out the picture significantly.



This leads me back to thinking there is no inexpensive perfect pair of glasses. Go with IR glasses and live with washed out colors and reddish blacks, or go DLP Link and have sync issues and rainbows.


Looks like I'm stuck with sub-standard 3D until I invest in an expensive set of CrystalEyes 5 glasses at around $175. I have yet to hear of a better DLP Link option in the massive amount of research that I've done on this subject. Geez, you'd think I'm training to teach a class on this...


----------



## Elvis Is Alive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docquest* /forum/post/19971490
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this too with my ultraclear DLP link glasses. As I tilt my head up or down I see fairly large color shift. I don't really notice this when watching a movie becasue my head is stationary, but the fact that it can do it still bothers me. Any theories of what exactly causes this? Is it just a poor coating on the glasses that could be removed maybe?



I have no idea. The Viewsonics are like a vice on my head though, very uncomfortable. The Crystal Eyes 5 DLP Link glasses are by far the best DLP link glasses (no rainbows or color shifting, rechargeable, best contrast, decent comfort 2nd to UC's for me). If I had to rebuy glasses I would buy a pair of CE5's for myself and UC's for the rest.


----------



## wnielsenbb

"As I tilt my head up or down I see fairly large color shift. I don't really notice this when watching a movie becasue my head is stationary, but the fact that it can do it still bothers me."


Umm, If I am driving in my car my DLP Links stop working completely.


----------



## Airboss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/19971862
> 
> 
> This leads me back to thinking there is no inexpensive perfect pair of glasses. Go with IR glasses and live with washed out colors and reddish blacks, or go DLP Link and have sync issues and rainbows.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck with sub-standard 3D until I invest in an expensive set of CrystalEyes 5 glasses at around $175. I have yet to hear of a better DLP Link option in the massive amount of research that I've done on this subject. Geez, you'd think I'm training to teach a class on this...



I have a pair of CE5s and a pair of UC DLPs. I love the CE5s (clearer, stronger colors) but I've found that in dark scenes (i.e. underwater scenes in Piranha 3D, and forest scenes in Legend of the Guardian) the CE5s lose sync quite a bit whereas the UCs don't.


----------



## Spoodily




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Airboss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of CE5s and a pair of UC DLPs. I love the CE5s (clearer, stronger colors) but I've found that in dark scenes (i.e. underwater scenes in Piranha 3D, and forest scenes in Legend of the Guardian) the CE5s lose sync quite a bit whereas the UCs don't.



On what brand of tv?


----------



## Airboss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spoodily* /forum/post/19988390
> 
> 
> On what brand of tv?



Mits 82838, viewing distance 16', moving closer did not seem to make a difference. I've noticed this on at least several different movies, the CE5s always lost sync in the dark scenes. On "Legends of the Guardian" and "How to Train Your Dragon" (especially the beginning) it was so annoying that I had to switch to the UCs.


----------



## Elvis Is Alive

Only time I have any Link issues is with incandescent bulbs that point directly at the glasses. Only then do my UC's lose Link. I, personally, don't have any Link issues with any other DLP Link Glasses (CE5, Viewsonics, Optomas). UC's work wonderfully in diffuse lighting. I usually watch with diffuse lighting or a backlight only so it isn't a problem for me at all.


----------



## wnielsenbb

16' viewing distance :O Can't imagine 3D is worth it at that distance. I sit 7' from my 120" screen.


----------



## BishopLord

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* 
16' viewing distance :O Can't imagine 3D is worth it at that distance. I sit 7' from my 120" screen.
I know. Someone posted a question the other day asking about how the DLP Link would work at a distance of 30 feet with a 120" screen.


Umm....


----------



## nickels55

Like I said before, in daylight my UC Dlp Link glasses have sync problems at 6' if I don't look directly at the TV the entire time. Any slight head movements and the flickering begins.


----------



## docquest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/19984796
> 
> 
> "As I tilt my head up or down I see fairly large color shift. I don't really notice this when watching a movie becasue my head is stationary, but the fact that it can do it still bothers me."
> 
> 
> Umm, If I am driving in my car my DLP Links stop working completely.



I guess I should have a little more specific. Very slight movement of my head up or down causes a visible color shift. So if I tilt my head down to see my remote or see how much popcorn I have left and then back up I will see it. If I yawn or look at my watch I will also see it. Now that I'm aware of the shift I think I more sensitized to it than I was before. Kinda like if you have a dead pixel on your display. Once you know where it is you consistently get distracted by it.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docquest* /forum/post/19990728
> 
> 
> I guess I should have a little more specific. Very slight movement of my head up or down causes a visible color shift. So if I tilt my head down to see my remote or see how much popcorn I have left and then back up I will see it. If I yawn or look at my watch I will also see it. Now that I'm aware of the shift I think I more sensitized to it than I was before. Kinda like if you have a dead pixel on your display. Once you know where it is you consistently get distracted by it.



Have you tried using fresh batteries?


----------



## tenthbowl

Does anyone have a contact email that works for Ultimate 3d Heaven? I also ordered the DLP Link Glasses, but inside the package was the IR version. I have been trying to email them for the past week and no one ever responds. I've tried every email address posted on their website. I finally gave up trying to contact them and I am going to send them back, but now I am not even sure I want replacement glasses, because their customer service is clearly lacking.


----------



## docquest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BishopLord* /forum/post/19990818
> 
> 
> Have you tried using fresh batteries?



I only have a few hours on the glasses so I assume the batteries that came with them were fully charged. I see it on all 5 pairs that I have so it seems more likely thats just how they are. Does anyone have a pair that doesn't show a color shift as they tilt their head up or down?


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenthbowl* /forum/post/19994086
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a contact email that works for Ultimate 3d Heaven? I also ordered the DLP Link Glasses, but inside the package was the IR version. I have been trying to email them for the past week and no one ever responds. I've tried every email address posted on their website. I finally gave up trying to contact them and I am going to send them back, but now I am not even sure I want replacement glasses, because their customer service is clearly lacking.



This one worked for me. He was actually very prompt a few months ago. Good luck.


Yhst-49619517642657


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docquest* /forum/post/19990728
> 
> 
> I guess I should have a little more specific. Very slight movement of my head up or down causes a visible color shift. So if I tilt my head down to see my remote or see how much popcorn I have left and then back up I will see it. If I yawn or look at my watch I will also see it. Now that I'm aware of the shift I think I more sensitized to it than I was before. Kinda like if you have a dead pixel on your display. Once you know where it is you consistently get distracted by it.



Thanks. I just tested this and noted a shift as well. Unlike you it does not really bother me. I have a 3 year old TV that gives me really good 3d on DLP glasses. Yes there is some rainbow and the color shift you pointed out, but for the most part I am still tickled about my ability to watch 3d on my older TV that I never even purchased for that capability.


Again, the shift is now noted but does not bother me as I am watching the program and not looking around. I would guess that it is a polarization thing though. As far as perfection goes, well I will worry about that when there is enough content to warrant that concern.


----------



## tenthbowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/19996661
> 
> 
> This one worked for me. He was actually very prompt a few months ago. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Yhst-49619517642657



Thanks I will try that one.


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *docquest* /forum/post/19990728
> 
> 
> I guess I should have a little more specific. Very slight movement of my head up or down causes a visible color shift. So if I tilt my head down to see my remote or see how much popcorn I have left and then back up I will see it. If I yawn or look at my watch I will also see it. Now that I'm aware of the shift I think I more sensitized to it than I was before. Kinda like if you have a dead pixel on your display. Once you know where it is you consistently get distracted by it.



Yup, I noticed this immediately upon testing my first pair that I just received. Just can't win with DLP Link glasses it seems. Ultra Clear = gradient color shift. Viewsonic = broken arms. Crystal Eyes = expensive. I suppose the ultra clears will be good for the kids or less discriminating guests. On the plus side, they are light and comfortable. No sync or rainbow issues for me either.


I may just have to splurge on a CE5 for myself at some point.


----------



## nickels55

There are a few new "sequels" coming out that I'd wait for before splurging on the CE5 set of glasses. Coming soon are the Optoma ZD201s and the ViewSonic PDG250s:


ViewSonic:
http://www.viewsonic.com/products/projectors/pgd250.htm 


Optoma (unofficial link):
http://www.aboutprojectors.com/news/...01-3d-glasses/ 


Official press release:


> Quote:
> LAS VEGAS | January 6, 2011 | Optoma® Technology, Inc., the #1 selling brand of DLP projectors worldwide, has introduced its ZD201 DLP Link 3D glasses, its second generation of 3D glasses. Offering a lightweight design and increased comfort from interchangeable nose pieces and ear pieces that fold at the temple, the ZD201, which are designed for use with all DLP Link 3D ready projectors, will go on sale in January and carry an end-user price of $99.
> 
> 
> “We learned a lot with our first gen glasses,” said Jon Grodem, Optoma’s senior director of product and marketing. “We’ve been able to refine them by making them more comfortable, more energy efficient, and of course, more stylish. It puts us in a much stronger position to serve the market as it grows.”
> 
> 
> The ZD201 glasses offer one button “on-off” control, will sync with any projector that incorporates DLP Link technology, and operate on one CR2032 battery, which is included.



Both of these glasses will be out any day now for under $100 each. IMO it is worth the wait to see if they improve on the issues for each sets previous models.


----------



## FiveMillionWays

These glasses work flawlessly with my Samsung Dlp.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/19971621
> 
> 
> Yes. DLP-Link glasses in general were designed originally for front projection. If you have a rear project DLP TV, you have to change the signal to reverse in the TV menu because the light is coming from the other direction.



Think about it for just a minute. One eye's image (let's say the left), is sent to the screen and is immediately followed by the opposite (right) image. It does not matter if the screen is rear projection or not. The first image sent will get to the glasses first, no matter if it is a front or rear projection.


I reality, in certain 3D formats, there was never a standard as to which eye image is recorded and sent first. There is only a sync signal to swap views, so if content was recorded right eye first, you will have to switch the polarity manually. It is the source material that determines the polarity.


As it turns out, it seems DLP glasses are set up to begin their sych opposite of most IR glasses, and only one brand that I know of is rumored to swap views with a switch on the glasses themselves.


----------



## nickels55

You can reverse the sync on ViewSonics and also on Crystal Eyes 5 DLP Link glasses via a switch on them. There are many pairs of IR glasses that also do this. There are also a number of IR emitters where you can reverse the sync as well.


If you do your research it shouldn't be a problem mixing certain types of glasses as long as one of them has a reverse sync switch.


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20007696
> 
> 
> There are a few new "sequels" coming out that I'd wait for before splurging on the CE5 set of glasses. Coming soon are the Optoma ZD201s and the ViewSonic PDG250s:



I'm definitely keeping the 250s in mind, though at this point I'm somewhat soured by viewsonic's quality control and apparent overall denial of the problems with the 150s. Really makes it hard for me to send more of my money their way...


----------



## nickels55

That's bad news, as I just got a pair of ViewSonic 150's which should arrive tomorrow.









Price was too good to refuse, even if they stink!


Good news: I found out last night the *UC DLP Link glasses have an off switch*.

I was playing around to see if holding in the power button would reverse the sync, but it just made the glasses turn off. So, there you go. Hold down the power button for a few seconds and they go off. No need to waste power storing them in the on state in their bag.


----------



## bhalbower

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* 
Think about it for just a minute. One eye's image (let's say the left), is sent to the screen and is immediately followed by the opposite (right) image. It does not matter if the screen is rear projection or not. The first image sent will get to the glasses first, no matter if it is a front or rear projection.


I reality, in certain 3D formats, there was never a standard as to which eye image is recorded and sent first. There is only a sync signal to swap views, so if content was recorded right eye first, you will have to switch the polarity manually. It is the source material that determines the polarity.


As it turns out, it seems DLP glasses are set up to begin their sych opposite of most IR glasses, and only one brand that I know of is rumored to swap views with a switch on the glasses themselves.
What you are saying makes sense, but why do DLP front projectors not have an option for reverse, and why do DLP Rear Project TVs have the option? DLP link glasses always work fine with front projection, but you always have to set a rear project TV to reverse mode.


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20013439
> 
> 
> Good news: I found out last night the *UC DLP Link glasses have an off switch*.
> 
> I was playing around to see if holding in the power button would reverse the sync, but it just made the glasses turn off. So, there you go. Hold down the power button for a few seconds and they go off. No need to waste power storing them in the on state in their bag.



True. I thought this had been posted. It works just like you said. I even remove the batteries as I don't have that much content right now. Shut them off, pull the battery until the next use.


I have a pack of 20 2032s on the way for less than $4. That is about the cost of one from Wally. I should be set for a long time when they arrive. What does that tell you about markup?


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/20014451
> 
> 
> What you are saying makes sense, but why do DLP front projectors not have an option for reverse, and why do DLP Rear Project TVs have the option? DLP link glasses always work fine with front projection, but you always have to set a rear project TV to reverse mode.



This is a very good observation. I have to use mode 2 on my setup. I don't know what front projectors have but for me it is mode 2 with the DLP glasses. Kind of makes me wonder WTH the mode 1 will work with because I have not found it. Anyone?


Edit: as soon as I read this I realized it may just be to synch with IR glasses. That probably is it and then you need DLP link glasses that can switch to work along with IR glases. Am I wrong here?


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

just wanted to say, thanks for all the info


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20018459
> 
> 
> This is a very good observation. I have to use mode 2 on my setup. I don't know what front projectors have but for me it is mode 2 with the DLP glasses. Kind of makes me wonder WTH the mode 1 will work with because I have not found it. Anyone?
> 
> 
> Edit: as soon as I read this I realized it may just be to synch with IR glasses. That probably is it and then you need DLP link glasses that can switch to work along with IR glases. Am I wrong here?



You are correct. Mode 1 is for IR glasses and Mode 2 (Reverse) is for DLP-Link glasses. I bought two pairs of Viewsonic glasses because they have an option to switch the polarity. I was planning to use them with IR glasses, but changed my mind and sold my emitter and IR glasses because the difference in picture quality was drastic.


Where did you buy a pack of 20 2032s for less than $4? I need to buy some.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bhalbower* 
Where did you buy a pack of 20 2032s for less than $4? I need to buy some.
I ordered them from Deal Extreme . I have yet to get them though as they are in Hong Kong and shipping can take 10-21 days. If there is any problem with them I will be sure to post about it.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/20014451
> 
> 
> What you are saying makes sense, but why do DLP front projectors not have an option for reverse, and why do DLP Rear Project TVs have the option? DLP link glasses always work fine with front projection, but you always have to set a rear project TV to reverse mode.










Front projectors do have the option.


I don't own a front projector, but I checked the owner's manual for an Acer DLP front projector, and it does in fact have a reverse setting. It is mentioned on the bottom of page 19. The menu item is Sync L/R and the term they use is "Invert".

ftp://ftp.acerafrica.com/projector/h...60user_enu.pdf 

*Edit:* I also checked an Optoma (Model HD66) manual, and the reverse mode is mentioned at the bottom of page 28. It is called "3D Sync. Invert".

http://www.aboutprojectors.com/pdf/o...d66-manual.pdf


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20018459
> 
> 
> This is a very good observation... [snip]



See my post, above.


----------



## bhalbower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20032189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front projectors do have the option.
> 
> 
> I don't own a front projector, but I checked the owner's manual for an Acer DLP front projector, and it does in fact have a reverse setting. It is mentioned on the bottom of page 19. The menu item is Sync L/R and the term they use is "Invert".
> 
> ftp://ftp.acerafrica.com/projector/h...60user_enu.pdf
> 
> *Edit:* I also checked an Optoma (Model HD66) manual, and the reverse mode is mentioned at the bottom of page 28. It is called "3D Sync. Invert".
> 
> http://www.aboutprojectors.com/pdf/o...d66-manual.pdf



That's interesting. Not to be argumentative, I am sure you are correct in your understanding of the reason for reverse, but to flush out a better understanding:


In other threads I participate in, I have read that DLP-link glasses always sync in standard mode on DLP projectors. (I wasn't even aware that they had an option for reverse).


Why do IR glasses sync in standard mode on a DLP Rear Projection TV and DLP-Link glasses need to be set to reverse?


----------



## nickels55

To anyone reading this thread I can now 100% confirm that putting a small layer of film in front of the lenses removes the rainbow effect. I used a thin, clear sheet of laminate, and now my glasses are this close to perfect thanks to the absence of the rainbow. See my thread about removing the rainbows for details.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhalbower* /forum/post/20039493
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Not to be argumentative, I am sure you are correct in your understanding of the reason for reverse, but to flush out a better understanding:
> 
> 
> In other threads I participate in, I have read that DLP-link glasses always sync in standard mode on DLP projectors. (I wasn't even aware that they had an option for reverse).
> 
> 
> Why do IR glasses sync in standard mode on a DLP Rear Projection TV and DLP-Link glasses need to be set to reverse?



You'll have to ask the folks at Texas Instruments, as they came up with the protocols for DLP-Link™. You may get the same answer as why Panasonic glasses don't work with Samsung, and Samsung's don't work with Sony, and Sony's don't work with.... etc., etc.,etc.


----------



## wnielsenbb

DLP rear projectors work fine, I believe due to the checkerboard thing. Not sure at all. On DLP projectors the eyes are reversed 50% of the time, so you need to reverse them.


----------



## TatorTot

newb here so please be nice











I have a mitsubishi 60C10 60inch tv


from reading this thread and others


i could either buy the $400 starter kit



or just buy this for $100


Mitsubishi 3DA-1 3D Adapter Pack
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...A1J7WSBJHTGUFA 



now i need the glasses right



so im gong to buy 2 pairs of these
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html 


for $108




is this all i need?


i already have the 3D content


----------



## nickels55

Yes, but buy it from amazon not the third party, it's "Prime" and cheaper:
http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-3DA...dp/B003S3RKZ4/ 


Make sure you get the DLP Link glasses, not the IR ones *:
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html 

(*Unless your set has a built-in IR emitter)


3DA-1 Adapter and a set of DLP Link glasses and your all set.


----------



## tenthbowl

I originally ordered these glasses over a month ago, but they sent the wrong kind. After getting no responses to my emails, I decided to to mail my glasses back. That was 12 days ago, since I live in CA, the package was delivered to their P.O. Box the next day (I checked the package's delivery confirmation number to make sure). I thought I would get the replacement pair in a couple of days since I live in CA, but its been 10 days and I haven't gotten anything and they have not responded to my emails. I do not know what is going on with the company, but I am on the verge of requesting a charge back from my credit card company. At the very least they should send a courtesy email to let me know the status of my replacement. Not happy at all.


----------



## franja

they are the best at that "at not responding" and they probably will credit you back but retuning the items they will charge you like 30% so expect only no more than 65% of your money.


they did that to me.so careful in need to return.


and 3dtv has glasses as good

http://cgi.ebay.com/Samsung-Mitsubis...item256113c27e 


or even better than theirs and they have an excellent customer service.


franja


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tenthbowl* /forum/post/20057927
> 
> 
> I originally ordered these glasses over a month ago, but they sent the wrong kind. After getting no responses to my emails, I decided to to mail my glasses back. That was 12 days ago, since I live in CA, the package was delivered to their P.O. Box the next day (I checked the package's delivery confirmation number to make sure). I thought I would get the replacement pair in a couple of days since I live in CA, but its been 10 days and I haven't gotten anything and they have not responded to my emails. I do not know what is going on with the company, but I am on the verge of requesting a charge back from my credit card company. At the very least they should send a courtesy email to let me know the status of my replacement. Not happy at all.



WOW, sorry to hear that. I haven't been on their site or emailed him since before christmas. Maybe he's gone downhill .... dunno

because previously all my emails were responded to within 24hrs and he even gave me free batteries to boot. I ordered twice from him and now have 4 pairs of ultra clears, which are great

i hope you get your issue sorted out


----------



## nickels55

I just ordered glasses from them, and they arrived very quickly. The sheet had a different email address. Try it, maybe you'll have better luck

[email protected]


----------



## TatorTot

I ordered 2 pairs yesterday and it says"it ships in 2-3 days


Is this normal


----------



## tenthbowl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20060765
> 
> 
> I just ordered glasses from them, and they arrived very quickly. The sheet had a different email address. Try it, maybe you'll have better luck
> 
> [email protected]dheaven.com



Thanks I will try that one. The website has like 3 different contact emails, but I haven't seen that one yet. Also I see that they recently updated the web page for the product (UC DLP Link Glasses) saying the product will be back in stock on March 4, 2011. This is probably the reason for the delay, but they should have at least emailed me this information when they received my returned product.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just ordered glasses from them, and they arrived very quickly. The sheet had a different email address. Try it, maybe you'll have better luck
> 
> [email protected]



Is this one guy working out of his basement or a big company?


----------



## nickels55

My weird experience:


I just noticed my glasses are labelled differently. My first pair says : Ultra Clear DLP Link on the bag and side of the glasses:
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-4961951..._2145_23377392 


My latest pair says Ultra Clear HD on the bag and glasses:
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-4961951..._2145_35549877 


According to the site ( http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html ) the second set are not DLP Link glasses, but they are. I have my IR emitter covered and they work fine.


Try and explain that one???


----------



## TatorTot

What kind of batteries do the glasses use?


----------



## HTFAN007

They use the button type battery # 2032 available at Target, Walmart, and others.


----------



## Wildfrog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20066479
> 
> 
> What kind of batteries do the glasses use?



CR2032 a very common inexpensive battery. I can usually find a pack of 10 for 3 to 5 dollars on sites such as meritline.


----------



## Shtopor

I ordered my 3 pairs of DLP link glasses on 4 of february and they shiped them on 9th,

though Carl responded and said they were already sent on 7.02.2011.

They did throw a few spare batteries though.

Glasses work perfect with my 120Hz Acer H5360 720p DLP projector. No

gosting, I mean ZERO. I have 106" screen and Avatar looks gorgeous, just

like in RealD theater. When I wathced Avatar on 58" plasma in 3D, everything looked like small people in aquarium. Guys if you want real 3D go for projector

its head and shoulders above all those 60-65 inchers.


----------



## TatorTot

I can't wait to get my glasses


Wish carl would hurry up lol


----------



## TatorTot

In my mitsubishi 3d menu theres an option to use standard or reverse


With these glasses which one should i use?



I have some half mkv files & im going to watch Comcast 3d content too


----------



## NBuckmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20073234
> 
> 
> In my mitsubishi 3d menu theres an option to use standard or reverse
> 
> 
> With these glasses which one should i use?
> 
> 
> 
> I have some half mkv files & im going to watch Comcast 3d content too



It depends on the content. On my system, WinDVD, which has a setting for what kind of display is used, Standard is correct. For Uverse, Reverse works best.


Switch between the two, and one will have a much better 3d effect than the other....


----------



## TatorTot

Is anybody else still waiting over a week for there glasses to ship?


----------



## tntortiz8809




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20084539
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still waiting over a week for there glasses to ship?




The website states the glasses will ship March 4th. Ordered my first paid of UCs before they were back ordered and got them yesterday.


My viewing room was completely dark and I sit around 15' from my 82738, ZERO sync issues whatsoever. I didn't even have problems when I looked over to grab my drink. The picture was very good, no rainbows for me, however my wife wears glasses and had some trouble fitting the UCs over her prescription glasses. Other than the prescription glasses issue, they UCs were comfortable.


I'm getting ready to order CE5s, so I'll let you know how they compare.


----------



## babrown92

I ordered late Saturday and my glasses shipped Monday.


----------



## SvtFoci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20084539
> 
> 
> Is anybody else still waiting over a week for there glasses to ship?



I am, but what suck is nobody is returning my emails inquiring about it.


----------



## TatorTot

Maybe carl is on vacation


----------



## TatorTot

Finally my order was shipped today


I hope this 3D business was worthed



Last 3D i saw was in the early 90's in universal studios Florida, they had a terminator show with 3D glasses


----------



## Nick [D]vB

Anyone having sync problems might want to give this a shot:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=20089749


----------



## XRA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SvtFoci* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am, but what suck is nobody is returning my emails inquiring about it.



Yeah, it took me awhile to get an email response as well. Will definitely order 2 more pair though.


----------



## tenthbowl

Still waiting for a response or replacement. I sent in another email today, but considering their past behavior I don't think I will get a response. If I don't get anything by next week I am going to request a charge back. Not happy at all. I do not think I will every order from them again.


----------



## babrown92

Mine arrived yesterday. They work great with my Samsung LED set. Quite comfortable as well.


----------



## TatorTot

How did the glasses arrive in the mail


In a box?


How big is the box?


Can it fit in a small P.O Box


----------



## The Manchild

I ordered 4 pairs of the Ultra-Clear DLP LINK Wireless 3D Glasses. They arrived today and upon opening the glasses they say Ultra-Clear HD on the side and do not say DLP LINK. Immediately my reaction is that they have sent the IR version just like many others on here.


I e-mailed Carl immediately asking for the correct versions to be resent. He responded quickly and indicated that on the front of the glasses I should see a clear receiver and not a black one as this will indicate that the glasses are in fact DLP link. The receiver on the front of my glasses are in fact clear. However he then went on to say that he outside sticker on the glasses should say DLP link. As mentioned above they don't they say Ultra-Clear HD which is what should be found on the IR version.


So is this just a case of the wrong sticker being placed on all 4 pairs of the glasses, but in fact my glasses are the DLP LINK version ? Does the clear receiver on the front indicate that these are in fact the DLP link version. Unfortunately I have no real way to test them at the moment as I'm still awaiting the arrival of my 3D-XL.


Any input in helping to determine if these in fact are the DLP LINK version would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dhicks1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot*
How did the glasses arrive in the mail


In a box?


How big is the box?


Can it fit in a small P.O Box
Mine fit in an apartment mailbox so a PO box should be fine


----------



## makav911

i ordered 2 pairs and i must say the quality is pretty good. these even fit better on my 4 year old son the samsung ones, haha! but yeeah can't complain for the price, and delivery was fast too...no issues!


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Manchild* /forum/post/20098907
> 
> 
> I ordered 4 pairs of the Ultra-Clear DLP LINK Wireless 3D Glasses. They arrived today and upon opening the glasses they say Ultra-Clear HD on the side and do not say DLP LINK. .....



Next time look up!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post20066346 


Same thing happened to me. The glasses and bag say Ultra Clear HD, but they are in fact DLP Link glasses.


----------



## TatorTot

I just got my glasses


But i dont understand how they work



When i press the power button, are the shades suppose to dark?


I went into tv settings turned 3D & dlp link on


But in the glasses the image still looks like theres 2 screens side by side is not one


I have the mitsubishi 3d adapter



In the 3D adapter remote when i press the 3D button screen changes like side by side or normal one picture


But i played a couple of movies like avatar half sbs but i didnt see any effects


I pressed the power button on the glasses until the lenses went black, is that how it is?


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20112882
> 
> 
> I just got my glasses
> 
> 
> But i dont understand how they work
> 
> 
> 
> When i press the power button, are the shades suppose to dark?
> 
> 
> I went into tv settings turned 3D & dlp link on
> 
> 
> But in the glasses the image still looks like theres 2 screens side by side is not one
> 
> 
> I have the mitsubishi 3d adapter
> 
> 
> 
> In the 3D adapter remote when i press the 3D button screen changes like side by side or normal one picture
> 
> 
> But i played a couple of movies like avatar half sbs but i didnt see any effects
> 
> 
> I pressed the power button on the glasses until the lenses went black, is that how it is?



On the adapter you must choose the type of 3D you are viewing. If your source is Side by Side then choose the side by side icon's on your adapter. This should merge the two images into one. If you see two side by side images then your adapter has not converted them yet, The glasses do not do that part of the conversion.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhetman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> On the adapter you must choose the type of 3D you are viewing. If your source is Side by Side then choose the side by side icon's on your adapter. This should merge the two images into one. If you see two side by side images then your adapter has not converted them yet, The glasses do not do that part of the conversion.



Ok i got that part


But are the shades suppose to turn dark? Or clear


Cause when there dark , the picture is not so bright


Like i read about the movie monsters and aliens and people sayd in the beginning of the movie theres a scene where the ball pops out


But i dont see that effect it looks normal


Also in avatar, nothing pops out


----------



## TatorTot

I think i got the hang of it


But the picture looks too dark sometimes i have to put contrast & brightness all the way up


But im not getting that wow factor, maybe i need contacts lenses I dont know


But the picture does have more depth


----------



## nickels55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot* 
I think i got the hang of it


But the picture looks too dark sometimes i have to put contrast & brightness all the way up


But im not getting that wow factor, maybe i need contacts lenses I dont know


But the picture does have more depth
Have you made sure that the TV is in the right 3D mode? For these glasses on my set I have to press the 3D button twice for INV mode - or Mode 2. In normal 3D mode the sync is reversed for IR glasses and the 3D doesn't look right.


An easy test is to flip your glasses and wear them upside down while your watching something. If it looks better then turn them back around and switch the 3D mode on your set.


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Have you made sure that the TV is in the right 3D mode? For these glasses on my set I have to press the 3D button twice for INV mode - or Mode 2. In normal 3D mode the sync is reversed for IR glasses and the 3D doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> An easy test is to flip your glasses and wear them upside down while your watching something. If it looks better then turn them back around and switch the 3D mode on your set.



I selected the mode that says Left & Right


In that mode the picture merged into one


In the other modes , theres 2 pictures side by side or is upside down


But the glasses have to go dark in order to work right?


----------



## peterbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shtopor* /forum/post/20067529
> 
> 
> I ordered my 3 pairs of DLP link glasses on 4 of february and they shiped them on 9th,
> 
> though Carl responded and said they were already sent on 7.02.2011.
> 
> They did throw a few spare batteries though.
> 
> Glasses work perfect with my 120Hz Acer H5360 720p DLP projector. No
> 
> gosting, I mean ZERO. I have 106" screen and Avatar looks gorgeous, just
> 
> like in RealD theater. When I wathced Avatar on 58" plasma in 3D, everything looked like small people in aquarium. Guys if you want real 3D go for projector
> 
> its head and shoulders above all those 60-65 inchers.



How do you know when they ship,I can't check my account?

Getting worried!!!!


----------



## TatorTot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterbus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you know when they ship,I can't check my account?
> 
> Getting worried!!!!



You get an email with a link to a yahoo page that has a tracking number



I got 2 emails when i made the order & when it shipped


----------



## peterbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20120783
> 
> 
> You get an email with a link to a yahoo page that has a tracking number
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 emails when i made the order & when it shipped



Ordered 3 pairs 3 days ago,paid with pay pal ,no emails,no word!


----------



## msusparty

Apparently there is a difference when you use paypal verus their online checkout. I ordered 4 pairs of glasses yesterday through their checkout system and got a confirmation email and then an item shipped email within an hour. I also exchanged emails with Carl on Monday and he responded within a couple hours. You should email him again to see what the status is. They definitely have the DLP Link glasses in stock.


----------



## nickels55

I've ordered with them and paid through paypal on Feb. 18, 2011 22:23:32 PST. The email from paypal confirming my purchase came on Saturday, February 19, 2011 1:23 AM. The email from Ultimate 3D Heaven with shipping info came on Saturday, February 19, 2011 1:23 AM.


Check your spam, the email subject is "order yhst-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxx from Yhst-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx" (I removed the numbers and replaced them with x)


----------



## peterbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msusparty* /forum/post/20121795
> 
> 
> Apparently there is a difference when you use paypal verus their online checkout. I ordered 4 pairs of glasses yesterday through their checkout system and got a confirmation email and then an item shipped email within an hour. I also exchanged emails with Carl on Monday and he responded within a couple hours. You should email him again to see what the status is. They definitely have the DLP Link glasses in stock.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20122166
> 
> 
> I've ordered with them and paid through paypal on Feb. 18, 2011 22:23:32 PST. The email from paypal confirming my purchase came on Saturday, February 19, 2011 1:23 AM. The email from Ultimate 3D Heaven with shipping info came on Saturday, February 19, 2011 1:23 AM.
> 
> 
> Check your spam, the email subject is "order yhst-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxx from Yhst-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx" (I removed the numbers and replaced them with
> 
> x)



Cheers,I'm in Ireland so a long way off,if you think that there is nothing to worry about then ok,il keep an eye on the spam filters!


----------



## peterbus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peterbus* /forum/post/20122731
> 
> 
> Cheers,I'm in Ireland so a long way off,if you think that there is nothing to worry about then ok,il keep an eye on the spam filters!



Just got reply from Carl ,everything seems ok,thanks for your help,will let you know how the glasses work!


----------



## Jwoo38

Maybe someone can help me out. I've read through this thread and a few others about the Ultra Clear DLP link glasses and after combing through everything I decided to give them a try. Ordering was easy and they arrived rather quickly. However, I'm getting nothing in the way of 3D effects. Not even the slightest bit of added depth.


I'm completely new to the realm of 3d viewing and how everything works but I'm unsure if the glasses are even working correclty.


When they are turned on and the TV is in 3D mode with DLP selected then glasses go dark and then one lens stays dark the entire time. Switching the TV to reverse the signal just darkens the other lens and brightens the one that was dark before. Is this the sync issue I'm reading about and if so how can I correct this to get them to work? Or is this just a bad set of glasses. Both pairs I ordered do the exact same thing.


Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.


----------



## TatorTot

Do these work over regular glasses?


Can you wear these 3D glasses over regular glasses


----------



## dhicks1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do these work over regular glasses?
> 
> 
> Can you wear these 3D glasses over regular glasses



I wear glasses and have no problem with my ultra clears or optomas. The ultra clears are quite comfortable even over RX glasses


----------



## darelian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jwoo38* /forum/post/20131476
> 
> 
> Maybe someone can help me out. I've read through this thread and a few others about the Ultra Clear DLP link glasses and after combing through everything I decided to give them a try. Ordering was easy and they arrived rather quickly. However, I'm getting nothing in the way of 3D effects. Not even the slightest bit of added depth.
> 
> 
> I'm completely new to the realm of 3d viewing and how everything works but I'm unsure if the glasses are even working correclty.
> 
> 
> When they are turned on and the TV is in 3D mode with DLP selected then glasses go dark and then one lens stays dark the entire time. Switching the TV to reverse the signal just darkens the other lens and brightens the one that was dark before. Is this the sync issue I'm reading about and if so how can I correct this to get them to work? Or is this just a bad set of glasses. Both pairs I ordered do the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.



I have just received Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses and they are working great .. What's you set up? Source .. DVD or Cable/Sat? What kind of TV?


I have a Mits WD 73737 DLP set and a Panasonic DMP-BDT100 DVD player. This player outputs checkerboard format 3d signals whihc is what the Mits DLP sets are designed to receive (You need an adapter for other 3d formats). I turn on 3d on my TV and select inverse for the glasses. Once the glasses are turned on (little button on left arm) and you look toward the screen (to receive the sync signal) they work great.


----------



## darelian

Sounds like you may have a problem with source type. You need to check the output format of your source and make sure the TV is set to receive that format (Side by Side, checkerboard, etc.)

Also confirm DLP is turned on on yout TV set.


----------



## darelian

I wera them over a pair of progressive lens. My frames are relatively small and have no probem. It's a trade off .. The Ultra Clear are nice light galsses that are not too geeky looking but if you wear "Big" glasses, they might not fit well over them. Some of the other glasses are bigger and will accomodate corrective glasses but the "Geek Factor" is way higher


----------



## Jwoo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darelian* /forum/post/20134294
> 
> 
> I have just received Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses and they are working great .. What's you set up? Source .. DVD or Cable/Sat? What kind of TV?
> 
> 
> I have a Mits WD 73737 DLP set and a Panasonic DMP-BDT100 DVD player. This player outputs checkerboard format 3d signals whihc is what the Mits DLP sets are designed to receive (You need an adapter for other 3d formats). I turn on 3d on my TV and select inverse for the glasses. Once the glasses are turned on (little button on left arm) and you look toward the screen (to receive the sync signal) they work great.




Thanks for the reply. I think I may have figured out the problem. Apparently the converter box from the cable company is not able to transmit 3D even though they said it was when I switched it out. Now I just have to wait until they get more in stock.


----------



## Mugenstylus1

Has anyone found any pair of these cheaper then $60.00 want to pick up two for guests. Thanks!


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mugenstylus1* /forum/post/20153136
> 
> 
> Has anyone found any pair of these cheaper then $60.00 want to pick up two for guests. Thanks!



Only on Ebay, the set is old and terrible looking, and you need an emitter to use them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/3D-LCD-WIRELESS-...item255a73241a 


Ive seen plenty of Optoma ZD101s on there also, but for that price you will not be able to buy-it-now and they will most likely be a used/refurbished set.


That price range is simply not that feasible at this time. The UC's are the best bang for the buck.


If you like Star Trek NG -
http://ultimate3dheaven.com/xhapa.html


----------



## brazen17

Ordered six pair yesterday. Hope they are as good as they have been made out to be!


----------



## Jwoo38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jwoo38* /forum/post/20139451
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I think I may have figured out the problem. Apparently the converter box from the cable company is not able to transmit 3D even though they said it was when I switched it out. Now I just have to wait until they get more in stock.



I just wanted to post an update after getting my setup corrected. Using a Mitsubishi 65738 these glasses worked great even in the daytime with heavy light. I did lose sync once and a while but nothing prolonged or problematic. For the price I'm highly impressed.


----------



## Augerhandle

I just noticed these are now available on amazon (for about $5 more, including shipping), in case anyone is more comfortable ordering through them.

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate3DHeav.../dp/B004RBV2J6


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20168529
> 
> 
> I just noticed these are now available on amazon (for about $5 more, including shipping), in case anyone is more comfortable ordering through them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate3DHeav.../dp/B004RBV2J6



Nice find, I like that they're shipped by Amazon, great for Prime members.


----------



## Pthug

Just ordered a set of two of these earlier this week, shipping took about 2 days. After reading about some problems and shaky ordering/delivery process it's good to see my experience has gone great. They work perfectly in my set up of a 65C9 and the basic adapter I got off ebay for $60 since all the new 2010 owners are gutting their starter packs. They synced instantly and I have had no issues with them disconnecting. The build quality is nice but as with most electronic components I would want the kids to handle them without supervison. Now all I need is content, sure wish netflix would add 3d to there library.


----------



## Bigplay

Just got them, love them. wish I would have bought them 1st. Could have saved some money but oh well lesson learned. I'll be buying these from now on.


----------



## donn_l

Just received my 1st pair of UCs. Not an expert by any means, but so far I can't see why anyone would spend $175 on a pair of glasses when you could get these $65 shipped. After figuring out that the TV doesn't save the settings when switching between inputs these glasses worked great! I have a Mits. 60738 and a PS3. Played NBA 2K11, watched Tangled Blu-ray 3D, and a DVR recording of a basketball game on ESPN3D. All looked great and they never lost sync. It's only been a day but I am ordering 3 more pair of these.


btw I ordered mine directly from the website and had no problems. Save yourself $10 a pair and order from Ultimate 3D heaven instead of Amazon.


----------



## rjyap

Received 4 pairs or UC DLP-Link glasses today. So far the glasses sync perfectly with Acer H5360BD + 114" Carada Brilliant White (1.4 gain) screen. I done some simple test by turning my head to left for 3 seconds and to the right for another 3 seconds and the glasses didn't loose any sync. This is done in a completely dark room.


Glasses is comfortable and I wear it over my prescription glasses without problem. Thru out the whole movie, I don't loose the sync or get the image inverted. The only con I can see is when I project a black image and if your eye ball look at the edge of the glasses, you will see the image is slightly brighter. You wouldn't notice this when watching a movie or playing game.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Are you saying you have the new Acer 5360BD?


----------



## rjyap

Yep. I wrote a simple review in H5360BD thread. So far it work great with most of the format, 1.4a frame packing, 720p and 1080p SBS, Over/Under and also possible to input 720p 120hz. 3DTV Play work just fine.


----------



## brazen17

Received 6 pair and they all worked as advertised. No problems with synching and comfortable to wear. Don't think I could have done any better at any price.


Ordered one additional pair!


----------



## firef4ly

Has anyone received the brand new Ultra-Clears (Samsung IR Version) that they have on the site now? I'm guessing they are lighter , but I am also wondering if they have improved on anything else too. I do see that the new style is rechargable.

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html 


I plan on ordering 2 pair next week as my inital purchase for my Samsung un55c7000. Seeing that I do not own a pair of their old style it will be hard for me to compare and contrast.

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html


----------



## nickels55

I did start this thread when they were announced:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1322245 


Nothing has changed since so it pretty much died out.


----------



## brazen17

Ok. Have read through several threads after trying various search options and can't confirm a question I have. It looks like I need to buy the 3da-1 mits converter to watch 3d content over cox cable. No biggie there but the question is after it converts the over-under signal to checkerboard will the DLP link glasses still work? Seems like it should but since the converter comes with an IR emitter I am not 100% sure. I will NOT buy 7 more pair of glasses! I have the UC DLP link glasses and like them very much.


----------



## nickels55

You can buy the 3DA-1 without an IR emitter. It just converts everything to checkerboard. Your TVs DLP Link still works the same.


----------



## brazen17

That's great to hear and confirms what I thought! Do you know who sales the 3DA-1 as a stand alone item? I always see it packaged with the emitter and HDMI cable.


----------



## nickels55

Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Mitsubishi-3DA...dp/B003S3RKZ4/ 


and they are all over Ebay.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mugenstylus1* /forum/post/20153136
> 
> 
> Has anyone found any pair of these cheaper then $60.00 want to pick up two for guests. Thanks!



I just checked, and they're going for *$49.95* now!

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html


----------



## JS_racer

yep, ordered 2 yesterday. great price but had a hell of a time between these or the ce5. this will be my first intro to 3d. got the 3da-1 adapter on the way also for the ps3 to my 67a750 Sammy.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JS_racer* /forum/post/20320036
> 
> 
> yep, ordered 2 yesterday. great price but had a hell of a time between these or the ce5. this will be my first intro to 3d. got the 3da-1 adapter on the way also for the ps3 to my 67a750 Sammy.



Also bought 2 yesterday (for my Panny 110) and have a 3da-1 on the way for Directv via a Mits 65"


----------



## gadgetscom

Want to thank everyone for their reviews and information provided.

I'm also looking to buy a couple of the DLP link glasses. They do come with the battery, cloth case, and cloth wipe right? Probably a silly question, but I just wanted to make sure. Also, it seems like the warranty is for 90 days. Has anyone had any problems with these glasses beyond the 90 days? I emailed Carl with similar questions but have not received a reply and figured I'd ask all of you. Thanks in advance for the replies!


----------



## ashunte23

Had them since beginning of Feb, only problem so far is some kind of scratch my son put on his, loving them so far! Battery-check, Cloth case-check, wipe cloth.....nope not with mine


----------



## Seth F.

I ordered another two pairs on Friday for $59.99 each, saw they had gone down in price to $49.99 on Sunday.


Contacted them and they had no problem refunding me the difference and they were very fast to respond to my emails.


----------



## wanab









Why is the Xpand 102 have a dark green tint to lens. The Optoma ZD101 are more lighter and the VIP emitter lenses are lighter yet ? Have glasses but Acer 5360 here Friday--maybe. Why is there such a difference how dark lenses are?


----------



## Blue Rain

I'm buying a set of the Rechargable Ultra-Clear HD glasses and wondering if they are really clear color more than other glasses.


The thing is I wear prescription glasses which already have a slight tint to them

so I need the lightest clear colored glasses possible.


----------



## DLove23

Do these DLP link glasses remove the red tint issue? I just got the new Mits starter set compatible with my Samsung 67 LED and the red tint is the only issue really bugging me. Would love to get rid of that.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLove23* /forum/post/20325347
> 
> 
> Do these DLP link glasses remove the red tint issue? I just got the new Mits starter set compatible with my Samsung 67 LED and the red tint is the only issue really bugging me. Would love to get rid of that.



The DLP Link UC glasses 100% YES - not sure about the IR version. The red tint is totally removed on my HTL-6187s Sammy. The tint is very bad on my set in 3D mode.


I made a short youtube clip showing them in action on my set:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iItYJK_3os 


You can clearly see the red tint being removed by the UC glasses about 30 seconds into the video.


As for the rainbows, check the other thread on the trick to removing that!


----------



## gtpooleltc

Tangled is my first movie using Ultra-Clear DLP glasses and I'm having an intermitant sync problem. The sync drops out for a couple of seconds and then returns. This happens a dozen times or so in the whole movie. Except for these brief dropouts everything else is great. If I rewind the movie the sync loss is at the exact same spot in the movie. I'm using a Mits WD-82838 (firmware 12.08) with a Sony BDP-S470 player (firmware 752). I changed the batteries in the glasses, darkened the room, lightened the room, moved closer to the TV... same problem. I'll probably send the disk back, but I was curious if anyone else had this problem with the movie Tangled or any other Disney 3D movie.


----------



## prashp1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20313344
> 
> 
> You can buy the 3DA-1 without an IR emitter. It just converts everything to checkerboard. Your TVs DLP Link still works the same.



Hello. In addition to Mits 65C9 DLP, I also have Sony 3D LED/LCD TV. Will 3DA-1 without an IR emitter working with Sony 3D TV which is not DLP. Thanks


----------



## DLove23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20325690
> 
> 
> The DLP Link UC glasses 100% YES - not sure about the IR version. The red tint is totally removed on my HTL-6187s Sammy. The tint is very bad on my set in 3D mode.
> 
> 
> I made a short youtube clip showing them in action on my set:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iItYJK_3os
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the red tint being removed by the UC glasses about 30 seconds into the video.
> 
> 
> As for the rainbows, check the other thread on the trick to removing that!



Good looking out man, thanks for the tips!


----------



## nickels55

Quote:

Originally Posted by *prashp1* 
Hello. In addition to Mits 65C9 DLP, I also have Sony 3D LED/LCD TV. Will 3DA-1 without an IR emitter working with Sony 3D TV which is not DLP. Thanks
I do not know your set, but just know the 3DA-1 has one function only: to convert various 3D formats such as side-by-side or top-bottom checkerboard format which was the only 3D format supported by earlier sets. Does your new Sony even need the 3DA-1? I doubt it. To use it on my Sammy I had to change my TV's EDID to match a Mitsubishi set in order to work. So the 3DA-1 probably will not even work on the Sony and may not even be needed.


Some sets have emitters built in, some use DLP Link, some sets just have a 3-pin VESA port for connecting a 3D emitter.


If your set needs an emitter for 3D glasses to work, it will still need it with the 3DA-1.


----------



## gadgetscom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20325690
> 
> 
> The DLP Link UC glasses 100% YES - not sure about the IR version. The red tint is totally removed on my HTL-6187s Sammy. The tint is very bad on my set in 3D mode.
> 
> 
> I made a short youtube clip showing them in action on my set:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iItYJK_3os
> 
> 
> You can clearly see the red tint being removed by the UC glasses about 30 seconds into the video.
> 
> 
> As for the rainbows, check the other thread on the trick to removing that!



Sorry, could you provide a link to the "other thread." I didn't realize there was one (perhaps I'm blind). But I'm interested in reading about it. Thanks!


Ordered two glasses and hope to have them in a day or two!


----------



## DLove23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetscom* /forum/post/20328283
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you provide a link to the "other thread." I didn't realize there was one (perhaps I'm blind). But I'm interested in reading about it. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Ordered two glasses and hope to have them in a day or two!


 I think this is the link you're looking for


----------



## gadgetscom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLove23* /forum/post/20330149
> 
> I think this is the link you're looking for



Thanks for the link! Does the rainbow appear with only certain TV's or is it just a universal issue? I've got a Mitsu 65C9.


----------



## DLove23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgetscom* /forum/post/20332350
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! Does the rainbow appear with only certain TV's or is it just a universal issue? I've got a Mitsu 65C9.



I have the Samsung 67a750 so I don't know. I'm actually just running the basic Mits 100S starter set with this, so the only glasses I know are the ones provided. I'm leaning towards trying these, I guess, but the color shift/sync issues still worry me. I was actually going to order a set of the CE4 assuming the emitter from these would work with both, but found out different on that as well...so I'm quite annoyed right now.


To anyone with experience with both -



How does the picture quality of the CE4 compare with the UC DLP link? Is it really a lot different? - if the rainbows are gone with the fix, is the color shift very noticeable? Man. I thought once I got this kit I'd be good, MAYBE only have to buy a couple more pairs of glasses.


----------



## rjyap

The color shift is only noticeable if you look through the top of the lens or bottom of the lens. The top slightly shift to green and bottom slightly shift to red. If you just look through the middle of the lens, then you wouldn't notice the color shift. Also the lens is darker in the center compare to the four corner of the lens. It's noticeable during all black screen as you'll see it's lighter at the corners of the screen. I'm using DLP projector on 114" screen. Maybe due to the size, I notice the edge is not as dark? I'm eager to get RealD CE5 if it have uniform darkness on the lens and without color shift.


Note that my wife and friends don't notice the above problem if I didn't point out the issue.


----------



## DLove23

I've got 2 pairs on the way so we'll see how it goes. If they work well, I'll sell my existing pair that came with the kit and order 2 more DLP links.


----------



## nickels55

I bet 90% of the people with UC glasses wouldn't even notice the color shifting if it wasn't pointed out. It really does annoy some folks once they see it though. I usually keep my head still and focus my eyes to the center of the screen. There is no color shifting when you don't go out of your way to make it happen. But, for some folks it is a deal breaker for sure.


Of course the CE4s and 5s are better glasses, but I can get almost 4 pairs of UCs for what it costs for one pair of those.


----------



## Roussi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtpooleltc* /forum/post/20326194
> 
> 
> Tangled is my first movie using Ultra-Clear DLP glasses and I'm having an intermitant sync problem. The sync drops out for a couple of seconds and then returns. This happens a dozen times or so in the whole movie. Except for these brief dropouts everything else is great. If I rewind the movie the sync loss is at the exact same spot in the movie. I'm using a Mits WD-82838 (firmware 12.08) with a Sony BDP-S470 player (firmware 752). I changed the batteries in the glasses, darkened the room, lightened the room, moved closer to the TV... same problem. I'll probably send the disk back, but I was curious if anyone else had this problem with the movie Tangled or any other Disney 3D movie.



I also had, for the first time, a problem with Tangled, however it seems it was more persistant than yours - almost at every other change of the scene. This is why I thought it was a processing or a PDVD issue (I seem to always blame PDVD these days







. It changed eye-views for a small fraction of a second, and then returned to normal, until the next major change in the scene. Haven't had the chance to watch it second time in order to see if the issue will reproduce.


----------



## Blue Rain

My mits 73738 ..Panny bluray player 210 and 5 3d bluray movies arrived today











My UC Dlp glasses that I ordered on the 18th and paid an extra $19 for 3 day business delivery hasn't arrived yet. Without counting the day of order it's 3 days










Here I am all ready to go and no glasses










For $18 they should really use fed ex instead of the USPS.


----------



## roachman313

I know your pain. I placed my order on 4/3. I still haven't received mine. The order status has said that it should ship with 24 hours for 3 days now. I got all excited the first day it came up. I spent all last weekend building about a 135" screen for my Acer 5360. I have it all set up. I have the movies and the blu-ray player ready to go but still no glasses. It is driving me nuts.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roachman313* /forum/post/20337088
> 
> 
> I know your pain. I placed my order on 4/3. I still haven't received mine. The order status has said that it should ship with 24 hours for 3 days now. I got all excited the first day it came up. I spent all last weekend building about a 135" screen for my Acer 5360. I have it all set up. I have the movies and the blu-ray player ready to go but still no glasses. It is driving me nuts.



Roachman


Please tell me you didn't pay the additional $19 for 3 day shipping .If you did then

I have to run to bestbuy and get glasses.


They just sent me the tracking # today but we all know how useless USPS tracking numbers are...they

never show any tracking or it shows up after it's been delivered !


I can't wait as long as you..that's painful I feel for you


----------



## roachman313

I didn't pay for the extra but he supposedly did change me to the expedited shipping due to the length of time that it was taking. I still don't have a tracking number though. I tried to get some info yesterday by e-mailing them but have not received a response yet.


----------



## roachman313

Actually..while I was sending the last post, I just got an e-mail with a tracking number. So I am pretty excited now. Hopefully by next week, I can finally use my system.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roachman313* /forum/post/20337489
> 
> 
> Actually..while I was sending the last post, I just got an e-mail with a tracking number. So I am pretty excited now. Hopefully by next week, I can finally use my system.



So both of us got our tracking numbers today....geeeezz I was really hoping they would arrive this week.


I could of bought a pair on amazon with my prime and it would have been here

today with 2 day shipping with everything else that came today.


Amazon Rocks..what was I thinking not getting glasses from amazon.


I emailed them today at their yahoo email but no reply.


I wanted to test my new mits 3d this week and just wish I knew if they would be here by Saturday at least

this way I would know if I should try and find a pair at bestbuy.


Have a bad feeling they won't be here until next week. 3 day $19 shipping

my A$$ !!


Aaaahh I'm going to find something on Amazon !


Who makes these glasses anyway ?


----------



## rjyap

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Roussi* 
I also had, for the first time, a problem with Tangled, however it seems it was more persistant than yours - almost at every other change of the scene. This is why I thought it was a processing or a PDVD issue (I seem to always blame PDVD these days







. It changed eye-views for a small fraction of a second, and then returned to normal, until the next major change in the scene. Haven't had the chance to watch it second time in order to see if the issue will reproduce.
Switch to TMT 5. It's more stable and somehow I feel that the TMT 5 video output quality is slightly higher than PDVD 10.


----------



## Blue Rain

I checked the USPS and no tracking other than a label was created.


It also says it was shipped Via Ground which is 1-5 days not 1-3 days

as stated on the website for $19 .


----------



## gadgetscom

I ordered my glasses Monday afternoon and also just received a tracking number today. But same thing, only a number but no actual tracking (but that's how it is with the USPS from previous experience). Hopefully the wait will be worth it.


----------



## lawrence99

has any one used these with the VIP 3D theater?


think about getting them with the 3D theater for LCD a projector

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ght=3d+theater


----------



## tlogan6797

You guys had me scared about the $19 Expedited Delivery. I paid it not knowing about the problems. I ordered yesterday and about an hour later got a shipped notice with the tracking. I just checked the tracking and saw this:



> Quote:
> Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:48 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



At least it's SOMETHING.


I'm hoping that since I live 5 miles form the nearest major airport with a mail facility that I will see these in my mailbox tomorrow, which WILL be 3 days.


----------



## Blue Rain

I ordered on the 18th and today I find this on the USPS site.


*"USPS

Class: Priority Mail®

Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™

Status: Processed through Sort Facility


Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:47 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. Detailed Results:


Processed through Sort Facility, April 21, 2011, 8:47 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403

Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 22, 2011"*



What kind of shiat is this !!


It seems whoever is running this show is only sending the glasses out when they have enough orders being we all placed our order on different days but getting the same notice date.


Here the glasses are $49 and 3 day shippin $19 which is almost 50% of the price .You know I don't mind paying the price but I expect it to be delivered

in the time frame for $19. It's not getting here till next week being I live on the EastCoast NYC.


For $19 it could have been Fed Ex but I guess that's too much trouble for whoever this guy is.

*Do Not Pay The Extra $ To This Guy..It's Not worth It*


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20340296
> 
> 
> You guys had me scared about the $19 Expedited Delivery. I paid it not knowing about the problems. I ordered yesterday and about an hour later got a shipped notice with the tracking. I just checked the tracking and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least it's SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that since I live 5 miles form the nearest major airport with a mail facility that I will see these in my mailbox tomorrow, which WILL be 3 days.




What I also find odd is that you just placed an order recently and I placed an order on the 18th but if you look at the time of your

notice and mine it's only 1 minute apart for the very same day.


So You placed an order and got a ship notice in a hour...very odd becasue a ship order notice takes longer than a hour.Getting the

label usually comes first then a ship notice the next day at best.



Yeah maybe you will get *yours* in 3 days unless that notice is just a copy and paste or he never sent mine out

when he was suppose to so I get screwed.


----------



## tlogan6797

DANG! Maybe I should have bought some Lotto tickets too!


Snippet of ORDER email (with identifying info removed by me)



> Quote:
> from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> reply-to [email protected]
> 
> to Thomas Logan
> 
> date *Thu, Apr 21, 2011 at 9:34 AM*
> 
> subject order yxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> mailed-by yahoo.com
> 
> signed-by yahoo.com
> 
> 
> hide details Apr 21 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> This email is to confirm the receipt of your recent order from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




Snippet of Shipped email (with identifying info removed by me)


> Quote:
> from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> to Thomas Logan
> 
> date *Thu, Apr 21, 2011 at 10:38 AM*
> 
> subject order xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> mailed-by store.yahoo.com
> 
> signed-by yahoo.com
> 
> 
> hide details Apr 21 (1 day ago)
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your order from xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> The following items have been shipped to:



This DOES seem a little hinky. I hope he didn't just cut and paste a notice to me. We'll soon see which of us is screwed.


Although, now that I think of it, I ordered the IR glasses, not the DLP, so maybe the DLP were not really in stock but the IR are/were.


----------



## gadgetscom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roussi* /forum/post/20336416
> 
> 
> I also had, for the first time, a problem with Tangled, however it seems it was more persistant than yours - almost at every other change of the scene. This is why I thought it was a processing or a PDVD issue (I seem to always blame PDVD these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It changed eye-views for a small fraction of a second, and then returned to normal, until the next major change in the scene. Haven't had the chance to watch it second time in order to see if the issue will reproduce.



I realize this may be an obvious thing, but possibly overlooked? I had problems with Tangled as well (I have a Mitsu TV). Then I realized I didn't turn on 3d mode on the TV since I never had played anything in 3d before. I also had to use "reverse" mode for 3d and my dlp link glasses worked fine from then on. No dropouts since then, but I only tested Tangled for another 15 minutes or so.


----------



## kevivoe

Don't get too concerned you all have shipping notices at around the same time. I suspect the vendor takes a whole pile of shipments to the USPS and they process them 1 after the other and that is what you are seeing.


I have 4 pair en-route also but my damn 3D-XL box has not shipped so these glasses will do no good to me if they come tomorrow (Minneapolis MN).


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevivoe* /forum/post/20343314
> 
> 
> Don't get too concerned you all have shipping notices at around the same time. I suspect the vendor takes a whole pile of shipments to the USPS and they process them 1 after the other and that is what you are seeing.
> 
> 
> I have 4 pair en-route also but my damn 3D-XL box has not shipped so these glasses will do no good to me if they come tomorrow (Minneapolis MN).




I paid $19 which and on his site says 1-3 days. USPS label says it is 5 day shipping.


Why wait for more orders and have my order sitting around and doing nothing..not good business but it's clear they don't care.


$19 is almost half of the price of the $49 glasses. He's not paying $19 to ship these glasses thats for sure. They could have fed ex for $19 and I would have

had them already. I placed my order Monday for 3 day shipping..even if they came today I wouldn't care but now I won't get them till next week.


If they don't have them in stock fine just say so..too lazy to send them out then get out of the business.


Customers just want to be kept informed but he doesn't respond to emails.


I'm expecting a refund of my $hipping fee...


Emailed this clown 2 times and no response.


PS: Lesson Learned here everybody...don't order at the start of the week..order at the end of week when they make a trip to

PO for all orders regardless if you paid $19..it will just get lumped in with all orders. Then he upgrades regular shipping for people who paid regular

shipping and uses the extra money from the suckers who paid $19 for 1-3 day shipping.


----------



## johnsmith808

While I agree that his manner of shipping needs improvement, where else are you going to get such good prices? I'm sure he's a bit overwhelmed with orders, but the reason for his inefficiency is also the reason for such low prices.


----------



## Stew4msu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20340870
> 
> 
> I ordered on the 18th and today I find this on the USPS site.
> 
> 
> *"USPS
> 
> Class: Priority Mail®
> 
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
> 
> Status: Processed through Sort Facility
> 
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:47 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. Detailed Results:
> 
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, April 21, 2011, 8:47 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403
> 
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 22, 2011"*
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of shiat is this !!
> 
> 
> It seems whoever is running this show is only sending the glasses out when they have enough orders being we all placed our order on different days but getting the same notice date.
> 
> 
> Here the glasses are $49 and 3 day shippin $19 which is almost 50% of the price .You know I don't mind paying the price but I expect it to be delivered
> 
> in the time frame for $19. It's not getting here till next week being I live on the EastCoast NYC.
> 
> 
> For $19 it could have been Fed Ex but I guess that's too much trouble for whoever this guy is.
> 
> *Do Not Pay The Extra $ To This Guy..It's Not worth It*



I ordered the night of the 17th with standard shipping ($4.95). Here's mine:

*Label/Receipt Number:

Class: Priority Mail®

Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™

Status: Processed through Sort Facility


Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:52 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


Detailed Results:


Processed through Sort Facility, April 21, 2011, 8:52 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403

Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 22, 2011*


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* /forum/post/20343527
> 
> 
> I ordered the night of the 17th with standard shipping ($4.95). Here's mine:
> 
> *Label/Receipt Number:
> 
> Class: Priority Mail®
> 
> Service(s): Delivery Confirmation
> 
> Status: Processed through Sort Facility
> 
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:52 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> 
> Processed through Sort Facility, April 21, 2011, 8:52 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403
> 
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 22, 2011*



Just what I thought..one trip to PO for the weeks orders.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808* /forum/post/20343463
> 
> 
> While I agree that his manner of shipping needs improvement, where else are you going to get such good prices? I'm sure he's a bit overwhelmed with orders, but the reason for *his inefficiency is also the reason for such low prices.*



Inefficiency isn't an excuse for any business just because he has low prices....That's absurd.

I rather pay more ( I did ) for better customer service and email response.


Oh..Business is falling that's why the price dropped from $69 to $49 but I guess I still paid $69 with shipping.


The whole idea for 1-3 day at $19 is to get them to the customer faster

than normal that's why he has that option..I didn't ask for the option.


Everyone who posted so far has the same ship date but ordered on different days so that says *He isn't overwhelmed* because

if he was he would then be at the post office everyday.


What It does say is he lowered prices because business has slacked off which means less trips to the PO.


I rather pay more for good service than be left up in the air and not knowing.


I'm done with this and let it be a warning to others.


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

I ordered six pairs today at 1:00pm eastern time. I got this at 4:37 pm Eastern standard time. I figured that 19.00 for six was ok. thats 314.00 for six plus delivery. AT amazon that would have cost me 420.00 with free delivery. I rather deal with the cheaper.


Order Status: Shipped.

Tracking:

USPS Shipment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Order Date: 04/22/2011 Shipping Method: Expedited

Order Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Flat Rate Domestic (1-3

Business Days)

Ship To


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sheffield avenue floor 1

brooklyn, NY 11207


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matrixxmaxximus* /forum/post/20343843
> 
> 
> I ordered six pairs today at 1:00pm eastern time. I got this at 4:37 pm Eastern standard time. I figured that 19.00 for six was ok. thats 314.00 for six plus delivery. AT amazon that would have cost me 420.00 with free delivery. I rather deal with the cheaper.
> 
> 
> Order Status: Shipped.
> 
> Tracking:
> 
> USPS Shipment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Order Date: 04/22/2011 Shipping Method: Expedited
> 
> Order Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Flat Rate Domestic (1-3
> 
> Business Days)
> 
> Ship To
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> sheffield avenue floor 1
> 
> brooklyn, NY 11207



Sure it's all dandy and fine when you place your order on the day they are shipping that week.


See what I did there ?


In other words my order was never sent out for 1-3 day delivery *even tho I paid for it.*


It has nothing to do with your scenario.


----------



## kevivoe

Blue Rain, you have a reason to be upset. I wish I had not paid for $19 1-3 day "priority" shipping either. This is why I prefer UPS or FedEx to the USPS.


Everyone might as well order on Thursday and pay standard shipping for $4.95 and receive their glasses the next week sometime.


kev


----------



## nickels55

Someone had warned earlier not to upgrade shipping. Email the guy and you'll get a refund on the upgrade.


The guy isn't perfect, but I've had no problems with my two orders.


----------



## TatorTot

Im going to sell both my glasses


What would be a fair price for 2 glasses


Only used once


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

To people that don't know about that site, 130.00 to 150.00 for both.


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

kevivoe is right. Order on Thursday at regular shipping price. I could have saved 14.00. Its done now but a lesson learned


----------



## roachman313

My glasses showed up today. So I am pretty happy with them. I did notice that when playing a 3d blu-ray, I see green lines like the Matrix lines. I am not sure what is causing them. I do not think it is the glasses because I see them even when the glasses are off. I have a Acer 5360 and it is the first movie that i have played on it. So i am not sure if it is going to happen on all the movies or what. It is a little distracting.


----------



## roachman313

Also, when I placed my order, the site showed them to be $69 but then dropped price before they shipped out. So I e-mailed the place and he gave me a free pair of glasses, free batteries and free expedited shipping so I am pretty happy with the place even though it took about 3 weeks to get the glasses.


----------



## Stew4msu

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Stew4msu* 
I ordered the night of the 17th with standard shipping ($4.95). Here's mine:

*Label/Receipt Number:

Class: Priority Mail®

Service(s): Delivery Confirmation

Status: Processed through Sort Facility


Your item was processed through and left our SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403 facility on April 21, 2011 at 8:52 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


Detailed Results:


Processed through Sort Facility, April 21, 2011, 8:52 pm, SAN BERNARDINO, CA 92403

Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 22, 2011*
They were in my mailbox today.


----------



## Blue Rain

Glasses came today (6 days later) so I tested them.


I can't compare them because they are my first pair.


They work...lost sync a few times but it wasn't a big deal..They work

99% of the time during the 58 minute imax movie.


The thing I don't like is they really aren't ultra clear color wise. They have a green tint to them and this does show when

watching a movie. It's not alot but I do notice it.


The green color tint bothers me and might not be a problem for you. I tweak

my TV to what I think looks good for me and can't have this green tint.


Think I'm going to buy the IR Monster glasses. After seeing the video on youtube (By a AVS member) where he compares the color

of the lens to another pair of glasses they really are clear and no green tint.


Here's the video ..go right to the 4 minute mark where he compares the tint ....It's a BIG difference.


Slow connection try this video






Fast connection this one

HD video 





For the price you can't go wrong if you don't mind the green tint..The UC will hold me over until I get the

Monster Vision Glasses.


----------



## 44pirate

Got my 3 pair today. 73737 3da1 adaptor. Works great.


----------



## rjyap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20346512
> 
> 
> Glasses came today (6 days later) so I tested them.
> 
> 
> I can't compare them because they are my first pair.
> 
> 
> They work...lost sync a few times but it wasn't a big deal..They work
> 
> 99% of the time during the 58 minute imax movie.
> 
> 
> The thing I don't like is they really aren't ultra clear color wise. They have a green tint to them and this does show when
> 
> watching a movie. It's not alot but I do notice it.
> 
> 
> The green color tint bothers me and might not be a problem for you. I tweak
> 
> my TV to what I think looks good for me and can't have this green tint.
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to buy the IR Monster glasses. After seeing the video on youtube (By a AVS member) where he compares the color
> 
> of the lens to another pair of glasses they really are clear and no green tint.
> 
> 
> Here's the video ..go right to the 4 minute mark where he compares the tint ....It's a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> Slow connection try this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast connection this one
> 
> HD video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the price you can't go wrong if you don't mind the green tint..The UC will hold me over until I get the
> 
> Monster Vision Glasses.



Try wear your glasses slightly higher. The top part is bias towards green tint. The bottom is warmer.


----------



## tlogan6797

Got mine Saturday....3 days from order to delivery. Ordered Thursday and they showed up Saturday. I guess timing is everything.


They seemed to work fine for the Comcast 3D things I watched. Haven't tried them with BR 3D yet. The only thing I noticed about them is that they do not fit over my glasses as well as the pair that came with the Mits adapter.


----------



## matrixxmaxximus

Got my six pairs today. Tried out two random pairs and so far, so good. Seem just as good as my Mitsubishi pairs. Being that I can't use the two Mits with the UC pairs, I'm gonna sell the Mits and the emitter and buy two more UC.


----------



## plee

Anybody got the nVidia IR version? Any issues with them?


----------



## DLove23

I just got these glasses today, and am using them with my Samsung 67a750, and I was blown away. The red tint is gone. Completely. I really didn't even notice rainbows or color shift. Syncing was solid, but I only watched about half of Tron. Still, I was amazed at the difference between these and the stock glasses that came with the kit. Gotta admit it makes me wonder why these weren't included instead of the ones that require an IR emitter as these seem to be much more appropriate for these TVs.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20353788
> 
> 
> Anybody got the nVidia IR version? Any issues with them?



Yes and big issue too.

Prior to ordering I emailed and asked to make sure these would work with nvidia ir and the answer I got was a definite yes.

All I saw was a very dark blue tint which makes the video unwatchable.

My other genuine nvidia pairs work just fine so I knew these from UC ain't working for me and it has to go back.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20355893
> 
> 
> Yes and big issue too.
> 
> Prior to ordering I emailed and asked to make sure these would work with nvidia ir and the answer I got was a definite yes.
> 
> All I saw was a very dark blue tint which makes the video unwatchable.
> 
> My other genuine nvidia pairs work just fine so I knew these from UC ain't working for me and it has to go back.



Just got mine, I can't any of them working... wondering if I need to update the drivers? the nvidia pair works so I know the settings should be correct for the projector.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20355986
> 
> 
> Just got mine, I can't any of them working... wondering if I need to update the drivers? the nvidia pair works so I know the settings should be correct for the projector.



I use the latest 3dv driver.

As I said it previously my other pairs purchased from Nvidia are working just fine.

So this pair is a dud.

I've been sending them email since yesterday and have not yet heard from them.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20357924
> 
> 
> I use the latest 3dv driver.
> 
> As I said it previously my other pairs purchased from Nvidia are working just fine.
> 
> So this pair is a dud.
> 
> I've been sending them email since yesterday and have not yet heard from them.



Thanks, I'll give that a try...


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20358234
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a try...



Update:

I received the response from them today who admitted these glasses were not tested for DLP RPTV such as mine.

I wished they had said that in their web site.

The glasses are on the way back to CA.


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/20350342
> 
> 
> Try wear your glasses slightly higher. The top part is bias towards green tint. The bottom is warmer.



I can't because I wear prescription glasses and they don't go well together as it is now..not

the best fit.


They will ahve to do for now.


----------



## Mikes2cents

Quote:

Originally Posted by *audiopho* 
Update:

I received the response from them today who admitted these glasses were not tested for DLP RPTV such as mine.

I wished they had said that in their web site.

The glasses are on the way back to CA.
I must have missed something and I am sure this is the case. My UC DLPs work pretty much flawlessly with my Samsung 61A750 LED RP DLP TV. Whenever you add software in that includes an IR emittor you can pretty much render the DLP link glasses useless since they appear to synch on opposite eyes first. No way to change this and make both work that I know of. I believe this is the problem you are referring to but I could be wrong. It is my understanding that you will not be able to use DLP link and IR glasses at the same time. If this is not your issue, disregard.


----------



## rjyap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blue Rain* /forum/post/20360285
> 
> 
> I can't because I wear prescription glasses and they don't go well together as it is now..not
> 
> the best fit.
> 
> 
> They will ahve to do for now.



I wear prescription glasses too but now I prefer to wear contact lens when watching 3D. As I'm near sighted, I found out if I remove the prescription glasses, the screen is slightly bigger.


----------



## Milmanias




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20361389
> 
> 
> I must have missed something and I am sure this is the case. My UC DLPs work pretty much flawlessly with my Samsung 61A750 LED RP DLP TV. Whenever you add software in that includes an IR emittor you can pretty much render the DLP link glasses useless since they appear to synch on opposite eyes first. No way to change this and make both work that I know of. I believe this is the problem you are referring to but I could be wrong. It is my understanding that you will not be able to use DLP link and IR glasses at the same time. If this is not your issue, disregard.



You can use both kinds at the same time, either by buying this $66.50 inverter http://www.3dflightsim.com/product/product_01.htm or by using one kind of the glasses upside down (though this way seems ridiculous and uncomfortable).


----------



## gtpooleltc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roussi* /forum/post/20336416
> 
> 
> I also had, for the first time, a problem with Tangled, however it seems it was more persistant than yours - almost at every other change of the scene. This is why I thought it was a processing or a PDVD issue (I seem to always blame PDVD these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It changed eye-views for a small fraction of a second, and then returned to normal, until the next major change in the scene. Haven't had the chance to watch it second time in order to see if the issue will reproduce.



I received a replacement Tangled disk from Amazon today... unfortunately, the brief sync losses still occur, but consistantly at different points in the movie. This was not looking good... However, I had read in another thread that switching back and forth between IR and DLP link settings while watching the movie had solved sync problems... so, I tried it... and it works... why, I have no idea. While the movie is running, hit the menu button on the Mits remote... go to the 3D settings (Auto, Reverse, and DLP should be checked)... and change the DLP setting to IR... wait until the sync drops... then switch it back to DLP... wait until the sync returns, and repeat... ending up back at DLP. I started the movie over, and all the sync problems were totally gone... unbelievable... ain't technology wonderful ;-)

Now... can someone explain why this works??


----------



## wnielsenbb

God might even be confused at that one.


I did watch a whole movie with my ultra clears on upside down, and it didn't bother me at all. They are pretty symetrical [sp]


----------



## nickels55












I could see how they'd work upside down, but they may be a little uncomfortable on your nose. The arms are straight so that won't be an issue.


----------



## johnsmith808

These glasses are so light that they are comfortable either way. Makes me wonder why other brands of 3d glasses are so heavy.


----------



## kevivoe

Upside down may be good for children but sync will be wrong with others.


I have the Optoma glasses and these are lighter weight wise. Can't really notice a clarity difference. These require sync invert usually when setting up which is a pain. The Optomas seem to dial themselves in when I switch for the ultra-clears.


Holding power button cycles the device so they may come up correct ...


I can see now that higher lumen projectors are absolutely required. I am using an HD66 in high brightness mode for 3D and wish I had more lumens. I have a higher gain screen although not optimized for the HD66 ceiling mount.


Not a bad setup for this early in the 3D front projection technology. I am using an Optoma 3D-XL.


----------



## wnielsenbb

i have a Vutec Silverstar which is pretty awesome for 3D. I run my Acer 5360 in eco mode in 3D. Of course the screen cost 3 times what the projector cost


----------



## acegamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20353788
> 
> 
> Anybody got the nVidia IR version? Any issues with them?



I just received the nvidia ir glasses today and they work great with the optima hd66 projector. They synced up with the nvidia emitter right away and didn't have any problems maintaining sync. Great cheaper alternative to the official glasses


----------



## johnsmith808

Has anyone compared the contrast ratio between using dlp link versus ir glasses. I am currently using dlp link but can't help thinking that all that light, even for an all black screen somehow is reducing the contrast ratio. Also, I would think that ansi contrast would suffer as well because of all that extra light bouncing around.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acegamer* /forum/post/20370526
> 
> 
> I just received the nvidia ir glasses today and they work great with the optima hd66 projector. They synced up with the nvidia emitter right away and didn't have any problems maintaining sync. Great cheaper alternative to the official glasses



Still have not been able to get mine to work, nVidia ones work fine. Probably will return them for replacements... Only other thing I haven't tried is to get a new battery...


----------



## acegamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20374965
> 
> 
> Still have not been able to get mine to work, nVidia ones work fine. Probably will return them for replacements... Only other thing I haven't tried is to get a new battery...



The first thing I did with mine was change the battery out. I didn't even try to use them with the battery that they came with. I also have a Samsung plasma 3d tv with the Ultra Clear glasses so I had already bought a bunch of batteries. When I got the Ultra Clears for the Samsung tv the batteries in them were dead. You should really try replacing the batteries before you give up on them.


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plee* /forum/post/20374965
> 
> 
> Still have not been able to get mine to work, nVidia ones work fine. Probably will return them for replacements... Only other thing I haven't tried is to get a new battery...



That was the 1st thing I did. Change out the battery and still not synced up.

I shipped them back and have not yet heard from the seller.

Has anyone dealt with them on returning merchandise?


----------



## perfectdark

i have 4 pairs of barely used Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses that i am selling

all 4 pairs with extra batteries for $150 plus shipping


----------



## Robertlajr

Has anyone ordered the Ultra clear dlp link glasses from Ultimate3dHeaven in the past few days? I placed an order for two glasses on the 25th of April and I finally received an email on the 29th with a tracking number but since then there has been no activity on USPS.com showing they have received the package. I did read earlier in this thread that the seller typically waits to ship toward the end of the week but since its been a week and still no activity other than an idle shipping label, I am starting to wonder.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robertlajr* /forum/post/20384615
> 
> 
> Has anyone ordered the Ultra clear dlp link glasses from Ultimate3dHeaven in the past few days? I placed an order for two glasses on the 25th of April and I finally received an email on the 29th with a tracking number but since then there has been no activity on USPS.com showing they have received the package. I did read earlier in this thread that the seller typically waits to ship toward the end of the week but since its been a week and still no activity other than an idle shipping label, I am starting to wonder.



If you got a tracking number it should be there shortly...USPS tracking is pretty much a joke in my experience


----------



## Travis M

That isn't entirely true. The tracking number can be generated without the item being shipped.


I have a tracking number as well and I think it should have been to my house on Saturday. Hoping it comes today.


I recently converted my HLT 5678 TV to 3d using the Tru 3d converter (just the converter not the whole set) and bought some samsung glasses while I waited for the UC to come. The red push is really annoying so I"m hoping that the DLP's will solve my issue. The ones I have coming (hopefully) today are the rechargeable IR ones so I don't think I'll see a difference there, but the DLP's I bought from amazon with overnight shipping so if nothing else I should know more tomorrow night.


Hoping I can find a good balance of picture quality/price.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acegamer* /forum/post/20375214
> 
> 
> The first thing I did with mine was change the battery out. I didn't even try to use them with the battery that they came with. I also have a Samsung plasma 3d tv with the Ultra Clear glasses so I had already bought a bunch of batteries. When I got the Ultra Clears for the Samsung tv the batteries in them were dead. You should really try replacing the batteries before you give up on them.



Got some new ones during lunch so I'm going to give them a try tonight...


----------



## Robertlajr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *plee* 
If you got a tracking number it should be there shortly...USPS tracking is pretty much a joke in my experience








Thanks for the reply. I guess I will be a little more patient and wait.


----------



## Travis M

Despite getting a tracking number on the 28th, I just got notification that the Post Office near the company just received it yesterday.


Shipping remains a problem.


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis M* /forum/post/20387513
> 
> 
> Despite getting a tracking number on the 28th, I just got notification that the Post Office near the company just received it yesterday.
> 
> 
> Shipping remains a problem.



That's a perfect example... the USPS (not UPS) is very inacurate. I've gotten notification that the post office just received it but they already delivered it?!? As long as you have the tracking #, it should be on it's way


----------



## plee

Tried new batteries still no go... I will send them back and get replacements hopefully those work!


----------



## Travis M

While it's true that USPS's tracking system leaves a lot to be desired, the fact remains, the glasses should have been here by now. I ordered 2 things from other companies AFTER I ordered these glasses and both are here already (both by USPS).


----------



## plee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acegamer* /forum/post/20370526
> 
> 
> I just received the nvidia ir glasses today and they work great with the optima hd66 projector. They synced up with the nvidia emitter right away and didn't have any problems maintaining sync. Great cheaper alternative to the official glasses



Apparently, there is some sort of compatibility issue, some setups work fine some don't. Drivers? IR transmitter version?


----------



## firef4ly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis M* /forum/post/20387600
> 
> 
> While it's true that USPS's tracking system leaves a lot to be desired, the fact remains, the glasses should have been here by now. I ordered 2 things from other companies AFTER I ordered these glasses and both are here already (both by USPS).



I feel your guy's pain I ordered two pair of UC glasses for my Samsung c7000 on April 19th, and got the same tracking number as you guys email on Friday of last week. 10 days seems an awfully long time to wait to get them shipped, let alone have it arrive at my door here in Missouri. I wish these things were sold on Newegg. Most of my orders from them get here the day after I order and at most 3 days from pushing the little “fine here’s another part of my paycheck wasted on electronics” button.


----------



## nickels55

You all know you can get these for more money on Amazon with free prime shipping. Or you pay the discounted rate and accept this guy has some shipping issues.


----------



## Travis M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20388885
> 
> 
> You all know you can get these for more money on Amazon with free prime shipping. Or you pay the discounted rate and accept this guy has some shipping issues.



You'd laugh if you saw my desk right now. A freshly delivered UC DLP glasses from Amazon using Prime overnight shipping for $4.


----------



## FARAD

I ordered a pair on friday morning, got them yesterday. cali to pa.


----------



## Travis M

Just to comment on the DLP glasses,


They are wonderful. They fit awesome, I don't appear to have any sync issues and the blacks are actually black! I love them!


----------



## rjyap

I just done some simple mod by sticking soft gel nose pad to the glasses. It feel much more comfortable compare to the hard plastic. Even my wife and 8 years old son said it feel much more comfortable.


----------



## thebat68

These glasses are great. I have bought 3 pair so far. I did the film over the lenses and no rainbows. Blacks are great and no sync issues. These are very comforable. I just need to sell my Xpands X102s now so I can buy more Ultra Clears.


----------



## Remit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travis M* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to comment on the DLP glasses,
> 
> 
> They are wonderful. They fit awesome, I don't appear to have any sync issues and the blacks are actually black! I love them!



Agreed and they work great with the vip 3d theater.


I need to order more!


R.


----------



## henrik-t

Hi guys,


So i have tried to read a lot on the 3D glasses and what to buy for my 3D projector "nvidia Vision Ready" Optoma GT720 Specs link :
http://www.projectorcentral.com/Opto...Time_GT720.htm 


So i have a few questions before i venture out and buy some.










1. whits of the Dlp glasses gives the best image, " Xpand vs optoma vs ultra clear vs others "


2. i read the the image in Dlp mode Vs the Nvidea vision on projectors are more "light" brighter and therefore blacks are more grayish !??? And the Nvidea vision mode is more detailed bc its more Darker the image.. is that true, and is there a way to combat that for the better image in Dlp mode.!?


i mostly watch in a darkened room, so i dont need that bright of a image.



Thanks .


----------



## wnielsenbb

1) Read this thread. That is kinda why it is here. Most are liking the UC's better.

2) The DLP link glasses sync on a white flash from the projector you can see. nVidia glasses sync on a ir flash you can't see. The DLP Link glasses block that flash so blacks are plenty black. The nVidia IR glasses I have don't block it so blacks are dark gray or greenish. If you only have nVidia glasses don't turn on DLP Link. if you only have DLP link glasses it isn't a problem.

If you are getting a Optoma 3D-XL to hook up to a ps3 or 3D Bluray player I recommend getting the samsung emitter from ultimate 3D heaven and the samsung compatible glasses.

Then you don't have to worry about white flash or eye sync reversal.


----------



## henrik-t

Thanks


Nah i wont be getting the d3xl link yet, as i only want to 3d blu rays not gaming


and so you saying the samsung compatible ir glasses are best via a transmitter.. ill look into that.


thanks


----------



## wnielsenbb

If you want to watch 3d blurays you need the 3DXL and a ps3 or 3d bluray player, or a htpc with the expensive version of powerdvd or equivalent. I strongly recommend the 3D-XL/hardware player over an htpc. It is much quiter, and much less buggy.

Also you can only use the samsung emitter with the 3DXL. Not the HTPC.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I got my samsung emitter hooked up to my 3D-XL. It is amazing. The rechargable IR glasses are very nice. They have replaceable nose peices. Luckily the thinest one most closely fit the original Ultraclears, which I like the shape of. The rubber nose peice combined with the lighter weight of the glasses is really nice. Plus no eye reversal, and no stupid 3D menu popup on the Acer, are extra bonus. Very happy so far. The emitter is really small. I was worried about power, but I they kept sync even when I went to the bathroom next to my theater. I wasn't even in view of the emitter. Not sure how it could bounce off my flat black room. Way better than the nVidia emitter, which is huge.


----------



## rjyap

How's the PQ comparing DLP-Link ON with DLP-Link glasses to DLP-Link Off with IR glasses? Is the contrast better? Is DLP-Link Off with 3D-XL + IR glasses brighter as it can utilize all 6 segment of the color wheel?


Regarding the 3D menu warning, it can be turn off in the menu for H5360BD.


----------



## wnielsenbb

Well, turning DLP Link off was a slight improvement. I was actually happy the quality was very good with DLP link on. I have a complete bat cave so that helps DLP link. I can't imagine it is possible but I think stuff popped out more with the IR Glasses. Especially the nVIdia test logo.


----------



## johnsmith808

That is exactly what I saw as well going from dlp link to ir glasses. Better contrast and pop. I think the higher the contrast, the more pronounced the 3d looks.


----------



## henrik-t

anyone got 2 pair of glasses for sale..!?


----------



## wnielsenbb

ultimate 3d heaven does


----------



## Daniel Murray

OKay I put my order in for two DLP Link glasses and they where sent out today. So I will soon see how they are on my Mitsubishi WD65835. I was going to buy 6 pairs but only did 2. I would like to try RealD CrystalEyes 5 Glasses. Or hope to see if something comes out better for DLP Link with more contrast to them. RealD says ther CE 5 glasses has a 5000:1 contrast compair to other glasses of 1000:1 contrast.


----------



## wnielsenbb

I just ordered 5 more pairs of the samsung IR glasses. I will sell two pair of my dlp link and just save the rest for emergencies.


RealD CrystalEyes 5 Glasses: $175







ouch. Now that there is actually competition in this space I expect better quality at lower prices. Ultraclear as clearly thrown down the gauntlet. If others want to sell glasses they better offer a lot better quaility or lower their prices, preferably both.


----------



## nickels55

CE5 also have many reported issues with losing DLP Link sync unless you are right up on the TV. Let us know your results.


----------



## rjyap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Murray* /forum/post/20481969
> 
> 
> OKay I put my order in for two DLP Link glasses and they where sent out today. So I will soon see how they are on my Mitsubishi WD65835. I was going to buy 6 pairs but only did 2. I would like to try RealD CrystalEyes 5 Glasses. Or hope to see if something comes out better for DLP Link with more contrast to them. RealD says ther CE 5 glasses has a 5000:1 contrast compair to other glasses of 1000:1 contrast.



Let us know the how's CE5 compare to UltraClear. I don't mind spending USD 175 for the 3D glasses if there is tangible improvement in terms of no color shifting and better contrast due to better optics that block more lights when darken and allow more lights when open.


----------



## henrik-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henrik-t* /forum/post/20474589
> 
> 
> anyone got 2 pair of glasses for sale..!?



anyone


----------



## Augerhandle

ummm, did you miss post #511, above?



> Quote:
> ...I will sell two pair of my dlp link...


----------



## wnielsenbb

I was thinking he wanted the samsung ir ones.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20491950
> 
> 
> I was thinking he wanted the samsung ir ones.



Oh yeah, okay. He should ask in one of the IR or Samsung threads, I guess.


----------



## Augerhandle

3DTV Corp. is now selling these on amazon, within a few dollars of Ultimate3Dheaven.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RBV2J6


----------



## Mikes2cents




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20531267
> 
> 
> 3DTV Corp. is now selling these on amazon, within a few dollars of Ultimate3Dheaven.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RBV2J6



I saw that the other day. As low as $41 a pair in the right volume and I am not talking a whole bunch of them. Are they the same units? Look a tad different from my UCs.


----------



## wnielsenbb

It is a different color. I would guess it is the same manufacturer.


----------



## audiopho

A question:

I just ordered these from
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/dlp3dwiglfis.html 

to replace my glasses that previously came with the Mits 3d adapter kit for my 73837 set.

Are these usb rechargeable?

Web site does not say!


----------



## wnielsenbb

The are not.

The rechargable ones are: http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html 

These both require the ir emitter. Do you have that? Otherwise you need dlp link glasses.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikes2cents* /forum/post/20535320
> 
> 
> I saw that the other day. As low as $41 a pair in the right volume and I am not talking a whole bunch of them. Are they the same units? Look a tad different from my UCs.



They come from the same Chinese manufacturer _Shenzhen_ _Voyad Technology_, and are available in many colors.

http://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?...iewAllCategory =


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20539067
> 
> 
> The are not.
> 
> The rechargable ones are: http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html
> 
> These both require the ir emitter. Do you have that? Otherwise you need dlp link glasses.



Is it the only difference?

Otherwise are they both the same glasses?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20540077
> 
> 
> Is it the only difference?
> 
> Otherwise are they both the same glasses?




No. Per the website _that you posted_, the rechargables look like this.











while the others look like this


----------



## audiopho

So I see...

Did I order the wrong glasses (ones with picture below the rechargeable) for my 73837?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20540188
> 
> 
> So I see...
> 
> Did I order the wrong glasses (ones with picture below the rechargeable) for my 73837?



No, they both work (if you have an IR emitter, which should have been included with your Mits glasses). The non-rechargeables will just require a battery change once in a while.


----------



## audiopho

I do have an IR emitter.

Is one better than another in terms of color and black contrast?

Or are both better than the pair that came from Mits adapter pack, which I currently have?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiopho* /forum/post/20540232
> 
> 
> I do have an IR emitter.
> 
> Is one better than another in terms of color and black contrast?
> 
> Or are both better than the pair that came from Mits adapter pack, which I currently have?



Opinions differ, but they are similar to the originals.


DLP-Link Glasses (no emitter necessary) are often touted as better on sets like yours where DLP-Link cannot be disabled, because they blank out the DLP-Link flash better. If interested, DLP-Link glasses here. http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/uldlpliwi3dg.html 


Be advised, DLP-Link glasses sync opposite of IR glasses, so you'd have to replace all of your IR glasses, no mixing sync formats.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The rechargable glasses have changable rubber nose pieces. I found the default ones fit best, which makes them fit just like the non rechargable plastic nose peices. They are a bit more comfortable for being rubber. The bigger difference is they seem a bit lighter.

However, since you can't turn off your dlp link I strongly advise getting only dlp link glasses. I don't see rechargable dlp link glasses yet, but assume they will be out shortly.

You will notice much better dark scenes with dlp link glasses.


----------



## audiopho

Unlike IR glasses, DLP link glasses come only with one flavor from what I can tell on their web site.

Based on many viewers recommendation, I may try out with one pair DLP link pair first.


----------



## audiopho

Double post


----------



## nickels55

I see people touting the rechargeables but it isn't that important. The batteries last a long, long time. Plus, you can get a 5 pack of them on ebay shipped for just over $1.


Remember - it you are watching a 3D movie and your rechargables go, that is 3 more hours till you can go back to watching the movie. If the normal ones go you can swap the batteries and go back to watching the movie in about a minute.


For example:
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Pcs-DL2032-CR2...item335c273f0d


----------



## audiopho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20541441
> 
> 
> I see people touting the rechargeables but it isn't that important. The batteries last a long, long time. Plus, you can get a 5 pack of them on ebay shipped for just over $1.
> 
> 
> Remember - it you are watching a 3D movie and your rechargables go, that is 3 more hours till you can go back to watching the movie. If the normal ones go you can swap the batteries and go back to watching the movie in about a minute.
> 
> 
> For example:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Pcs-DL2032-CR2...item335c273f0d



Thanks for the link.

Just bought one for $1.20 shipped from HK.


----------



## henrik-t




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/20491916
> 
> 
> ummm, did you miss post #511, above?



yes i missed it, do you still have 2 pairs for sale. pm me


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20482136
> 
> 
> I just ordered 5 more pairs of the samsung IR glasses. *I will sell two pair of my dlp link* and just save the rest for emergencies.
> 
> 
> RealD CrystalEyes 5 Glasses: $175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch. Now that there is actually competition in this space I expect better quality at lower prices. Ultraclear as clearly thrown down the gauntlet. If others want to sell glasses they better offer a lot better quaility or lower their prices, preferably both.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henrik-t* /forum/post/20542596
> 
> 
> yes i missed it, do you still have 2 pairs for sale. pm me



You need to PM wnielsenbb (post #511), he's the one with glasses for sale. (Did you want DLP-Link, or IR?)


----------



## audiopho

I'm confused.

What's difference between UC and 3d Heaven glasses?

And yet both have different thread on this very forum

When I clicked on the link on each of this thread, they both go to the same web site? WTH

What am I missing?


----------



## wnielsenbb

One thread is for the DLP Link, one is for the IR glasses.


The rechargable glasses aren't just about battery vs rechargable. They are lighter, have the nice rubber nose peices and have a light so you know when you turn them on (and know to recharge them so they don't die in the middle of a movie.)


Oh, I just realized this is the DLP Link thread and we are talking about IR.







The thing is they are both revelant.


----------



## audiopho

Thanks for clearing that up.

Mine which should come later this week is an IR with battery.

I think I will order a DLP link pair just want to try out.

Is there a same difference when it comes to DLP link glasses.i.e. battery vs recharge?


----------



## wnielsenbb

There is no rechargable version of the DLP LInk ones yet. If you can turn off DLP link on your display and have an IR Emitter, don't bother with DLP Link glasses. Turning DLP Link on will make your IR glasses look worse.


----------



## Augerhandle

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* 
There is no rechargable version of the DLP LInk ones yet. If you can turn off DLP link on your display and have an IR Emitter, don't bother with DLP Link glasses. Turning DLP Link on will make your IR glasses look worse.
He has the WD-73837, so DLP-Link is not defeatable.


----------



## audiopho

I received my glasses two days ago.

The glasses do not work to my satisfaction.

Looking straight thru the glasses I saw a slight yellowish tint. Tilting my head up just a tad the yellow disappears.

Defective? Dunno but I want to return them.

Note that all of my Mits pairs (4) do not do this.


----------



## sdolen

I also just bought a pair and for me it's a green tint. Compared to my Optoma zd101, they are pretty green but I will probably keep them for kids and guests due to being small and light, I just will not be the one wearing them. I think I'm going to give the Viewsonic PGD-250 a try and or import the Optoma ZD201 from the UK. FYI, using them with Optoma HD700x and 3D-XL.


----------



## Blue Rain

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sdolen* 
I also just bought a pair and for me it's a green tint. Compared to my Optoma zd101, they are pretty green but I will probably keep them for kids and guests due to being small and light, I just will not be the one wearing them. I think I'm going to give the Viewsonic PGD-250 a try and or import the Optoma ZD201 from the UK. FYI, using them with Optoma HD700x and 3D-XL.
I'm with ya on the green tint..it drives me crazy...I don't understand how it doesn't bother other people because it's so obvious.


Take a look at the Monster glasses..very clear !


There's a video on youtube comparing the monster glasses tint with the optoma

glasses....Big difference and the optoma aren't as bad as the ultra clear so that says alot.


----------



## wnielsenbb

They may vary. I don't expect a lot of quality control for 50 bucks. I don't notice a green tint with any of my glasses. Straight on the all the glasses I have (UC dlp link, UC Samsung rechargable IR, and nNvidia IR) look the same. They all just darken the image to me. Much like wearing sunglasses. Interestingly the UC dlp link ones when tilted to face quite a bit down go to a way blue tint. Somewhere inbetween they seem pretty clear. Ideally the glasses would neither tint nor darken the image. The right tilt on the dlp link glasses makes me think they must be close.


----------



## Daniel Murray

With my Mitsubishi WD65835 and UC I have no green tint. I think for the price UC are great.


----------



## Augerhandle

The glasses utilize a liquid crystal matrix to block light. Each crystal twists and untwists when voltage is applied and removed. The crystals cannot twist all the way, so you end up with a slight "tint" when open or light leakage when closed, depending on how they are set up.


Imagine a shutter. It needs to turn 90° in order to be fully open or fully closed. With liquid crystals, the shutter cannot turn the full 90°, so you have to decide whether you want them full open, or full closed. If set to be fully open, they cannot close completely and you get light leakage (crosstalk). Since it's better to block the light, the crystals are set up to twist all the way closed on quality lenses, which will leave them partially closed, or "tinted" when open.


Each lens is open 50% of the time, so with a perfect solution, the transmittance would be 50%. Most shutter glasses quote a transmittance of 30-40% because of the limitations of the crystals mentioned above, and the time it takes for the shutters to open and close.


Edit:


In addition, some glasses such as Xpand X102s, have a coating to allow cleaning in a dishwasher. This coating appears to be a greenish tint until you activate the glasses, then it reverts to grayscale and is neutral in color.


----------



## rjyap

The UC had a green tint when it's not turn on. By looking at white projector screen, you can see it's greenish if not turn on. Once you turn it on and lock to the sync signal, the white looks white to me without the greenish tint. So I think it's fair to judge the tint when the glasses is ON and SYNC to the DLP flash. Do a simple greyscale test to see if you have any tint issue.


----------



## doubledown88

Anyone use these for their 2010 Samsung LED? I don't like the ones that were provided with the Monster vs Aliens Kit.

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html


----------



## wnielsenbb

That is what I use. I really like them.


----------



## Calvtanzio

I have a pair of 3D Heaven glasses and noticed that one of the pairs keeps flickering off from 3D , I tried changing the batteries and had no affect. I contacted 3D Heaven about the issue and they had no answer for me other than explaining that they only work in a small DARK room,which i found weird.Do all DLP link glasses need to be in a small dark room to work? but besides that its only one of the glasses that its flickering so im not sure if its just a bad pair or what... Does anyone else have these glasses that can help me figure out whats going on ?


----------



## wnielsenbb

well, did you try turning the lights off and getting closer to the screen? You shouldn't have to but there is no reason not to try. Sounds like they are bad to me. Some people with lighting issues take tape to make a little hood for the sensor so it only gets light from the screen. In any case, since one works and the other doesn't I would make them exchange them.


----------



## Calvtanzio

It is in a dark room and im not far from the tv, so i dont think its that ... i was just wondering if anyone was having the same issues with these glasses, but i guess if its only the one pair acting up i will contact 3D Heaven about an exchange


----------



## nickels55

I have two sets of UC DLP Link glasses and both act the same: fine. They are better in a dark room, but with some tape on the sensor they also work fairly well in a bright room in the daytime. Sounds like you got a bad pair.


----------



## Vasichko

I have yet to buy the 3d hardware, but i have a question.


should i purchase the Mitsu IR emitter or the 3D Heaven IR emitter and does the 3D heaven one have a stand or anything for mounting?


I also found these on amazon, emitter has a nice little stand. i may give these a try, the glasses say they are built with a filter to reduce interference.

http://www.amazon.com/NXG-Technology.../ref=pd_cp_e_1 


Edti: i read through the reviews and people said they had no sync issues, noticed a reduction in cross talk compared to other glasses, and the ir emitter has exceptional range. im tempted to test these bad boys out.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vasichko* /forum/post/20643132
> 
> 
> I have yet to buy the 3d hardware, but i have a question.
> 
> 
> should i purchase the Mitsu IR emitter or the 3D Heaven IR emitter and does the 3D heaven one have a stand or anything for mounting?
> 
> 
> I also found these on amazon, emitter has a nice little stand. i may give these a try, the glasses say they are built with a filter to reduce interference.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NXG-Technology.../ref=pd_cp_e_1
> 
> 
> Edti: i read through the reviews and people said they had no sync issues, noticed a reduction in cross talk compared to other glasses, and the ir emitter has exceptional range. im tempted to test these bad boys out.



Your link doesn't work, but if you mean these http://www.amazon.com/NXG-Technology.../dp/B004QYZTFC 


I believe they are the same manufacturer as these http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html 


carried by 3Dheaven, just a different color (and more expensive than 3DHeaven).


----------



## Blue Rain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/20618457
> 
> 
> The UC had a green tint when it's not turn on. By looking at white projector screen, you can see it's greenish if not turn on. Once you turn it on and lock to the sync signal, the white looks white to me without the greenish tint. So I think it's fair to judge the tint when the glasses is ON and SYNC to the DLP flash. Do a simple greyscale test to see if you have any tint issue.



Incredible...why would green tint bother me if they off ?


Of course they were on !


I now have monster glasses and no green tint !


----------



## SlickBK

Is there a distance where the sync issue with the UC DLP LInk glasses becomes more prominent? I have a mits 73838 so the sofa is about 10-12 feet back from the TV.


----------



## sdolen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The UC had a green tint when it's not turn on. By looking at white projector screen, you can see it's greenish if not turn on. Once you turn it on and lock to the sync signal, the white looks white to me without the greenish tint. So I think it's fair to judge the tint when the glasses is ON and SYNC to the DLP flash. Do a simple greyscale test to see if you have any tint issue.



I was comparing them ON. I swapped back and forth with my Optoma 101s and the picture quality differences were clearly obvious. I tried some other UC clones and they were not green but instead did not block out enough light and killed the contrast to a medium gray. Maybe it just depends on the batch you get. They certainly win at comfort though. I've grabbed some more Optomas, I'm tired of shipping glasses back and forth.


----------



## rjyap

The UC does leak some light at the corner if you don't wear the glasses with your eyeball in the middle. It does bother me a bit when it's very dark picture as the light leakage is quite visible but in a mid to bright scene, you wouldn't notice. I'm thinking to get an Optoma ZD201 from UK to compare. RealD CrystalEyes 5 is out of the picture due to the price and unresponsive support. Hopefully the ZD201 doesn't had the color shift and light leakage issue.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjyap* /forum/post/20669037
> 
> 
> The UC does leak some light at the corner if you don't wear the glasses with your eyeball in the middle. It does bother me a bit when it's very dark picture as the light leakage is quite visible but in a mid to bright scene, you wouldn't notice. I'm thinking to get an Optoma ZD201 from UK to compare. RealD CrystalEyes 5 is out of the picture due to the price and unresponsive support. Hopefully the ZD201 doesn't had the color shift and light leakage issue.



Weren't the ZD201's cancelled? http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1296609


----------



## sdolen

Available in the UK, so I guess not. Good reviews on them at AVForum. I was going to order them from Expansys or Amazon UK but they went OOS and are available at the end of the month last time I checked. I ended up buying a few pairs of 101s from Amazon/Warehouse Deals, they were new, just box damage.


Edit: Expansys has them listed in stock early August but the price went up $45. At their current price, they are too rich for my blood. Amazon UK is about the same once you pay shipping and also is 1 to 2 months out.


----------



## nickels55

It is curious why the glasses manufacturer would tell me directly that these models were cancelled in an email inquiring about them. I should reply and ask what the heck?


----------



## sdolen

Maybe they are not coming to the US market?


----------



## nickels55

Here is their reply (which came super fast):


> Quote:
> Hello,
> 
> Currently in the US we have only the BG-ZD101 DLP Link 3D glasses. My apologies, I am not familiar with the Optoma product releases/offerings in the UK . I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> John


----------



## Mounta1n

Has anyone tried the True Depth DLP-Link glasses available on Amazon? They appear to be the same frame as the Ultimate3DHeaven, but the lenses appear to be less tinted. The True Depth lenses look clear, the 3D Heaven lenses appear to have a greenish tint, at least in the pictures of each on Amazon. I have neither yet, but one pair of Optoma and one pair of UltraClears on the way. The True Depth are slightly more expensive, close enough that I'll try them if no one else has.


----------



## sdolen

I tried them and even though they look the same as the ultra clears they were not, they had a very washed out look and compared to the Optomas, really were awful. Thankfully, Amazon covered the return shipping and even the Prime overnight shipping on the original purchase. I'm not sure if they were a bad batch or what.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdolen* /forum/post/20720003
> 
> 
> I tried them and even though they look the same as the ultra clears they were not, they had a very washed out look and compared to the Optomas, really were awful. Thankfully, Amazon covered the return shipping and even the Prime overnight shipping on the original purchase. I'm not sure if they were a bad batch or what.



Good to know, thanks. I think I'm going to try the Monstervisions. I read that I can reverse the sync to use them and DLP Link at the same time. At least I'll be able to compare them both.


----------



## rich123

Does anyone have any experience with these Rechargeable DLP-Link Glasses? http://cgi.ebay.com/DLP-LINK-Recharg...item2312d825cf 


Vendor claims: "First Low Cost Rechargeables,--Unique Polarity Reversal Button,Light Weight Comfortable,Ultra-clear bright image with XLNT colorCompatible with all other DLP Link Glasses, and all Mitsubishi and Samsung DLP TV's and all 3D ready DLP Projectors.Works with over 70 different models of consumer 3d ready DLP projectors and 50 models of Mitsubishi and Samsung DLP 3DTV sets."


----------



## wnielsenbb

Looks like the same ultraclear glasses, but a rechargable version for dlp link, which is good news. If you are getting dlp link I imagine these would be the way to go.


----------



## nickels55

The ones listed from ebay are sold by 3DTVCorp. I've had some wonderful experiences with that company. The UC from Ultimate have also worked out great for me. I prefer normal battery glasses. The batteries cost about a dollar and are easily swapped. They last forever too. If the rechargeable dies mid-movie (or while gaming) you have a nice 2-3 hour wait while they charge.


----------



## wnielsenbb

They flash when they only have 2 hours left so it shouldn't happen mid movie. I don't mind batteries either, but the more important thing is they are lighter and have nice changeable rubber nosepieces so they are more comfortable. I always have extra glasses in case they aren't ready to go.

It was pretty funny the first time when I was charging all 6 of them at once. I had to use my ps3 and computer both to get enough usb ports.


----------



## Milmanias

The nice thing is they have a reverse polarity switch, good for those that have the Mits/Sammy glasses. I wonder if they also have the polarization rainbows, maybe they fixed that.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wnielsenbb* /forum/post/20765984
> 
> 
> Looks like the same ultraclear glasses, but a rechargable version for dlp link, which is good news. If you are getting dlp link I imagine these would be the way to go.



I don't know if I'd say these would be the way to go. That's a lot of money just to have the rechargeable ones. $108 will buy a LOT of batteries. I definitely wouldn't invest in a set of 4. They don't really look much like the Ultra Clears either, so I wouldn't make any assumptions on quality. At that price you could just get the Monsters.


----------



## nickels55

Mounta1n - I think you misread the price. For $158 you are getting THREE sets of glasses, not one. So the price is almost identical to the UC glasses.


As for the look vs UC glasses, they look (a little) like the UC IR set that is rechargeable, not the DLP ones:
http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20769358
> 
> 
> Mounta1n - I think you misread the price. For $158 you are getting THREE sets of glasses, not one. So the price is almost identical to the UC glasses.
> 
> 
> As for the look vs UC glasses, they look (a little) like the UC IR set that is rechargeable, not the DLP ones:
> http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/adult.html



That would be a 10-4, good buddy. I definitely did not notice that it was for three sets. We don't know if they are actually lighter than the Ultra Clears, but at least the pricing is reasonable.


----------



## uvman23

I have a 3DA-1 with no glasses & no IR emitter.I'm going to build a HTPC and was wondering if PowerDVD11, TotalMedia Theater 5, Stereoscopic Player, Nvidia Vision, DDD Tridef and if I'm missing any other 3D program,player & 3D Blu-Ray player I would want or need, work with the Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses or do I need the IR version?


----------



## wnielsenbb

well, I am assuming you have a mitsu tv. I don't think you can turn off dlp link, so get the dlp link glasses. HTPC's suck. Even if you want a HTPC for gaming, get a 3D Bluray player. I can't help but recommend a panasonic 210. You get avatar 3D free, plus netflix and such with good wireless built in. Even if you don't want avatar you can ebay it for most of your purchase cost. The player isn't much more than I paid for PowerDVD that is gathering dust. You need to buy the nVidia 3DTV Play driver if you want to pc game with nVidia drivers. you can try any of the drivers for free I think, but they all want money of course in the long run.


----------



## jkblaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/20767821
> 
> 
> The nice thing is they have a reverse polarity switch, good for those that have the Mits/Sammy glasses. I wonder if they also have the polarization rainbows, maybe they fixed that.




I'm wondering this as well... can anyone confirm if these have the rainbow issue?


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milmanias* /forum/post/20767821
> 
> 
> The nice thing is they have a reverse polarity switch, good for those that have the Mits/Sammy glasses. I wonder if they also have the polarization rainbows, maybe they fixed that.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkblaze* /forum/post/20771853
> 
> 
> I'm wondering this as well... can anyone confirm if these have the rainbow issue?



This is the ultraclear thread. You can do a search for 3DTV glasses, or start another thread if the search doesn't come up with anything.


----------



## ftlee

Do the Ultra-Clear DLP-LINK 3D Glasses have foldable arms on them?


Thanks,


-ftlee


----------



## WACO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftlee* /forum/post/21125214
> 
> 
> Do the Ultra-Clear DLP-LINK 3D Glasses have foldable arms on them?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -ftlee



They do, but the reason I personally had to return them (I had the 1st gen True Depth 3D DLP Link glasses that are the exact same thing) was because the arms; while foldable, were extremely flimsy and felt cheap. I complained about the Optoma ZD101's being too tight, but the Ultra-Clear DLP-LINK's were way too loose. They did not hold on to the sides of your head whatsoever and would immediately fall off when looking down, and I have a big head. Also, they didn't have rubber nose pieces, so they would slide down my nose also and felt heavy on your nose bridge because all the weight was placed on your nose because of the flimsy arms. I think this is the main reason that True Depth 3D has come out with their new Rechargeable DLP Link Glasses that have redesigned arms that are much better, and also now have the rubber nose pieces.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftlee* /forum/post/21125214
> 
> 
> Do the Ultra-Clear DLP-LINK 3D Glasses have foldable arms on them?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> -ftlee



Mine have foldable arms, but they don't have any of the problems that Waco's had. I also have the ZD101, which don't have foldable arms, and they are tight and hella uncomfortable. Much prefer the Ultra Clear. I have not tried the True Depth rechargeable.


----------



## wnielsenbb

The rechargable ones have a rubber nose peice and are lighter. Much better, though I can't imagine thinking the arms are flimsy on any of them. They are pretty sturdy to me.


----------



## jesmer

I just received 2 pairs of Ultra Clear DLP Link glasses yesterday. I watched Lion King 3d on my Samsung HL50a650 . Well the picture is awesome including the 3d effect. There was NO cross talk/ghosting or Rainbows! Now it might be due to the fact its a cartoon, but we shall see tonight. I also watched it in bright daylight and NO issues sync'ing it picked it right up. Needless to say I will purchase 2 more glasses today.



As an added bonus, my wife, which was a 3d Hater absolutely LOVED IT! She had to call her sister last night and let her know that they now HAVE to get a 3d tv.


----------



## aasoror

I was wondering, do you still recommend this glasses (conveniently priced at $40 as of now), or something better came up since October 2011 ?

Thanks,


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aasoror*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22228393
> 
> 
> I was wondering, do you still recommend this glasses (conveniently priced at $40 as of now), or something better came up since October 2011 ?
> 
> Thanks,



I do. I've since also gotten some True 3D (True Depth?) rechargeable glasses, but my Ultra Clears do a better job of blocking the red tint from the DLP-link signal. The downside to the Ultra Clears is having to replace the batteries every so often... I recently started searching to see if there were some Ultra Clear rechargeables and there are some new rechargeable models on the market, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## aasoror




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22229446
> 
> 
> I do. I've since also gotten some True 3D (True Depth?) rechargeable glasses, but my Ultra Clears do a better job of blocking the red tint from the DLP-link signal. The downside to the Ultra Clears is having to replace the batteries every so often... I recently started searching to see if there were some Ultra Clear rechargeables and there are some new rechargeable models on the market, but I haven't tried them yet.



Thanks for the reply, I thought the DLP-Link produces a green tint (thats how my screen is tinted when the projector is running at 120 hz when the DLP-Link is auto-enabled on my Benq projector.



Regarding the UC rechargeables, the one offered by Ultimate 3D heaven on Amazon for $53 and on their website for $65 , looks suspiciously like the Sintron ones offered elsewhere for $40 shipped.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aasoror*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22229535
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I thought the DLP-Link produces a green tint (thats how my screen is tinted when the projector is running at 120 hz when the DLP-Link is auto-enabled on my Benq projector.
> 
> Regarding the UC rechargeables, the one offered by Ultimate 3D heaven on Amazon for $53 and on their website for $65 , looks suspiciously like the Sintron ones offered elsewhere for $40 shipped.



Mitsu DLP's produce a green tint. Samsung DLP's produce a red tint. I'm guessing projectors are similar, either green or red depending on manufacturer. I suspect the differnece between the Ultimate 3D Heaven and the Sintron ones consists of the different choice of letters silk-screened on the arms of the glasses. Possibly a difference in support as well, though I haven't had the need to utilize any customer support with my Ultimate glasses. I'll probably look for some Sintron ones myself now...It wouldn't be bad to have one extra pair...


----------



## aasoror




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22229624
> 
> 
> Mitsu DLP's produce a green tint. Samsung DLP's produce a red tint. I'm guessing projectors are similar, either green or red depending on manufacturer.



Interesting, I wonder if that would mean that different glasses should be used accordingly, just looking at the pics I could find on ebay shades are either greyish or greenish.


Well, what do I know ? might be all the same and difference are just an artefact of the photoshop applied on the different ebay listings.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aasoror*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22229535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1296909/ultra-clear-dlp-glasses-for-under-60/570#post_22229446
> 
> 
> I do. I've since also gotten some True 3D (True Depth?) rechargeable glasses, but my Ultra Clears do a better job of blocking the red tint from the DLP-link signal. The downside to the Ultra Clears is having to replace the batteries every so often... I recently started searching to see if there were some Ultra Clear rechargeables and there are some new rechargeable models on the market, but I haven't tried them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I thought the DLP-Link produces a green tint (thats how my screen is tinted when the projector is running at 120 hz when the DLP-Link is auto-enabled on my Benq projector.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the UC rechargeables, the one offered by Ultimate 3D heaven on Amazon for $53 and on their website for $65 , looks suspiciously like the Sintron ones offered elsewhere for $40 shipped.
Click to expand...


If you dig a little deeper into this thread you will find the glasses are manufactured in China and distributed by different vendors.


----------



## aasoror

For completion, here is the reply I got back from Ultimate3DHeaven support regarding the difference between the original and the new rechargeable model.


> Quote:
> So far the rechargeable version is much better (although most customers purchase our blue ones as they look a little better stylistically-cosmetically). We are still undecided however we may phase out our battery powered ones. On the rechargeable ones we have a custom box designed that looks very nice and will be put into place in a few months or so.


----------



## RLBURNSIDE

So, you recommend the Item# 3DH_5218 ?


I'm a newb at this and was looking for some glasses to use with my new BenQ w1070 DLP projector.


Thanks!


----------

